# When does Rogers give you the tracking information? iphone 3gs



## xogur

Hi,

I ordered the upgrade for iphone 3gs 16gb white on Saturday. The CR told me it would take 3-5 business days to be delivered. I realized that they didn't provide any tracking info at the time of order so I called in. I was on hold for 15 min. and couldn't wait anymore so I wrote an email to them. The online CR tells me that it is actually 3-5 business days JUST TO GET IT SHIPPED. I didn't think much of the discrepancy as Rogers always screw up in some way. So the online CR told me the tracking info should be available once they ship it via UPS in that timeframe. 

To those who ordered iphone 3GS over the phone, when did Rogers give you the tracking information? It is Tuesday today and I didn't receive it yet. They said it would be emailed. Do I have to call Rogers again and ask for the tracking information? Also, where is the iphone 3GS being shipped from? Is it from Toronto? Thanks.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac

I have never EVER received a tracking number from Rogers for any phone I had gotten from them.


----------



## greensuperman32

I was just on the phone with Rogers about my iPhone 3GS that I ordered on Friday, and they told me it was on backorder!


----------



## Seshan

For how long?


----------



## greensuperman32

he said they don't know when they will get more


----------



## keebler27

i called monday and she said in 3-5 days it will ship. 

I'm not at all surprised if they are on back order now - Apple did apparently sell over a 1 mill of these things.

i'm waiting patiently


----------



## xogur

man, that probably means mine is on backorder too. Why can't Rogers be straight up honest with you at the time of order and say that it may take longer to ship than usual due to possible backorder? If they did, I would have thought about going to one of the stores to pick one up..


----------



## keebler27

xogur said:


> man, that probably means mine is on backorder too. Why can't Rogers be straight up honest with you at the time of order and say that it may take longer to ship than usual due to possible backorder? If they did, I would have thought about going to one of the stores to pick one up..


probably, but honestly, think about it - what did you expect? if you had ordered on opening day, then sure....i'd probably be a bit upset, but we all knew this gadget would be extremely popular so it's not hard to expect it's been sold out.

And as for Rogers not saying anything - maybe they didn't know when they were sold out. I know with RF technology, most companies can see inventory real-time, but I wonder how many ppl were calling to order?

hang in there. I don't know if you're going away, but I am in a few weeks so I'm a bit worried, but i'll be patient.  If I don't hear anything by late Friday afternoon, I'll give them a shout to see if their system has updated the status.

use the force!

Cheers,
keebler


----------



## Seshan

Nah, they know when they are out of stock, even when calling in they will know. So they are just selling them.


----------



## xogur

Well it's outrageous. So they don't even give us any ETA on the delivery let alone hide the backorder possibility to the customers. That's a pretty horrible system Rogers has got going if they can't get any kind of information on stock.


----------



## keebler27

xogur said:


> Well it's outrageous. So they don't even give us any ETA on the delivery let alone hide the backorder possibility to the customers. That's a pretty horrible system Rogers has got going if they can't get any kind of information on stock.


maybe what's outrageous is that we forget, or assume, that we don't need to verify stock with them.

i hear what you're saying, but honestly, in the big scheme of things, it's not that big of a deal. If you wanted one so bad, why didn't you line up at a store or go after work? Not being a jerk...just putting it out there


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac

Call 1-800-704-2474 and they will give you your tracking number!


----------



## HowEver

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> Call 1-800-704-2474 and they will give you your tracking number!


This works, the department is called "Track and Trace," yes, an entire department devoted to figuring out what the heck happened to your order and where it is.

Although last year Track and Trace told me my order had been cancelled, so I re-ordered. Then I found out the first one really was on the way, so I had to cancel the second one. Sometimes it works...

Still, it's better to light one tiny candle and ask "How do I find out what happened to my order?" then it is to curse the darkness, Darth Rogers.


----------



## xogur

keebler27 said:


> maybe what's outrageous is that we forget, or assume, that we don't need to verify stock with them.
> 
> i hear what you're saying, but honestly, in the big scheme of things, it's not that big of a deal. If you wanted one so bad, why didn't you line up at a store or go after work? Not being a jerk...just putting it out there


If they told me that it was gonna be backordered I would have went to the store instead of ordering it over the phone. I even said it specifically in a later post that this is what I would have done. I called the CR and asked if I can cancel the order so that I can go pick one up (just like another member did) and they said no because it already went through. They can process an order for something but they have to inform the customers that they might not have it in stock and ask if the customer would still like to go ahead with the order. It's only logical because the customer should be informed the shipment may take longer for backorders. What's funny is that Rogers are so quick to get the order processed but they are so incompetent in actually getting the phone to the customers. 

And this has nothing to do with someone wanting an iphone so bad. What it has to do with is their inability to inform the customers about the truth and inability to process anything at an efficient or even less than standard amount of speed. I would have been equally been ticked off for any other phone I wanted to upgrade to. 

This isn't the first time Rogers messed up my upgrade processing. Last time I put in an upgrade order for a special offer and nothing followed up for 2 weeks. I called them and turns out they check into my order for the FIRST TIME EVER AFTER THE ORDER and tells me the order did not transfer to the handling department. So apparently, it was processed in billing department and not in the actual shipment/processing department. De ja vu? Boy are they quick in collecting that money. To make the matters worse, it appears the special offer ended in that 2weeks and I was no longer eligible for the offer. I got irritated and cancelled the whole damn thing. I even asked for special exceptions in cases like this because it was Rogers' fault for not doing their job and all they could do is nothing.

Back to the iphone, I just called the Track and Trace number today and guess what the agent told me. "We just didn't get around to shipping it yet". Of all the reasons possible, this is what they told me. How insensible is this? I asked if it was backordered and they said they don't know. So possibly it may be backordered. Or is it? Who knows? Will the phone EVER arrive? Even time won't tell.


----------



## Jaked.902

I called on Saturday also to ask about pricing, and was told that if I extended my plan back to 3 yrs. (ie. add 10 mo.), the 16 was 199 and the 32 was 299. I thought that was a pretty good deal considering I can sell my 3G for a reasonable amount. The rep went to check stock levels, and returned to tell me that the phones were backordered, and as they had no eta, she couldn't put my order through. I persisted, and she spoke with her superior, who okayed it as long as she emphatically expressed to me that they had no idea when the phones would be available, although I would get charged for them on my next bill.

In my experience, it isn't unusual to get two completely different responses from two different reps, and often the responses are polar opposites. 

I'm not expecting the phone anytime soon, I'd expect Apple to take a bit of time at least to solve reported bugs, or issues found with rma'd phones. This is fine with me, my 3G still works great, the S just adds icing. I always wait until at least second run of a new product, in my opinion 2nd run is even asking for trouble to some degree.

Just my 2 c

Jake


----------



## xogur

In your case the rep Informed u that the stock is on backorder whereas I wasn't and this led me to committing to a blind order. How stupid is this that a company's service differs from rep to rep.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac

I called again this morning; my phone has not shipped. As I suspected it WAS backordered despite being told numerous times that it was not. 

Rogers did receive an order yesterday so hopefully they got enough to fill ehMac'ers orders!


----------



## go_habs

I have a 80$ plan for my iPhone, called retentions the other day to see how much an upgrade is the lady said 299 and didn't mention anything about re newing my contract so i quickly agreed and said ill take that. She said 3-5 business days i ordered it monday and yesterday i called for tracking and she said it hadent even left yet:S but it was not back ordered hope i get it today.


----------



## xogur

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> I called again this morning; my phone has not shipped. As I suspected it WAS backordered despite being told numerous times that it was not.
> 
> Rogers did receive an order yesterday so hopefully they got enough to fill ehMac'ers orders!





> I have a 80$ plan for my iPhone, called retentions the other day to see how much an upgrade is the lady said 299 and didn't mention anything about re newing my contract so i quickly agreed and said ill take that. She said 3-5 business days i ordered it monday and yesterday i called for tracking and she said it hadent even left yet:S but it was not back ordered hope i get it today.


Looks like more of you have fallen victim to this "rake in every possible order and let the customer wait" scheme. Because we have so much patience, right?


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac

xogur said:


> Looks like more of you have fallen victim to this "rake in every possible order and let the customer wait" scheme. Because we have so much patience, right?


I don't overly mind as I have a 3G... a couple days extra and I don't mind.


----------



## keebler27

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> I don't overly mind as I have a 3G... a couple days extra and I don't mind.


exactly. I don't mind the wait (as long as I have it before vacation).

on one hand, i think it's a bit shoddy, but then again, I've stated before: we all knew there was going to be a ton ordered so we should have been there on day 1 if we really wanted it that bad 

I think even Apple is surprised at how many they are selling.


----------



## Soulstoner

I called myself to ask the CR to cancel the order. She said she wasn't able to and i'd have to wait.

Went down to the Rogers store, had them call and it was cancelled immediately.

I now have my 3GS.

Try it out!

Although, they made me ADD ANOTHER 3 YEARS onto my contract... I thought WTF? Is that right? Shouldn't it have only been 1 year?


----------



## keebler27

Soulstoner said:


> I called myself to ask the CR to cancel the order. She said she wasn't able to and i'd have to wait.
> 
> Went down to the Rogers store, had them call and it was cancelled immediately.
> 
> I now have my 3GS.
> 
> Try it out!
> 
> Although, they made me ADD ANOTHER 3 YEARS onto my contract... I thought WTF? Is that right? Shouldn't it have only been 1 year?


wow...another 3 yrs? that is weird. Good for you though.

I'm in no huge rush and will wait until mid-next week if I have to.


----------



## MomentsofSanity

Soulstoner said:


> I called myself to ask the CR to cancel the order. She said she wasn't able to and i'd have to wait.
> 
> Went down to the Rogers store, had them call and it was cancelled immediately.
> 
> I now have my 3GS.
> 
> Try it out!
> 
> Although, they made me ADD ANOTHER 3 YEARS onto my contract... I thought WTF? Is that right? Shouldn't it have only been 1 year?



I believe it's just 3 years from the date you agree to the new subsidized phone, not added to the end of your existing contract.


----------



## oiboy

I ordered mine when on day 0 from Rogers as soon as they opened. Called today and said it is on backorder. When I called them to order they told me it would arrive in 5 business days by UPS and they assured me they have stock. I told her that I could pick up one locally and they insisted that they had stock and a real-time inventory system. 

They said they are expecting a shipment in next Thursday and mine should ship out then.


----------



## keebler27

oiboy said:


> I ordered mine when on day 0 from Rogers as soon as they opened. Called today and said it is on backorder. When I called them to order they told me it would arrive in 5 business days by UPS and they assured me they have stock. I told her that I could pick up one locally and they insisted that they had stock and a real-time inventory system.
> 
> They said they are expecting a shipment in next Thursday and mine should ship out then.


yikes. that's not cool.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac

Just hung up the phone... finally someone who offers me detailed information. The iPhone is backordered as suspected. They aren't sure when they will get more in but will email me when the order is ready to ship. Thank heavens I have a 3G! 80)


----------



## Rounder

ATTENTION EVERYONE WHO ORDERED VIA PHONE: 

Don't bother calling the tracking the tracking department, they just told me they are all backordered, and have no idea when more are in, apparently they are sold out all over the country. I would have loved to have this information last Monday when I placed my order... I better get mine before I go on vacation in 3 weeks.


----------



## keebler27

Rounder said:


> ATTENTION EVERYONE WHO ORDERED VIA PHONE:
> 
> Don't bother calling the tracking the tracking department, they just told me they are all backordered, and have no idea when more are in, apparently they are sold out all over the country. I would have loved to have this information last Monday when I placed my order... I better get mine before I go on vacation in 3 weeks.


i read someone saying Rogers told them they expected a shipment in this Thursday which jives with a call I made this past Friday to a local dealer who said they'd have more by the end of the week as well. I'm in the same boat - would like to have it before vacation. I'll call late Thursday to both Rogers and the local dealer. If the latter has it, I'll see if they can take my order and then cancel the one from Rogers.

If this was after my vacation, I wouldn't care so much.


----------



## Rounder

keebler27 said:


> i read someone saying Rogers told them they expected a shipment in this Thursday which jives with a call I made this past Friday to a local dealer who said they'd have more by the end of the week as well. I'm in the same boat - would like to have it before vacation. I'll call late Thursday to both Rogers and the local dealer. If the latter has it, I'll see if they can take my order and then cancel the one from Rogers.
> 
> If this was after my vacation, I wouldn't care so much.



Same here, as long as I have it by July 16 I'll be happy. It just sucks because I waited in line on June 19 launch day, had a 32 GB model in hand and because the Rogers Plus store system was screwed they wouldn't let me get it. And of course, the rest is history. Technically I should have one now... but oh well.

If anyone gets there's or have updated information, please let us know!


----------



## keebler27

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> Just hung up the phone... finally someone who offers me detailed information. The iPhone is backordered as suspected. They aren't sure when they will get more in but will email me when the order is ready to ship. Thank heavens I have a 3G! 80)


ditto with me and my 3G! And I just discovered a fantastic game - X2 football 2009. what a game! this will tide me over until the 3Gs comes in


----------



## xogur

I really don't get why they don't know when they will get more stock in. Doesn't Apple tell them when the next batch of stock is expected..


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac

Perhaps Apple tells someone but it doesn't hit the tellers mouth for a couple days....


----------



## lolyle

i'm in the same boat as well! i ordered my iphone 3g s on the 25th, and i was expecting it in the next couple of days, but after reading these posts i guess i shouldn't get my hopes up. :/ as this is the first time i've been with rogers, i'm already disappointed. they really should have sent me an e-mail of some sort specifying that it would take a bit longer to get in. what a **** off!

for those who've called the tracking phone number posted in this thread, have you had to actually deal with a real person? or is it all automated?


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac

Real people...


----------



## zlinger

I ordered by phone on the 24th, then called back the next day to confirm. They said there was no order placed. I get Rogered by them every time I go to upgrade.

I'm now without a phone at all, as I've given away my 3G already... I'm now looking for my old Samsung until the 3GS arrives.

Also... In the US, you can order right from Apple.com, but not in Canada. Quite sad, as I had to pay for shipping when I ordered a case from the Apple Store (as it was under $75 order).


----------



## xogur

zlinger said:


> I ordered by phone on the 24th, then called back the next day to confirm. They said there was no order placed. I get Rogered by them every time I go to upgrade.
> 
> I'm now without a phone at all, as I've given away my 3G already... I'm now looking for my old Samsung until the 3GS arrives.
> 
> Also... In the US, you can order right from Apple.com, but not in Canada. Quite sad, as I had to pay for shipping when I ordered a case from the Apple Store (as it was under $75 order).


I ordered by phone on the 20th and still no confirmation of shipment or anything. I didn't even bother calling the track and trace since I see all these people getting responses with backorders. If Rogers doesn't get it shipped this week that's just horrible.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac

It's not rogers fault the phones are backordered...it's Apples! Let's hope Big Steve is back in the office this week to crack the whip!


----------



## lolyle

currently on hold with track and trace. rogers has to have the worst hold music ever.


----------



## HowEver

lolyle said:


> currently on hold with track and trace. rogers has to have the worst hold music ever.


So true!

A few years ago it was so good I didn't want to talk to their damn reps, no matter what they offered me. And now--putrid. I can't wait to talk to someone who gets to hear, first off, how bad the music is. Nice to have starting off all apologetic.


----------



## lolyle

i kept getting transferred from dept. to dept. for some reason. i just gave up after 30 mins of music and three different people. 

really, rogers? you're not making a great first impression.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac

The number is on the first or second page of this thread...they will tell you the tracking number if it has shipped.


----------



## Rounder

Rogers is still out of stock.


----------



## freeboater

I talked to a Rogers agent yesterday who said they had thousands of backorders on the site. He suggested specifically I not bother and try to get into a store instead.

Though I don't know how much he knew really, he projected a month backorders on the website.


----------



## lolyle

just got an e-mail from rogers. "shipping delay from rogers.com. We would like to notify you that the following items are currently out of stock at our warehouse: 

APPLE IPHN16BLKR 3GS GSM

5-10 business days to get them back in, and who knows how many they'll get in.


----------



## jordanp

*Rogers*

Rogers iphones are still on back order today (or so the tracking dept. told me at 9:30 am this morning). My order was placed on June 22nd and they told me on the 25th that my order was approved and being shipped out at 8pm that night. Called the next day and the CSR laughed at me and said that was impossible because they were on back order since the 19th.

On the bright side, finally got a $50 credit. As a note though, the credit was not just because they messed up about the shipping status. It was also because they screwed up my order on the 19th and because of it, I was put further back in the queue (among other things XX)). The credit was given to me by the retention department.

Any news on stock status?


----------



## jordanp

lolyle said:


> just got an e-mail from rogers. "shipping delay from rogers.com. We would like to notify you that the following items are currently out of stock at our warehouse:
> 
> APPLE IPHN16BLKR 3GS GSM
> 
> 5-10 business days to get them back in, and who knows how many they'll get in.


Lolyle, when did you order?


----------



## lolyle

thursday, the 25th.


----------



## keebler27

lolyle said:


> thursday, the 25th.


well, doh! I ordered on the 22nd and haven't received an email yet so not sure if that's good or bad.

I did call a local shop who said they received an email from rogers saying they would be getting more stock in and they expect it later this week. the guy wasn't sure that would happen, but he did get an email.

I asked him if he could take my order from Rogers and put it through them (ie. cancelling my rogers order and just buying it from them with the same deal) and he said " no problem". I did buy from 3G from them without any hitches last year so it should be ok I think (hope? 

Cheers,
keebler


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac

lolyle said:


> thursday, the 25th.


I ordered June 24... no email, nothing...


----------



## go_habs

Ordered mine the 21st asked if it was in stock said yes called today still no idea when there shipping it. So ive been without a phone for 2 weeks called retentions and got them to give me the 20$ value pack with the mms and unlimited txts for 10 because this is rediclious and i got it so now i just need the phone :S


----------



## lolyle

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> I ordered June 24... no email, nothing...


maybe that's a good sign? 

in the e-mail rogers also told me that when my iphone DOES ship, they'll send me another e-mail with the tracking number. i may be waiting a few days for my phone, but at leased rogers contacted me with an update, so i can't complain too much.


----------



## virtuatony

I waited in line on the 19th for a 32GB iPhone wanted to upgrade but they couldn't do it for offer 1 or offer 2 because the computers were down and neither the rep nor the rep on the phone appeared to know what was going on.

So I called Rogers after work that day and she said I qualified for the $500 off and that I would get it in 3-5 bus. days.

I kept calling tracking dept. every other day and they said it was in the warehouse ready to ship until about Tuesday the 23rd when they said they were backordered and don't know when they're getting any.

If I would have gone to the local futureshop an hour earlier yesterday I could have gotten the last 32GB they had...


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac

lolyle said:


> maybe that's a good sign?
> 
> in the e-mail rogers also told me that when my iphone DOES ship, they'll send me another e-mail with the tracking number. i may be waiting a few days for my phone, but at leased rogers contacted me with an update, so i can't complain too much.


In the Bizzaro world I would agree  You ordered after me and got a notification before me and Keebler. You have our phone!


----------



## keebler27

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> In the Bizzaro world I would agree  You ordered after me and got a notification before me and Keebler. You have our phone!


I think loyle might be right - I think it's a good sign we haven't received emails yet. (at least, that's what I keep telling myself  lol


----------



## xogur

Did each province in Canada get like 2 boxes of iphone 3GS or something? How does something like iphone, which has so much hype and anticipation by the people, go sold out in just one day? This is amazing because there's still a lot of stock holding down in the states. Also, why can't Rogers relocate the stocks at retail stores and ship it to people who have ordered by phone?..Rogers just emailed me that my iphone is yet to be shipped and when it will get shipped is unknown. I love you Rogers.


----------



## keebler27

xogur said:


> Did each province in Canada get like 2 boxes of iphone 3GS or something? How does something like iphone, which has so much hype and anticipation by the people, go sold out in just one day? This is amazing because there's still a lot of stock holding down in the states. Also, why can't Rogers relocate the stocks at retail stores and ship it to people who have ordered by phone?..Rogers just emailed me that my iphone is yet to be shipped and when it will get shipped is unknown. I love you Rogers.


lol i'd like to know the numbers too b/c everywhere is sold out (sorry....everywhere except the apple stores).

are you close enough to one of the stores? if so, you should drive there and buy through them?


----------



## milhaus

I ordered my 32GB 3GS at 9am on June 19th. Still no word except backordered. Nice.


----------



## fjnmusic

Walked in to the Apple store last Saturday and walked out with an iPhone 3GS set up with Rogers Wireless an hour later. No shortage of iPhones at the Apple store. Could this tell you something?


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac

keebler27 said:


> I think loyle might be right - I think it's a good sign we haven't received emails yet. (at least, that's what I keep telling myself  lol


I gotcha now...I read it differently! Perhaps you are correct. When I called Monday they told me they were getting some Thursday...


----------



## keebler27

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> I gotcha now...I read it differently! Perhaps you are correct. When I called Monday they told me they were getting some Thursday...


good - you heard the same thing I did. I also called a local shop who said they received an email that more were on their way. let's keep each other posted.

Happy Canada Folks!


----------



## jordanp

*Apple Store*

Why don't any of you guys go to the Apple Store? I would, except mine is a corporate account and Rogers makes you upgrade over the phone. Funny that they would want to screw over their corporate users.


----------



## virtuatony

If there was an apple store close by I'd go there in a heartbeat, I'm tired of Roger's nonsense but if I want the iPhone in Canada I have to stay with them.


----------



## fjnmusic

virtuatony said:


> If there was an apple store close by I'd go there in a heartbeat, I'm tired of Roger's nonsense but if I want the iPhone in Canada I have to stay with them.


You CAN stay with them. Just make you purchase and set up your 3 year contract with Rogers or Fido at an Apple store instead of a Rogers/Fido outlet. I did it in about an hour last Saturday, and believe me, I was taking my time. Plus you'll actually get employees who know something what you wish to buy and there's a much better chance they'll have some in stock. It's the best way to teach Rogers a lesson that I can think of--take away their commissions.


----------



## virtuatony

I meant that I'm tired of Rogers and want a different provider just more choice I suppose.

I KNEW you could stay with robbers or fido if you bought at an Apple store, however I live 6-7 hours away from the nearest store.


----------



## MattOnDemand

Does anyone know if I can upgrade from the 3G to the 32GB 3GS for $299 at the Apple Store?

Rogers has approved me for the $500 off the price but they are taking their sweet @$$ time getting me the device...

Has anyone who actually ordered over the phone received their unit yet?


----------



## go_habs

Has anyone who actually ordered over the phone received their unit yet?[/QUOTE]

Yea good question


----------



## xogur

Nope. Seems like no one got it. 

And no, at least for me, I can't go to the Apple store because ROBBERS processed my upgrade order so quick that they can't cancel it. I asked them at the retail store as well and they said the order was already processed. Going to the Apple store is not gonna matter since Apple can't take over orders made through Rogers. 

So quit telling me or others who have the same situation to go to the Apple store.


----------



## jordanp

*haha*



xogur said:


> Nope. Seems like no one got it.
> 
> And no, at least for me, I can't go to the Apple store because ROBBERS processed my upgrade order so quick that they can't cancel it. I asked them at the retail store as well and they said the order was already processed. Going to the Apple store is not gonna matter since Apple can't take over orders made through Rogers.
> 
> So quit telling me or others who have the same situation to go to the Apple store.


Take it easy there, big guy. Nobody was talking to you directly.


----------



## keebler27

jordanp said:


> Why don't any of you guys go to the Apple Store? I would, except mine is a corporate account and Rogers makes you upgrade over the phone. Funny that they would want to screw over their corporate users.


well, i would, but the closest one is in Montreal (Ottawa store isn't open just yet). pretty simple reason  and I don't want to drive 2 hours just for a phone  sorry...make that 4'ish once I make the return trip.

I want my 3Gs, but it's not going to save my life (or at least I don't think so


----------



## virtuatony

Well my order is "processed" and apparently I'm suppose to receive an email when it ships, but I won't hold my breath. I ordered on the 19th, I hope nobody here ordered before that and hasn't received it yet.

At least I should be getting my replacement 3G from Apple soon which should make me less grouchy. I sent my original 3G to them last thursday("defective"), and I should have a new to me 3G this friday according to fedex. It was strange knowing the status of my old phone and where it was the whole time as well as knowing where the replacement is the whole time. Totally unlike "backordered we don't know when we're getting more".


----------



## mindy21

on Monday (june 29th) I was told by a rogers rep, that there is a shipment coming in this week, so hopefully some of us will get our phones by friday!


----------



## canexsu

I called Rogers' CS line yesterday to ask if I could simply walk into an Apple Store and get my 32GB 3GS with my already approved $500.00 discount. I was told no. It seems the only way to take advantage of the upgrade discount is to try and sit patiently and wait for Rogers to get their sh***t together.

I ordered via phone the morning of the 23rd, and was also told that they had stock and would be shipping in 3-5 business days. Guess what? No phone and no email.


----------



## mindy21

canexsu said:


> I called Rogers' CS line yesterday to ask if I could simply walk into an Apple Store and get my 32GB 3GS with my already approved $500.00 discount. I was told no. It seems the only way to take advantage of the upgrade discount is to try and sit patiently and wait for Rogers to get their sh***t together.
> 
> I ordered via phone the morning of the 23rd, and was also told that they had stock and would be shipping in 3-5 business days. Guess what? No phone and no email.


yea thats what happened to me! I was told i'd get it the next day...that never happened and now im told to wait approx. 2 weeks!


----------



## keebler27

i called the tracking line today and of course, the order is still processing on a backorder. the rep did expect more iphones in soon b/c they've been waiting almost 2 weeks and said that Rogers and apple are working together to resolve the backorder, but he wasn't able to give specifics.

I didn't expect him too however - I only called at 8:36 in the morning so I really didn't expect an update given the holiday yesterday and that any shipments probably wouldn't come in until late morning or afternoon anyway.

he did say if i found one at a local store I could call back and cancel the order using the tracking number. he did say he couldn't guarantee the same price, but i'm sure that's a standard line considering the local store explained they could handle everything as if they were Rogers.

In the end, my only concern stems from me going away soon. otherwise, i think this is somewhat expected given the popularity of this gadget. i know i might be in the minority, but that's what i think


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac

Called myself just after 8am. It was brought to my attention that as was mentioned before they will email once it is sent. I am not going to call anymore. 80)


----------



## mindy21

i just spent 20mins on hold waiting... and i spoke to the guy for less than 1 min... he told me that there is no eta, they are working with apple to get a shipment. so as of now, there are no phones..


----------



## keebler27

hey,

so i called this morning to wireless express in the hazeldean mall in kanata. they were expecting a shipment today from apple and while i was on the phone, he said puralotor showed up. he had to go, but figured the phones were in. i didn't have time to call back b/c i was at the dentist - this was around 11:45 AM.

i called rogers and they said that only the call centre could approve the upgrade discount and not any dealers so best to hang tight.

anyone else wanting the iphone new, call 271-1153 to see if WE did get the iphones..

also, i don't know if the rogers rep was just talking off key, but he said about 80% of the backorders are from upgrading customers. just interesting....


----------



## sharksharkk

Just got off the phone with Rogers. The rep told me (it's hard to figure out if any of them have any idea about what they're talking about) that they get shipments everyday and they're still processing orders from the 19th and 20th today and that I would be waiting for mine for 3 more weeks (I ordered on the 29th...I know wow right).


----------



## keebler27

sharksharkk said:


> Just got off the phone with Rogers. The rep told me (it's hard to figure out if any of them have any idea about what they're talking about) that they get shipments everyday and they're still processing orders from the 19th and 20th today and that I would be waiting for mine for 3 more weeks (I ordered on the 29th...I know wow right).


that rep sounds about right b/c the rep i spoke with didn't tell me when I would or wouldn't get it, but I told him I'm going on vacation next week and he said hang on b/c when they do ship, it's fairly quick. Plus, I could always track and re-route it.


----------



## Rounder

keebler27 said:


> hey,
> 
> so i called this morning to wireless express in the hazeldean mall in kanata. they were expecting a shipment today from apple and while i was on the phone, he said puralotor showed up. he had to go, but figured the phones were in. i didn't have time to call back b/c i was at the dentist - this was around 11:45 AM.
> 
> i called rogers and they said that only the call centre could approve the upgrade discount and not any dealers so best to hang tight.
> 
> anyone else wanting the iphone new, call 271-1153 to see if WE did get the iphones..
> 
> also, i don't know if the rogers rep was just talking off key, but he said about 80% of the backorders are from upgrading customers. just interesting....



Still no iPhones.... this is ridiculous I must say. If it wasn't for the Rogers Plus store that their computers weren't showing the right information, I would have my 32GB model... instead I'm forced to wait and wait with no one at Rogers able to give a definitive answer. 

To me it's just crazy that a company does this to it's customers... but what's more surprising is that we are all still Rogers customers. I don't know which one is worse. 

The best option right now, seems to be to dish out 900 bucks and buy one on eBay from a Canadian seller, and as soon as Rogers actually ships out ours, we could turn around and resell it.


----------



## WinstonSih

*Rogers = epic fail*

I as well called today and was told that there are none to be seen. I keep getting told different answers because I called yesterday and was told they started shipping some off already. I'm getting fed up and confused. I as well am going on vacation in a few weeks and would be nice if I'm around to get the package. This is just pathetic. If we're paying for these, we should be well informed about where it's at.


----------



## mindy21

WinstonSih said:


> I as well called today and was told that there are none to be seen. I keep getting told different answers because I called yesterday and was told they started shipping some off already. I'm getting fed up and confused. I as well am going on vacation in a few weeks and would be nice if I'm around to get the package. This is just pathetic. If we're paying for these, we should be well informed about where it's at.


I agree, they are very inconsistent! I was told by one rep my phone has been shipped, then i was told by another rep my phone wasn't shipped, then i was told by a 3rd rep my phone was never ordered.. and then i had to re-order the phone!  There are rumors saying a shipment is supposed to come today and on july 13th. so hang in there!


----------



## IndigenousWaffle

I'm having the same problem as everyone else, but I really do hope I get that iPhone soon. Ticks me off just a bit that when I called to order on the 24th, the rep told me that they did have some in stock and I should be getting it within 3-5 business days -sigh- I don't even want to call the Tracking department in case there's more discrepancies between what I heard when I was ordering and what I'm gonna hear now that the money's safely in their hands.


----------



## xogur

sharksharkk said:


> Just got off the phone with Rogers. The rep told me (it's hard to figure out if any of them have any idea about what they're talking about) that they get shipments everyday and they're still processing orders from the 19th and 20th today and that I would be waiting for mine for 3 more weeks (I ordered on the 29th...I know wow right).


This is not true and the rep is pulling comments out of his ass. I ordered mine on the 20th and mine's yet to be shipped and they told me that they don't know when they will be getting more stocks. It's not even in the process of being shipped, rather pending due to backorder.

This is just becoming outrageous. Like I said I think Rogers got like 2 boxes of iphone 3GS on launch day for each province. If Rogers thought that not many people were going to get or upgrade to the 3GS, which led them to holding off on getting large batches of iphone 3GS shipments, then they are pretty ignorant. 

I don't know why they tried to make so much hype on those HTC Magic and Dream phones when they are BY FAR less demanded and unpopular for the customers and the market. Then they screw up the launch for the phone that DOES have a big demand for and has essentially no stock available to meet the demand in Canada when they are the SOLE providers of iphones. I don't think Rogers even has a market research team. 

It is just ironic that all these people including myself have to put up with Rogers' bull**** baited by the iphone.


----------



## IndigenousWaffle

xogur said:


> I ordered mine on the 20th and mine's yet to be shipped and they told me that they don't know when they will be getting more stocks.


It may be shipped later on this evening. I doubt they send stocks out the very millisecond they get them.


----------



## mindy21

IndigenousWaffle said:


> It may be shipped later on this evening. I doubt they send stocks out the very millisecond they get them.


Rogers only ships between the hours of 8am-5pm, and (i am speaking for Toronto) they ship from either brampton or don mills, thats what a rep told me.


----------



## IndigenousWaffle

Ugh, I called Rogers and it turns out they ARE out of stock (which is completely different from what they told me on the 24th, go figure) =.= They don't know when the next shipment is coming in but they'll send e-mails out as soon as they ship it.


----------



## WinstonSih

mindy21 said:


> Rogers only ships between the hours of 8am-5pm, and (i am speaking for Toronto) they ship from either brampton or don mills, thats what a rep told me.


Did they say whether they ship on weekends?


----------



## sdm688

I ordered mine back on launch day. So been patiently waiting for 10 business days over the last 2 weeks already. I called on the tracking line and as I was expressing my dismay on this delay the guy said my order has been confirmed. He said that means I should be getting mine shipped out Friday/Monday and to call Monday for a tracking #. Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## fjnmusic

xogur said:


> This is not true and the rep is pulling comments out of his ass. I ordered mine on the 20th and mine's yet to be shipped and they told me that they don't know when they will be getting more stocks. It's not even in the process of being shipped, rather pending due to backorder.
> 
> This is just becoming outrageous. Like I said I think Rogers got like 2 boxes of iphone 3GS on launch day for each province. If Rogers thought that not many people were going to get or upgrade to the 3GS, which led them to holding off on getting large batches of iphone 3GS shipments, then they are pretty ignorant.
> 
> I don't know why they tried to make so much hype on those HTC Magic and Dream phones when they are BY FAR less demanded and unpopular for the customers and the market. Then they screw up the launch for the phone that DOES have a big demand for and has essentially no stock available to meet the demand in Canada when they are the SOLE providers of iphones. I don't think Rogers even has a market research team.
> 
> It is just ironic that all these people including myself have to put up with Rogers' bull**** baited by the iphone.


Rogers are not the sole providers of iPhones. Let me spell it out. 

G-o t-o a-n A-p-p-l-e S-t-o-r-e.


----------



## fjnmusic

IndigenousWaffle said:


> Ugh, I called Rogers and it turns out they ARE out of stock (which is completely different from what they told me on the 24th, go figure) =.= They don't know when the next shipment is coming in but they'll send e-mails out as soon as they ship it.


The Rogers Plus store near me was out (of course) and said they only had nine iPhones on launch day. The Apple Store, on the other hand, had plenty on hand. I'm not sure if Rogers understocks in the hope that you'll buy a Blackberry instead, or whether Apple limits the number they stock at Rogers outlets because they're about as impressed with Rogers outlets as the rest of us.


----------



## fjnmusic

canexsu said:


> I called Rogers' CS line yesterday to ask if I could simply walk into an Apple Store and get my 32GB 3GS with my already approved $500.00 discount. I was told no. It seems the only way to take advantage of the upgrade discount is to try and sit patiently and wait for Rogers to get their sh***t together.
> 
> I ordered via phone the morning of the 23rd, and was also told that they had stock and would be shipping in 3-5 business days. Guess what? No phone and no email.


And you want to give these people your money and the commission for the sale? Why not try calling the Apple Store with the same question and see what _they_ tell you. I think I know what the answer will be.


----------



## mindy21

WinstonSih said:


> Did they say whether they ship on weekends?


no only business days


----------



## krug1313

I ordered a couple weeks ago and received mine today.


----------



## WinstonSih

Those who do receive their phone, be sure to leave a message that you got it and note which day you ordered it. I'd be interesting how many days Rogers gets done shipping each day.


----------



## xogur

fjnmusic said:


> Rogers are not the sole providers of iPhones. Let me spell it out.
> 
> G-o t-o a-n A-p-p-l-e S-t-o-r-e.


Ignorance is a bliss.

Let me spell it out for you.

R-e-a-d t-h-e p-r-e-v-i-o-u-s p-o-s-t-s. smarten up.


As for you others, my iphone came today. It was unexpected really..I mean they told me it didn't ship yesterday or this morning... and it showed up at about 5 pm today. Pretty weird. I ordered it on 19th and finally got it.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac

.. plus, we don't all live near Apple stores... Had I not of moved back to Ottawa I would have gone to Sherway Gardens...


----------



## keebler27

xogur said:


> Ignorance is a bliss.
> 
> Let me spell it out for you.
> 
> R-e-a-d t-h-e p-r-e-v-i-o-u-s p-o-s-t-s. smarten up.
> 
> 
> As for you others, my iphone came today. It was unexpected really..I mean they told me it didn't ship yesterday or this morning... and it showed up at about 5 pm today. Pretty weird. I ordered it on 19th and finally got it.


Good for u X! . 
1 down alot more to go


----------



## jordanp

fjnmusic said:


> Rogers are not the sole providers of iPhones. Let me spell it out.
> 
> G-o t-o a-n A-p-p-l-e S-t-o-r-e.


I can't. I am on a corporate plan. I can't upgrade at an apple store or even a rogers store. It has to be done over the phone. I've tried. Trust me. I had a 32g 3gs in my hand on the 19th. They wouldn't let me.


----------



## lolyle

my closest apple store is a 17 hour drive, let me get right on that! 

i'm glad to see that some people are getting their iphones, finally. gives me hope.


----------



## fjnmusic

jordanp said:


> I can't. I am on a corporate plan. I can't upgrade at an apple store or even a rogers store. It has to be done over the phone. I've tried. Trust me. I had a 32g 3gs in my hand on the 19th. They wouldn't let me.


Sorry to hear that. In a perfect world, companies like Rogers would have never had an exclusive on the iPhone in the first place. I was dissapointed last summer by their cavalier approach and the frequency of complaints about Rogers that I opted for the iPod Touch instead. This summer I got the iPhone 3GS at an Apple store with no wait at all---in and out in an hour. True, my wireless carrier is still Rogers, but at least I didn't have to put up with Blackberry advocates who knew very little about the product they are selling. I wish every iPhone purchaser could have the opportunity to get an iPhone from a place that cares about customer service. Maybe we just need more Apple stores. That's all I'm saying.


----------



## mindy21

krug1313 said:


> I ordered a couple weeks ago and received mine today.


congrats! That gives the rest of us hope  How is it ?


----------



## mindy21

xogur said:


> Ignorance is a bliss.
> 
> Let me spell it out for you.
> 
> R-e-a-d t-h-e p-r-e-v-i-o-u-s p-o-s-t-s. smarten up.
> 
> 
> As for you others, my iphone came today. It was unexpected really..I mean they told me it didn't ship yesterday or this morning... and it showed up at about 5 pm today. Pretty weird. I ordered it on 19th and finally got it.


congrats!


----------



## canexsu

Did you ever get an email alerting you to the fact that it had been shipped?


----------



## xogur

Not at all. No emails, calls no nothing. It just came one day. I also didn't know UPS delivered during the evening. I hope you guys get all your phones very soon.


----------



## canexsu

Well, that is oddly encouraging. As was asked in a prior post, do you remember which day you place the phone order? Mine was the morning of the 23rd, which was several days after launch, so I expect to be quite far down the list.


----------



## fjnmusic

xogur said:


> Ignorance is a bliss.
> 
> Let me spell it out for you.
> 
> R-e-a-d t-h-e p-r-e-v-i-o-u-s p-o-s-t-s. smarten up.
> 
> 
> As for you others, my iphone came today. It was unexpected really..I mean they told me it didn't ship yesterday or this morning... and it showed up at about 5 pm today. Pretty weird. I ordered it on 19th and finally got it.


Smarten up? I _was_ responding to the previous posts. Glad you got your iPhone, though. It's a pretty cool device. Perhaps you may care to read the one I wrote previous to this one to understand where I'm coming from. I just wish everyone could get the chance to experience courteous and intelligent customer service. At least the Apple store is providing some competition to Rogers, commission-wise.


----------



## IndigenousWaffle

Congrats on getting your iPhone. You ordered yours on Launch Day and it arrived today, making it 12 days to get to you. So people who ordered after should be expecting theirs within the next two weeks. Wow, Rogers really ****ed up this one. I'll be calling in every day to see when they have new stock and checking email hourly, so I'll post updates here just to let everyone know where we stand.


----------



## billwong

I'm on a Corporate Plan and I just got an email notifying me that my new iPhone 3G S has shipped by UPS and they gave me a tracking number. I ordered it around June 20. I think Rogers is listening.


----------



## Donelop

*Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa!!!!!!!!!!!*

I called rogers right now and they sent my iphone yesterday and getting it today!!!!!!!!!!!!! I ordered it on June 19 32 GB White.


----------



## WinstonSih

Congratulations! So it really does seem that Rogers is working on sending the phones now. We just have to either call or wait for the email to get the tracking number and it will come before the Sun dies! I ordered mine on the 28th so hopefully I get it in the next two weeks. 

Again, if you do get the phone mention when you ordered it, the capacity of the phone and whether they sent you an email or you called for the tracking number so we can track which "days" (when you ordered) they're shipping out!


----------



## freeboater

Has anyone been into a store to see if they received stock too?


----------



## Rounder

Well I thought I'd give it a shot and call to see if shipped, and nope, the guy told me it's still on backorder... Ordered June 22.


----------



## WinstonSih

The good thing is however, they aren't telling you they're out of stock, just in the process of filling backorders.  We'll hopefully with a little bit of luck get it eventually!


----------



## fjnmusic

Good Lord, this is pathetic. It's like the beggars waiting for food scraps outside the castle. For the love of all thing's good in this world, just _call_ an Apple Store and _find out_ if they have any in stock. Please. No customer should have to beg to give a company their money.


----------



## mindy21

im glad to hear some of you received your phones! 
however when i called earlier today, the rep told me (again) my order was canceled! so i basically had a heart attack, and she said she would make sure, and after being put on hold.. she returned and informed me that it would take 5 business days. 
When i asked her if my order was still there she said yes. I think its ridiculous that not once but twice i was told my order was canceled. 
Then i asked her if there had been a shipment of phones bc i am aware that people have received their phones, and she said that there are no phones available, they are still on back order... so clearly (as we are all aware) Rogers is very inconsistent, their reps talk out of their butts! 

For those of you who have received your phone, did u receive this "email" they claim they have/will send?

thanks!


----------



## IndigenousWaffle

fjnmusic said:


> Good Lord, this is pathetic. It's like the beggars waiting for food scraps outside the castle. For the love of all thing's good in this world, just _call_ an Apple Store and _find out_ if they have any in stock. Please. No customer should have to beg to give a company their money.


As it's been said _several_ times before, the Apple Store isn't an option for a majority of us because of distance, corporal plans, or other special deals and the like. For the love of all things good in this world, maybe you should read the other posts before giving us a suggestion that's already been shot down by others.


----------



## canexsu

I just left the Apple store at Sherway. When I was chatting with a staff member she told me that they can sell me an upgrade WITH the $500 discount that I'm entitled to as per Rogers' site. I'm booked for the upgrade on Tues. Afternoon. I'm cancelling my backorder if it hasn't been shipped yet. I knew I shouldn't have believed the CS rep when I asked if I could just go into an Apple store and do the upgrade. - I was told that only Rogers CS can do it.

Morale: if it's convenient to do so, go into an Apple store today!


----------



## jordanp

canexsu said:


> I just left the Apple store at Sherway. When I was chatting with a staff member she told me that they can sell me an upgrade WITH the $500 discount that I'm entitled to as per Rogers' site. I'm booked for the upgrade on Tues. Afternoon. I'm cancelling my backorder if it hasn't been shipped yet. I knew I shouldn't have believed the CS rep when I asked if I could just go into an Apple store and do the upgrade. - I was told that only Rogers CS can do it.
> 
> Morale: if it's convenient to do so, go into an Apple store today!


You went to an apple store that has inventory, and you walked out of there with only an appt. for tuesday!? Now you need to wait another three days? That's almost more depressing.


----------



## canexsu

True, leaving empty handed was disappointing, but the store is making separate genius appointments for upgraders like us. They had all day Monday free, but I"m stuck in the office all day and by the time I get out, there was nothing available. Weekends book up fast. Knowing I have at the most 4 more days, is O.K. with me, at least I know when I'm getting it. I didin't leave empty handed though, I bought a new hard cover and some anti-glare screen protectors so I'll be all ready to go when I get the new one.


----------



## sdm688

sdm688 said:


> I ordered mine back on launch day. So been patiently waiting for 10 business days over the last 2 weeks already. I called on the tracking line and as I was expressing my dismay on this delay the guy said my order has been confirmed. He said that means I should be getting mine shipped out Friday/Monday and to call Monday for a tracking #. Keeping my fingers crossed.


Hi everyone, just to report back, the UPS guy was at the door 15 mins ago. Just plugged my new 32gig in. THERE WAS NEVER THE PROMISED EMAIL. So make sure someone answers the door. I know sometimes I don't because I don't like telemarketers knocking on doors.


----------



## WinstonSih

On our account, when we ordered the phone, we were promised the 30 dollar 6 GB plan and a note was attached to our account. If we found one in store, would we be able to get an iphone, call Rogers and get that 30$ 6GB plan honored and our current phone order cancelled? How about the apple store?


----------



## imobile

*Hang on....*



sdm688 said:


> Hi everyone, just to report back, the UPS guy was at the door 15 mins ago. Just plugged my new 32gig in. THERE WAS NEVER THE PROMISED EMAIL. So make sure someone answers the door. I know sometimes I don't because I don't like telemarketers knocking on doors.


I always thought ...
a TELEmarketer is not a door to door type.
They usually let their fingers do the w******!

I guess the existence of caller ID has caused them to wander thru suburbia knocking on doors?


----------



## keebler27

sdm688 said:


> Hi everyone, just to report back, the UPS guy was at the door 15 mins ago. Just plugged my new 32gig in. THERE WAS NEVER THE PROMISED EMAIL. So make sure someone answers the door. I know sometimes I don't because I don't like telemarketers knocking on doors.


good for you. i hope i get mine before next friday or at least an email so i can track it. doh!


----------



## MattOnDemand

I checked my Manage my Wireless page at Rogers.com and they've added the 32GB Black iPhone 3GS to my "compatible hardware" section.

I'm hoping that means my order has been shipped... didn't receive the email yet...

I'm on hold with track and trace...


----------



## WinstonSih

MattOnDemand said:


> I checked my Manage my Wireless page at Rogers.com and they've added the 32GB Black iPhone 3GS to my "compatible hardware" section.
> 
> I'm hoping that means my order has been shipped... didn't receive the email yet...
> 
> I'm on hold with track and trace...


Sounds like they've shipped it! Keep us posted! As well, when did you place the order?


----------



## MattOnDemand

WinstonSih said:


> Sounds like they've shipped it! Keep us posted! As well, when did you place the order?


June 19 @ like 8:00 pm. I'm still on hold with Track and Trace... says it's like a 30-minute wait


----------



## JayEyes

*No iPhone 3GS anywhere in Canada...so they say*

I called a few hours ago to check the status of my order, which was placed by phone on June 24th.CS rep checked it out for me. My order is still in the system but yet to be processed. He said they are completely sold out with no 3GS in stock and no eta on when they will have more. Just told me to call back in a week if I don't have the phone by then.

By the way, when you call now they have a recorded message that says the 3GS launch has been extremely successful and as a result they currently have no stock anywhere in Canada. It ends by saying check rogers.com for updates on availability.

Oh well....waiting game continues


----------



## HowEver

sdm688 said:


> Hi everyone, just to report back, the UPS guy was at the door 15 mins ago. Just plugged my new 32gig in. THERE WAS NEVER THE PROMISED EMAIL. So make sure someone answers the door. I know sometimes I don't because I don't like telemarketers knocking on doors.


If telemarketers knock on your door, do you not answer your phone because door-to-door salespeople might call?

Oh, and enjoy your new phone!


----------



## PublicEnemy

I've been following this thread for a while now. I figured I would post an update:

I ordered my phone on the 20th and just got a confirmation that there was a phone attached to my phone and that I should have it by Monday or Tuesday.

The escalations team told my friend yesterday: "...a shipment was received today and all orders are being processed. None of the Rogers stores are receiving any more phones until all back orders have been fulfilled. Anyone who ordered their phone before the 21st will receive their phone before next Friday (being week of July 5th)...anyone who ordered after will receive theirs the following week..."


----------



## MomentsofSanity

I am now afraid to see how long it will be until I get mine.

I ordered the upgrade online, got my confirmation and thought everything was good until I called about something else and asked about my order. Nothing to be found. Transferred me over to eCare who were looking into things and would call me on Monday. Hadn't heard anything all week so I called and no order pending, no notes but my account was still eligible to upgrade.

Long story short I just re-upgraded today and I am afraid to see how long it's going to take until I get the handset!


----------



## IndigenousWaffle

MomentsofSanity said:


> Long story short I just re-upgraded today and I am afraid to see how long it's going to take until I get the handset!


I'd say you're looking at a minimum of 12 days, that's how long everyone who's already received theirs had to wait.


----------



## canexsu

jordanp said:


> You went to an apple store that has inventory, and you walked out of there with only an appt. for tuesday!? Now you need to wait another three days? That's almost more depressing.


It wasn't a total loss. I did pick up a couple of new cases, and some anti-glare screen protectors for the new phone so I'm all set when I do get it. They are making special appointments for upgraders, it's with a Personal Shopper. She did say that it takes a while to do it so I guess they want to free the Geniuses up for other issues. I could have booked for any time during the day on Monday, but I'm stuck in the office the whole day, I wasn't able to make it until Tuesday. They are booked solid for the weekend, which wasn't surprising. I've waited this long, 4 more days aren't going to kill me. Well.......probably not anyway.


----------



## WinstonSih

IndigenousWaffle said:


> I'd say you're looking at a minimum of 12 days, that's how long everyone who's already received theirs had to wait.


The only part I'm worried about is how long it'll take for Rogers to get more stock and how many "days" worth (the day's that you all ordered) that they'll ship out in one day. 

To my knowledge, they're in the process of finishing up the people's orders that ordered on the 19th (launch day), 20th and 21st. Tell me if I'm wrong. So we must hope that they get the shipments SOON, and get plenty of iPhones to get through the list faster. I ordered mine on the 28th so I'm cringing with the though of mine getting closer to the end of the month. I don't know. Maybe well luck out and get them earlier! All we can do is wait... I guess. 

At this rate, if I ordered mine on the 28th, I'll be getting mine at the 28th... OF JULY!


----------



## virtuatony

I called the tracking number yesterday, waited a long time and when I got to talk to somebody she said my order which was placed on the 19th for a black 32GB had not shipped as they are "still out of stock and haven't gotten their shipment from Apple".

But that's apparently a lie if people on here have been getting their orders.


----------



## xogur

Wow this is amazing how people who ordered it on 19th still haven't got it. Ridiculous.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac

virtuatony said:


> I called the tracking number yesterday, waited a long time and when I got to talk to somebody she said my order which was placed on the 19th for a black 32GB had not shipped as they are "still out of stock and haven't gotten their shipment from Apple".
> 
> But that's apparently a lie if people on here have been getting their orders.


Not really a lie... if they don't have phones to fulfill new orders and are filling back orders... they are still back ordered...


----------



## lolyle

just sent rogers a little e-mail of what i think of their service thus far.


----------



## virtuatony

Well yeah I guess it was not a lie but they don't have to make it sound like they've only gotten one shipment total and that it's Apple's fault they don't have any.

I'm just glad I got my 3G back from Apple yesterday and I don't have to use the crappy HTC Magic anymore.


----------



## Garry

Duplicate post


----------



## Garry

virtuatony said:


> Well yeah I guess it was not a lie but they don't have to make it sound like they've only gotten one shipment total and that it's Apple's fault they don't have any.


Yes, don't blame apple, blame the company that supplies the phone. Oh. Wait.


----------



## IndigenousWaffle

Garry said:


> Yes, don't blame apple, blame the company that makes the phone. Oh. Wait.


Actually, we can't blame Apple. What we've heard is that Apple has a seemingly unlimited supply of these things while Rogers has none. People with the option of going into Apple stores have come out with appointments to upgrade or a brand new 3G S on the spot. The only ones we can blame are Rogers for their crappy stock preparation.


----------



## Garry

Well then, someone should let the Apple Store in Calgary know about this "unlimited supply" they have, because I just called them and they have no 32gb Rogers iPhones in stock. Looks like they had the same crappy stock preparation as Rogers did.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac

IndigenousWaffle said:


> Actually, we can't blame Apple. What we've heard is that Apple has a seemingly unlimited supply of these things while Rogers has none. People with the option of going into Apple stores have come out with appointments to upgrade or a brand new 3G S on the spot. The only ones we can blame are Rogers for their crappy stock preparation.


Not necessarily true... Apple maybe be giving Rogers a limited supply of iPhones.

Truth is, we do not know who to blame but I would be less likely to blame Rogers. Rogers needs phones to make money, I am sure they are pressuring Apple for more phones.

Remember the Wii fiasco?


----------



## AutumnLord

MattOnDemand said:


> I checked my Manage my Wireless page at Rogers.com and they've added the 32GB Black iPhone 3GS to my "compatible hardware" section.
> 
> I'm hoping that means my order has been shipped... didn't receive the email yet...
> 
> I'm on hold with track and trace...


Did the entry look something like the following?

"IPHN32WHTR"

I ordered the 32 GB White by the way on launch date. Have not received it yet. Hoping this is a sign that it may come early next week.


----------



## fjnmusic

IndigenousWaffle said:


> As it's been said _several_ times before, the Apple Store isn't an option for a majority of us because of distance, corporal plans, or other special deals and the like. For the love of all things good in this world, maybe you should read the other posts before giving us a suggestion that's already been shot down by others.


I said "call" the Apple Store. You don't even have to be in the same country to make a phone call. See how many they have in stock. What are you afraid of?


----------



## fjnmusic

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> Not necessarily true... Apple maybe be giving Rogers a limited supply of iPhones.
> 
> Truth is, we do not know who to blame but I would be less likely to blame Rogers. Rogers needs phones to make money, I am sure they are pressuring Apple for more phones.
> 
> Remember the Wii fiasco?


Actually, Rogers doesn't make nearly as much commission on iPhones as it does on its other brands. Apple stores sell no other brands of phones. From everything I've seen in magazines and TV ads, you wouldn't even know Rogers/Fido _carries_ the iPhone, what with its endless promotions of everything but. In fact, the only iPhone commercials I've seen are the ones produced by Apple (there's an App for that) with Rogers/Fido scotch-taped onto them at the end.

It's a little like going to a GM lot to buy a Honda Accord.


----------



## ThaSoulHacker

*Fairview Apple Store Experience*

Rogers screwed up my order. I placed mine on day 2 (the 20th) online. Called in yesterday after getting no email or 3GS at my door. Called Tracking and no order there, but a glitch on my account that makes it look like an order is there so it wouldn't let me upgrade normally - it would have to be done manually at a store...they wouldn't do it over the phone for some reason. So I said I was in Ajax for a funeral and could drop by an Apple Store and pick one up since they have stock.

Went to Fairview Mall and the Apple Store had some 32GB 3GS Black in stock. Because I was 3 hours out of town they said I'd have to wait an hour or two and they'd fit me in between scheduled appointments. They were amazing on how they all worked it out. Yorkdale has always given me a hard time when something doesn't go right, but these people (manager and two others) pulled some huge string to make me able to get the 3GS 32GB Black. The one lady had to yell at Rogers and be put on hold and eventually manually fill everything out and let Rogers bill me for the phone and let me walk out. I simply cannot believe the service.

They also got me into the Genius Bar for my 3G to have the screen replaced (major dust under the screen). However, I keep it in my pockets and at work I major sweat and my pockets get soaked. So the water sensors showed water damage. So they said it would cost $230 to fix instead of free. The dock one was fine, but the headphone one I guess wasn't. Stupid sensors.

So that was my experience at the Fairview Apple Store. I highly recommend the place and will be doing everything I can to recommend these employees to get raises or some sort of praise for their efforts. Hopefully others will find such great service and success in getting their 3GS (or any other Apple products/services) at this store location as well.


----------



## canexsu

I'm so glad to hear you had a great experience at the store. I'm scheduled for Tuesday afternoon at Sherway for them to do my upgrade. I finally gave up on waiting for Rogers, they still had me on back order. I think we all should have gone directly into an Apple store at the outset, those of us who live in reasonable proximity of a store, that would have taken all of us off of the backorder list, allowing others to move up more quickly. There are many regions of the country that don't have local Apple stores, and taking us of off the list would have helped these folks get their phones that much more quickly. 

Next time.....


----------



## WinstonSih

I just don't know if I choose to go to an Apple store, I'd have to cancel my iPhone order with Rogers, and book an appointment, and the earliest possible appointment is on Thursday and they could run out and I'd have to jump to the bottom of the iPhone backorder list already. I think it's best to just sit tight and wait for Rogers to send it to us. We ordered it on the 28th so hopefully it will come eventually!


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac

When I look at My Rogers profile; it still has my 8G iPhone listed.


----------



## ma1n.ev3nt

I ordered on the 26th. Backlisted like everyone else on Rogers.
However, I went to the apple store today. Just giving anyone who wants to go to the Apple Store a heads up: if you have already signed the new contract with Rogers (extension, new contract, etc), your gonna have to just sit tight and wait till Rogers ships it. The Apple store is not an option if you have already obtained a new contract. Sadly, it looks like I have to be waiting for a while.


----------



## virtuatony

In my rogers online profile as of today it says:
IPHN32BLKR
IPHN16WHTR
IPHN3GSR/F

the IPHN32BLKR was not there when I looked on Friday.


----------



## WinstonSih

virtuatony said:


> In my rogers online profile as of today it says:
> IPHN32BLKR
> IPHN16WHTR
> IPHN3GSR/F
> 
> the IPHN32BLKR was not there when I looked on Friday.


Did you order an iPhone 3G S 32GB Black and you currently own a 16GB White 3G? That's probably why. They've processed your order and it's off to the shipping dept.


----------



## MattOnDemand

GUYS!
I got my tracking number, and my iPhone 3GS is on the way! I should have it as early as TOMORROW!

Ordered: June 19 @ 8:00pm
Shipped: July 3

I recommend to anyone who now has a new iPhone listed on their Rogers profile to go call Track and Trace and get their tracking number!!!!!!


----------



## MomentsofSanity

virtuatony said:


> In my rogers online profile as of today it says:
> IPHN32BLKR
> IPHN16WHTR
> IPHN3GSR/F
> 
> the IPHN32BLKR was not there when I looked on Friday.


Maybe I am blind and not seeing it but where is that information found in the online profile on Rogers


----------



## MattOnDemand

MomentsofSanity said:


> Maybe I am blind and not seeing it but where is that information found in the online profile on Rogers


click on Manage my Wireless Services
it will be on this page.

Scroll down you'll see Compatible hardware.


----------



## mindy21

Did anyone order on/after Jun 24th? I'm still waiting, and i've been hearing that those who ordered on the 22nd and 23rd have received shipping numbers! Nothing is showing up on My rogers..


----------



## WinstonSih

mindy21 said:


> Did anyone order on/after Jun 24th? I'm still waiting, and i've been hearing that those who ordered on the 22nd and 23rd have received shipping numbers! Nothing is showing up on My rogers..


I ordered on the 28th. I'm certainly not expecting anything until closer to the end of the week, at the earliest. Sit tight, you'll get it closer to Wednesday! I'm sure of it!


----------



## virtuatony

I don't have my tracking number but I used track by reference and entered my 10 digit cell number at ups.ca and saw that my phone is in Winnipeg.

On the phone with the tracking dept. so I can get ups to hold my order tomorrow.


----------



## michaela

I decided to take advantage of the opportunity to get the $199 3GS upgrade through Rogers, and having checked various Rogers locations in Montreal only to find there was no stock, I placed an order by phone, and, like everyone else, was put on backorder indefinitely.

Last Friday, I read something in this thread about someone getting their upgrade at the Apple Store, and so I decided to try to cancel my backordered phone with Rogers, and re-initiate the process through the Apple Store on Ste-Catherine. A couple of notes for anyone who is thinking of doing the same thing:

Yes, you CAN cancel an order that you made by phone with Rogers, but you'll have to do it yourself. The Specialist who helped me at the Apple Store was on hold with Rogers for half an hour before they said that I would have to phone in personally to make the cancellation.

Once you've gotten through to Rogers, there's a 50/50 chance that the CSR will tell you that only Trace and Track can cancel your order. I waited an hour on the phone to speak to T&T, only to get hung up on because the agent apparently couldn't hear me. I called back regular customer service to see if they could do anything, and THAT agent said that he was able to cancel my order himself. So, a word to the wise - save yourself that one hour wait with Trace and Track, and just call back Customer Service until you find an agent who will do your cancellation for you.

After I cancelled with Rogers, I went back to the Apple Store, and they were able to complete my order. The ability to upgrade still wasn't showing in their system, but they just called Rogers, and got them to make the change in the computer on their end. I got my iPhone, and was on my merry way.

Yes, all of this sounds like a bit of a hassle. In total, I guess I was on the phone or in the Apple Store for around four hours, but I have my phone in-hand now, instead of having to wait who-knows-how-long for Rogers to ship the darned thing!

As a side note, the phone I got ended up being defective - there was a small area of the touchscreen that didn't work at all... I took the phone back the next morning, and showed it to the people who had helped me out the day before. I got to jump the line and was handed a new phone, with no hassle. One of the geniuses plugged my new s/n into the system, and insisted that I try everything to make sure it worked. I was in and out in less than 15 mins. Would have dealt with Apple from the very beginning if I'd known it was possible.


----------



## mindy21

WinstonSih said:


> I ordered on the 28th. I'm certainly not expecting anything until closer to the end of the week, at the earliest. Sit tight, you'll get it closer to Wednesday! I'm sure of it!


thanks


----------



## keebler27

virtuatony said:


> I don't have my tracking number but I used track by reference and entered my 10 digit cell number at ups.ca and saw that my phone is in Winnipeg.
> 
> On the phone with the tracking dept. so I can get ups to hold my order tomorrow.


thanks for the idea.

mine didn't show up, but I ordered on the 22nd (in the morning) so I'm ASSUMING it will ship Monday or Tuesday at the latest.

here's the link for those interesting in trying to get a tracking number:
(middle left of page)

UPS: Tracking Information


----------



## designguy

keebler27 said:


> thanks for the idea.
> 
> mine didn't show up, but I ordered on the 22nd (in the morning) so I'm ASSUMING it will ship Monday or Tuesday at the latest.
> 
> here's the link for those interesting in trying to get a tracking number:
> (middle left of page)
> 
> UPS: Tracking Information


I finally got my UPS delivery notice on Friday, so hopefully I'll be able to pick it up tomorrow since I rearranged it to have it done that way. Fido kept their promise at first stating before July 7 but then changed to July 10.


----------



## JamesX

I called today for my tracking number and she said still on backorder (I ordered mine on june 23rd). 

She did say that they will send a email when my phone is shipped, I said "great, will that have a tracking number as well" and she said "I don't know"


----------



## Rob45

*Still waiting*

Ran into this Forum and I thought I would share what I know
Ordered my Upgrade 32 gig phone (black) on the morning of the 20th
I called this morning and they finally gave me a tracking number.
When I checked the status on the UPS site, it says that all they have received is the Billing information.
I guess the phone will be shipped out later today.
I never got an email from Rogers with this tracking number (nor do I expect one)
Hopefully not much longer


----------



## kevinl

*iPhone shipment.*

I ordered mine on the 23rd and no word as of yet.

If people do get their tracking information and actual phones. Would you mind posting the date and method you used to order it in the first place?

For me its ordered 23 Jun, no shipping info and no phone as of yet.

I'd like to get a feel for where they are in the backorder dates and that would help.


----------



## IndigenousWaffle

> I said "call" the Apple Store. You don't even have to be in the same country to make a phone call. See how many they have in stock. What are you afraid of?


Speaking hypothetically, if there was an Apple Store in another _country_ to see if they had the 3G S for stock inventory, it'd be about as smart as calling a Future Shop in another country to see if they have a movie you really want in stock. I know most of us are mad about Rogers' incompetent service, but honestly I'm not sure most of us are willing to pay the price of a two-way airplane ticket just to pick up a PHONE. Doesn't make much sense to me. Instead we'll just stay comfortably in our homes and bitch about it instead. =]


----------



## IndigenousWaffle

Okay, just got off the phone with Rogers yet again, and the rep said that they're getting a huge order of iPhones in by Thursday and they're filling orders based on a priority list (have no idea what that "priority" list is going by). So hopefully if the orders as big as they say and they're not lying through their teeth again, some of us should have them by Wednesday of next week.


----------



## jordanp

*update*

I checked the ups page this morning and entered the upgrade phone number. It actually worked! It says the order was created on Friday, but as of today the status reads "received billing information". I am assuming it will be shipped out today. I ordered mine the morning of June 22nd - 16 gig black.


----------



## keebler27

jordanp said:


> I checked the ups page this morning and entered the upgrade phone number. It actually worked! It says the order was created on Friday, but as of today the status reads "received billing information". I am assuming it will be shipped out today. I ordered mine the morning of June 22nd - 16 gig black.


i ordered mine b/n 9:30 and 10 AM that morning so I hope I hear soon - that's 2 weeks ago today. Nothing on the UPS page for me yet and nothing new on the 'manage my wireless services' page from Rogers - doh!


----------



## IndigenousWaffle

I wish you all the best luck with this issue and hope that you do get your iPhones soon. If not, go bitch at Rogers for a few hours XD or something of the like.


----------



## WinstonSih

Anyone have luck with receiving any 32GBs?


----------



## MattOnDemand

WinstonSih said:


> Anyone have luck with receiving any 32GBs?


UPS just dropped mine off that I ordered through Rogers over the phone!
32GB Black! Restoring from back-up right now!


----------



## MomentsofSanity

MattOnDemand said:


> UPS just dropped mine off that I ordered through Rogers over the phone!
> 32GB Black! Restoring from back-up right now!



And the obvious next question... what was the order date?


----------



## WinstonSih

MomentsofSanity said:


> And the obvious next question... what was the order date?


I looked a few pages back and he ordered it on launch day.


----------



## MomentsofSanity

WinstonSih said:


> I looked a few pages back and he ordered it on launch day.


So many posts in the thread I'd lost track of who ordered when! I should reread things a few times!


----------



## mindy21

Has anyone considering calling Apple? Since rogers/fido isn't giving us any info, and seems to putting the blame on Apple. I tried calling them but I dont think I called the right number.


----------



## mindy21

mindy21 said:


> Has anyone considering calling Apple? Since rogers/fido isn't giving us any info, and seems to putting the blame on Apple. I tried calling them but I dont think I called the right number.


I got a hold of someone from apple, the apple rep was rude.. but he did say that apple has been sending shipments to rogers.. I hope this was somewhat helpful!


----------



## IndigenousWaffle

Okay, I totally gave up on Rogers and hopped out to the nearest Apple store, where they do indeed have iPhones - however the Rogers rep told me otherwise - and now I have my shiny new iPhone. I feel bad for people who can't make it out there for whatever reason, and wish you all the best luck with getting it as soon as possible.


----------



## keebler27

i ordered on the 22nd in the a.m. and still haven't heard anything about the phone being shipped.
nada on the ups.ca site, nada on the rogers site, but I did call and it's still in the system as a backorder so I guess that's a good thing.

i just really hope I get an email with the tracking info while I'm gone so I can call UPS to hold it somewhere (or to re-route it), which would be sweet


----------



## mindy21

I ordered on the 24th, late afternoon... my phone did not arrive today  
No info on the shipment either.


----------



## milhaus

mindy21 said:


> Has anyone considering calling Apple? Since rogers/fido isn't giving us any info, and seems to putting the blame on Apple. I tried calling them but I dont think I called the right number.


Why would you call Apple? They're not going to be able to trace a sale made by Rogers, and individual sales reps are not going to know when and what specific shipments are going to Rogers. Just chill out and wait a bit.


----------



## fjnmusic

IndigenousWaffle said:


> Okay, I totally gave up on Rogers and hopped out to the nearest Apple store, where they do indeed have iPhones - however the Rogers rep told me otherwise - and now I have my shiny new iPhone. I feel bad for people who can't make it out there for whatever reason, and wish you all the best luck with getting it as soon as possible.


That's all I'm saying. :clap:


----------



## Vancouver88

*3GS new activation*

has anyone recieved their iphone and had a new activation? I placed my order on the 19th and it was a new activation and still nothing.


----------



## slowrvr

I've been following this thread with interest as I've been waiting for the last week. This morning I got a phone call from one of the Rogers stores where I had put my name on a waiting list to let me know they had one in, but when I asked if they could cancel my pending order from Rogers, or if I had to call myself, he said it would take too long for Rogers to delete it from my account (24 to 48 hours!!!) and he could not hold the phone and had to call the next name on the list! "I'm sure your phone will arrive soon. Good luck."

Argh! I'm on a list at another Rogers store too, so if they call I'm going to play dumb and not say anything. Then call Rogers myself befor I go in.


----------



## Rob45

*Finally*

My Phone is on the UPS truck and will be delivered today
I ordered my upgrade on the morning on the 20th
I never got an email from Rogers giving me the tracking number.
This morning I got an email from them just giving some tech info on my new phone


----------



## jeb101

I have placed my order on the phone on the 29th. Unfortunate for me... I spoke with rogers this morning (track and trace) and the agent is telling me they are still filling orders from the 21st and 22nd.. It seems that I will have better luck getting it from a store than Rogers itself..

Does anybody know if the apple stores ship? The nearest one to me is over 10 hours away....

Cheers,
JEB


----------



## hiptopper

*Got my 3GS*

I ordered by phone from Rogers on June 24 a black 16gb HUP. Never got an email as promised but I did receive my phone yesterday so do t despair. They're coming.


----------



## jeb101

hiptopper said:


> I ordered by phone from Rogers on June 24 a black 16gb HUP. Never got an email as promised but I did receive my phone yesterday so do t despair. They're coming.



I ordered a 32GB Black on a HUP.

I have been trying with Futureshop in town here (since everyone else is Rogers and they dont know whats going on) and had one put asside, I get there and they tell me it's defective. I ask to see it and they said it's been shipped back, on the truck.

This was a Saturday afternoon at 3PM, and I showed up 10 Mins after they said they would save it.. I assume they sold it...

It happens.. Somebody got there before me.. Also why I don't buy anything from these guys unless absolutely necessary..

Will keep posted if I find anything out..

Cheers,
JEB


----------



## go_habs

Ordered mine on the 22nd called yesterday still useless said my order was still on backorder told them to cancel my order. Have an appt at an apple store today to get it there  Its getting ridiculous because i have a 90$ plan a month and haven't used data or anything in the past 2 weeks because of having no phone. So im not sitting around anymore decided to drive the trip to the apple store and get it there.


----------



## jordanp

*finally..*

Ordered black 16gb 3GS morning of June 22nd. Arrived today.


----------



## jordanp

jordanp said:


> Ordered black 16gb 3GS morning of June 22nd. Arrived today.


Btw, never received any email or any sort of notification of shipment from rogers. 9 out of 10 rogers employees are useless.


----------



## WinstonSih

jordanp said:


> Btw, never received any email or any sort of notification of shipment from rogers. 9 out of 10 rogers employees are useless.


BOY OH BOY ARE YOU RIGHT! But, I'd say more like 19 out of 20 (More like 9 1/2 out of 10) are useless!


----------



## lolyle

today i e-mailed keith from rogers pr about the situation. just got a call from someone with rogers. i was fed the same old bull****! no iphones, didn't get any, blah blah. FUNNY THAT PEOPLE IN THIS THREAD ARE GETTING THEIR IPHONES! 

i ****ing HATE rogers right now.


----------



## Symbiote

I am very frustrated with Rogers!!

I placed my order for an Iphone 3GS 16Gb on June 19th, after waiting over 1 hour in line over the phone, not to mention the whole hour I spent talking to the agent who placed my order. 

A week later, I called to inquire about the status of my Iphone, at which time I was told that unfortunately, the Iphone 3G S was sold-out nationwide, and that my order should be shipped when they get re-stocked. I would like to point out that this agent informed me that my order is showing as "processed" in her system.

The following tuesday (June 30th), I called Rogers again, to find out the status of my order. Can you guess what the agent told me??

"Sorry sir, I am not showing an order placed under your name/phone number. I am going to transfer you to our tracking and shipping department"

45 mins later... I speak to an agent there who also confirmed the same thing. At this point, I asked for this agent's supervisor. The supervisor also didnt find my order, but she was able to find that a 6GB Data plan was added to my wireless account on June 19th. This is the data plan Rogers was offering to everyone who bought the Iphone 3Gs on the first day, which gave the 6GB plan for the price of the 1GB. Once the supervisor saw this, she knew that a mistake was made, she appologized and transfered me over to Customer Relations. 

I pointed out to the customer relations rep, that the agent I spoke with the week following my order had lied to me, and told me my order was "processed". Lucky for me, this agent kept notes of the conversation, so the Customer Relations Rep was able to confirm what I said. After many apologies, the rep placed my order and assured me that i will be amongst the first people who receive the IPhone 3G S once it's in stock again, and that i would also receive a shipping confirmation via email.

I have neither received a confirmation, nor my IPhone. I will wait until the end of the week at which point, I will proceed to cancel my order and switch to Bell. I know Bell doesnt have the Iphone, but I am sure that they would not have treated their customers this badly, in a similar situation. After 10 years of being a loyal Rogers customer, this is how I am treated.

There, I got it off my chest. Thanks for reading.


----------



## jeb101

Symbiote said:


> I am very frustrated with Rogers!!
> the week at which point, I will proceed to cancel my order and switch to Bell.


I used to work for Bell, and trust me... It dont get much better on the other side. You get screwed with Rogers or Bell.. Who do you prefer?

Cheers,
JEB


----------



## fjnmusic

jeb101 said:


> I have placed my order on the phone on the 29th. Unfortunate for me... I spoke with rogers this morning (track and trace) and the agent is telling me they are still filling orders from the 21st and 22nd.. It seems that I will have better luck getting it from a store than Rogers itself..
> 
> Does anybody know if the apple stores ship? The nearest one to me is over 10 hours away....
> 
> Cheers,
> JEB


Can you just order it from Apple online?


----------



## keebler27

fjnmusic said:


> Can you just order it from Apple online?


he might be able to, but as far as I was told by Rogers, if it's the HUP, it can only be done through the customer centre and not in-store. not sure if that's bs or not, but if it's a new client, I say go for it.

still no phone or anything for me. nothing online or otherwise. i'll call them tomorrow.


----------



## KMPhotos

It's really sad Rogers and Fido never give you tracking numbers. My brother-in-law ordered the 32gb white 3GS from Fido on launch day -- 30 minutes after phone lines opened. Was told he'd have the phone - in Edmonton - in 3 to 5 days. He called after 5 days, and was told everything was fine and to wait a few more days. Finally last Friday he calls again and is told they don't have the order and aren't sure what happened. Fido told him to go buy the phone from the Apple Store -- he did so on Saturday with no troubles.


----------



## canexsu

Well, I just go home from an amazing experience at the Sherway Apple Store. Natasha was my Personal Shopper Rep and she was great. We had the upgrade done in about 15 minutes, and spent the remainder of hour just chatting Apple stuff. The part that took so long was waiting for Rogers to make the changes as their end while we held on the line. Natasha told me that I was very lucky that we got through so quickly, because with previous upgrades it was taking anywhere up to 2 hours.

I suspect it went much faster today because Rogers doesn't have any stock, so there couldn't possibly be that many people trying to authorize and/or upgrade via Rogers' C.S. 

Sherway has stock, I had to wait 4 days for my upgrade appointment but it was well worth it. Right now my new black 32GB 3GS is synching, then I get to play with it.


----------



## jeb101

So I went to a local store today, and got myself a 32GB Black iPhone!

As for people wondering on how to do this.. I informed myself a bit more, talked to a few friends who work at Rogers.

The HUP can be made anywhere as long as you are there in person to provide ID and all that fun stuff. 

If your order is still pending or your iPhone is on back order, all you need to do is call Rogers, cancel the HUP and get it in store.

Also, on a side note, my friend is telling me that the unofficial count for back orders is over 10,000 lot. Now I do not know how accurate this is, but she does work in the iPhone department, they are not allowed to give an ETA or any info, because information given = account credits if not delivered.

These are just rumors that Rogers a Rogers employee gave me, so I am not certain of accuracy.,

Calling all the stores daily, morning and post delivery time (I now know the delivery times of half the stores in town...) got me the phone in about 8 days. 


I Hope this helps on the hunt for the iPhone!

Cheers,
JEB


----------



## keebler27

jeb101 said:


> So I went to a local store today, and got myself a 32GB Black iPhone!
> 
> As for people wondering on how to do this.. I informed myself a bit more, talked to a few friends who work at Rogers.
> 
> The HUP can be made anywhere as long as you are there in person to provide ID and all that fun stuff.
> 
> If your order is still pending or your iPhone is on back order, all you need to do is call Rogers, cancel the HUP and get it in store.
> 
> Also, on a side note, my friend is telling me that the unofficial count for back orders is over 10,000 lot. Now I do not know how accurate this is, but she does work in the iPhone department, they are not allowed to give an ETA or any info, because information given = account credits if not delivered.
> 
> These are just rumors that Rogers a Rogers employee gave me, so I am not certain of accuracy.,
> 
> Calling all the stores daily, morning and post delivery time (I now know the delivery times of half the stores in town...) got me the phone in about 8 days.
> 
> 
> I Hope this helps on the hunt for the iPhone!
> 
> Cheers,
> JEB


thanks Jeb. I was wondering about doing the HUP in person. I local dealer said they could, but rogers said they couldn't so I stuck with that, hoping I'd get it before my vacation hits. Unfortunately not. 

I will call the local dealer tomorrow, but i'm sure they are out of them by now. I'll be lucky if they do and if they can do it, but i highly doubt it 

doh!


----------



## jeb101

keebler27 said:


> thanks Jeb. I was wondering about doing the HUP in person. I local dealer said they could, but rogers said they couldn't so I stuck with that, hoping I'd get it before my vacation hits. Unfortunately not.
> 
> I will call the local dealer tomorrow, but i'm sure they are out of them by now. I'll be lucky if they do and if they can do it, but i highly doubt it
> 
> doh!


I forgot to mention, I found that private dealers are the ones who get the shipments, all the Rogers Plus stores or 1st party Rogers stores have not gotten a shipment since launch.


----------



## Vancouver88

jordanp said:


> Ordered black 16gb 3GS morning of June 22nd. Arrived today.


was it a new activation or an upgrade?


----------



## elvtnedge

I ordered my phone from rogers yesterday as I had been dealing with a CSR and I wanted her to make the commission as she was great with me. I had talked to her twice and then finally ordered the phone as I was changing over from another company. I would love to goto an apple store and get my phone sooner than later however her making her commission is more important since the apple store would have to cancel the order on their end and she would lose out.


----------



## fjnmusic

Wow. She must really be something special for you to sacrifice your own convenience just so she can get the commission. Will you still feel the same way in a month from now if your back order still has not been filled?


----------



## ac46

I ordered mine from Rogers on June 23. Still nothing. If I were to drive to an Apple store (two hours away), assuming they have some 3GS iPhones, can they cancel my Rogers order on the spot?


----------



## keebler27

fjnmusic said:


> Wow. She must really be something special for you to sacrifice your own convenience just so she can get the commission. Will you still feel the same way in a month from now if your back order still has not been filled?


on one hand fjn, i agree with you, but it's not her fault there is such a backorder and I respect elvnetdge for taking that approach b/c in today's world, few too many ppl actually respect the commission world.

i didn't realize those folks get commission. i still might try to get it locally considering i'm gone and given the amount of folks here who haven't received emails with tracking numbers, i'm worried about what will happen to my shipment.

doh!


----------



## go_habs

Ive given up on rogers and booked an appt at yorkdale to an iphone today and got en email saying they do not have 32gb in stock. Im to the point of canceling my iphone plan because this is rediclious


----------



## lolyle

if i don't have an idea of when my phone is coming by FRIDAY, i'm going to future shop on saturday. screw rogers.


----------



## jeb101

go_habs said:


> Ive given up on rogers and booked an appt at yorkdale to an iphone today and got en email saying they do not have 32gb in stock. Im to the point of canceling my iphone plan because this is rediclious


Give it a week or so, just keep trying.

It took em persistant calling of all the stores in town for over a week until I finally found a 32GB one last night.

If you have an apple store near you and they are out of iPhone, don't worry they will restock before you know it.. Rogers on the other hand, is WAY WAY behind on it's orders.

Cheers,
JEB


----------



## elvtnedge

lolyle said:


> if i don't have an idea of when my phone is coming by FRIDAY, i'm going to future shop on saturday. screw rogers.


I didn't know you could get the phones at FS or BB for that matter.. I have a $60 gift card at BB..


----------



## elvtnedge

keebler27 said:


> on one hand fjn, i agree with you, but it's not her fault there is such a backorder and I respect elvnetdge for taking that approach b/c in today's world, few too many ppl actually respect the commission world.
> 
> i didn't realize those folks get commission. i still might try to get it locally considering i'm gone and given the amount of folks here who haven't received emails with tracking numbers, i'm worried about what will happen to my shipment.
> 
> doh!


Im a very happy Telus customer and the only reason why I decided to switch was because my ipod touch was stolen last week. When I looked at the cost of a new ipod touch vs iphone, the iphone was cheaper. Given the fact my telus plan is up in just over a year I would need a new phone anyways which would probably cost $150 atleast.. hence the reason for my decision. I was told 7-10 days on monday night so we'll see. If I have to wait then I have no choice.


----------



## fjnmusic

ac46 said:


> I ordered mine from Rogers on June 23. Still nothing. If I were to drive to an Apple store (two hours away), assuming they have some 3GS iPhones, can they cancel my Rogers order on the spot?


If you have placed an order with Rogers but they haven't given you anything yet, how on earth do you owe them anything? They haven't fulfilled their end of the contract yet, so you're free to walk away. You may have even changed your mind about getting a smartphone from them at all (which shouldn't surprise them quite frankly). That's the capitalist system, my friend. You snooze, you lose.


----------



## fjnmusic

keebler27 said:


> on one hand fjn, i agree with you, but it's not her fault there is such a backorder and I respect elvnetdge for taking that approach b/c in today's world, few too many ppl actually respect the commission world.
> 
> i didn't realize those folks get commission. i still might try to get it locally considering i'm gone and given the amount of folks here who haven't received emails with tracking numbers, i'm worried about what will happen to my shipment.
> 
> doh!


Yes, but commission for what? She hasn't given him anything more than the next salesperson has, apart from some warm feelings. Now if she could get him an actual iPhone……then we're talking. I'd save the commission for the first salesperson to actually deliver the goods, which in my case was the Apple Store a week and a half ago (Edmonton). Oh, and they still have a bunch of 16GB's in stock.


----------



## fjnmusic

go_habs said:


> Ive given up on rogers and booked an appt at yorkdale to an iphone today and got en email saying they do not have 32gb in stock. Im to the point of canceling my iphone plan because this is rediclious


If the Apple Store runs out, who do you think is likely to get the next shipment? The Apple Store or Rogers Wireless outlets? This ain't kindergarten. It's not about taking turns. Apple's loyalty is to their customers, not Rogers.


----------



## fjnmusic

elvtnedge said:


> I didn't know you could get the phones at FS or BB for that matter.. I have a $60 gift card at BB..


You can't.


----------



## MomentsofSanity

fjnmusic said:


> You can't.


You can.

Future Shop: Cellular Phones: Fido: Fido Apple iPhone 3GS 16GB Cellular Phone - Black - 3 Year Agreement

Best Buy Mobile: Cell Phones: Fido iPhone 16GB 3GS Cell Phone - Black - 3 Year Agreement | Best Buy Canada Web Store


----------



## ac46

I called a few Rogers this afternoon. One just received some 32 gig black iPhones. I was about to rush there when I got a call from another Rogers that took my name. They just received some too. I got over there and the sales clerk couldn't sell me the phone because he couldn't access my file in the system because I had already ordered an iPhone from Rogers. I called them right away and I was told they're on back order still. I asked him to cancel my order and then I was able to buy it at the store. 
They all seem to be receiving quite a few today. 
I finally got it.


----------



## slowrvr

I was in Costco today and found out the Wireless Etc booth had just received an order. Got him to cancel my order wiht Rogers and had the phone within 20 minutes.


----------



## joakville

I called rogers on the 19th rather than going to the store because they could waive the $35 activation fee over the phone once it got shipped to me. yay....

Well its now july 8th and still no phone. Called rogers yesterday, (have called many times) and all CSRs can see my order and then they send me to track and trace and they USUALLY say it'll ship when they get more but this time they said "Your order is in a process of confirmation. Because it is a new account and such an expensive phone we need to verify that the order is real."

What? I've been calling you almost every other day for weeks, you haven't confirmed I am me yet? And why is this the first time I'm hearing about it? She said I would receive an email with instructions in a few days. doubleyew tea eff

Here is my question: Is this real? Does this 3 week confirmation period happen to most new rogers customers? Or is my order screwed....


----------



## fjnmusic

MomentsofSanity said:


> You can.
> 
> Future Shop: Cellular Phones: Fido: Fido Apple iPhone 3GS 16GB Cellular Phone - Black - 3 Year Agreement
> 
> Best Buy Mobile: Cell Phones: Fido iPhone 16GB 3GS Cell Phone - Black - 3 Year Agreement | Best Buy Canada Web Store


Well slap my @ss and call me Charlie! I stand corrected.


----------



## fjnmusic

joakville said:


> I called rogers on the 19th rather than going to the store because they could waive the $35 activation fee over the phone once it got shipped to me. yay....
> 
> Well its now july 8th and still no phone. Called rogers yesterday, (have called many times) and all CSRs can see my order and then they send me to track and trace and they USUALLY say it'll ship when they get more but this time they said "Your order is in a process of confirmation. Because it is a new account and such an expensive phone we need to verify that the order is real."
> 
> What? I've been calling you almost every other day for weeks, you haven't confirmed I am me yet? And why is this the first time I'm hearing about it? She said I would receive an email with instructions in a few days. doubleyew tea eff
> 
> Here is my question: Is this real? Does this 3 week confirmation period happen to most new rogers customers? Or is my order screwed....


It's not that you're not you. It's just that you may not be real.


----------



## imobile

*Might one ask*



slowrvr said:


> I was in Costco today and found out the Wireless Etc booth had just received an order. Got him to cancel my order wiht Rogers and had the phone within 20 minutes.


which Costco?


----------



## ac46

I called a few Rogers again yesterday here in Ottawa and found two that had just received some iPhone 3GS 32 gig in black. Just what I wanted. From the store, I called Rogers to cancel my order as it was still on back order. The store employee had to also call a different number to reset my eligibility or the system was telling him I couldn't get the iPhone. They all seem to be getting lots this week. Costco got some yesterday but not 32 gig. At Costco, you can pay an extra $50 and get an additional 2 year warranty but I will probably be changing it again in a year for the new iPhone again. It's an addiction.


----------



## Rounder

ac46 said:


> I called a few Rogers again yesterday here in Ottawa and found two that had just received some iPhone 3GS 32 gig in black. Just what I wanted. From the store, I called Rogers to cancel my order as it was still on back order. The store employee had to also call a different number to reset my eligibility or the system was telling him I couldn't get the iPhone. They all seem to be getting lots this week. Costco got some yesterday but not 32 gig. At Costco, you can pay an extra $50 and get an additional 2 year warranty but I will probably be changing it again in a year for the new iPhone again. It's an addiction.


Which stores in Ottawa have received them? Any downtown?


----------



## slowrvr

imobile said:


> which Costco?


Dartmouth Crossing in Dartmouth, Nova Scotia.


----------



## keebler27

ac46 said:


> I called a few Rogers again yesterday here in Ottawa and found two that had just received some iPhone 3GS 32 gig in black. Just what I wanted. From the store, I called Rogers to cancel my order as it was still on back order. The store employee had to also call a different number to reset my eligibility or the system was telling him I couldn't get the iPhone. They all seem to be getting lots this week. Costco got some yesterday but not 32 gig. At Costco, you can pay an extra $50 and get an additional 2 year warranty but I will probably be changing it again in a year for the new iPhone again. It's an addiction.


so you went into a store, you got the new iphone and you were able to still get the hardware upgrade cost by having that store call Rogers?

PLEASE let me know which store(s) and if that's right b/c my iphone isn't here yet and my vacation starts tomorrow.


----------



## ac46

I got mine at the Rogers on Ogilvie Rd. I had left my name there and he called me as I was going to the Rogers on Selkirk (Montreal Rd and Old River Rd). They just got some too.

When the employee punched in my phone number in the computer, he wasn't able to do anything as it showed that I had already ordered an iPhone from Rogers. He said it should be on it's way. But I immediately called Rogers and told them that I was at a store with a 3GS in my hand. I was able to cancel the order. The store employee got back on the computer and it now showed that I wasn't eligible for the upgrade. He had to call back to get my illegibility reset then it was fine. I got the 32 gig for $299. 

Good luck.


----------



## Rounder

Does anyone know if I walk in to an Apple Store if I can grab one without an appointment? I'm heading into Toronto this weekend and they don't have any availability for Saturday for an appointment. I leave for vacation next week and really want to get my 3GS before I do...


----------



## keebler27

ac46 said:


> I got mine at the Rogers on Ogilvie Rd. I had left my name there and he called me as I was going to the Rogers on Selkirk (Montreal Rd and Old River Rd). They just got some too.
> 
> When the employee punched in my phone number in the computer, he wasn't able to do anything as it showed that I had already ordered an iPhone from Rogers. He said it should be on it's way. But I immediately called Rogers and told them that I was at a store with a 3GS in my hand. I was able to cancel the order. The store employee got back on the computer and it now showed that I wasn't eligible for the upgrade. He had to call back to get my illegibility reset then it was fine. I got the 32 gig for $299.
> 
> Good luck.


just called the olgivie store and they have 2 32 GB white ones, but when I asked if he could do the HUP, this particular guy said 'nope' if I was not under the year. I explained this example and he said he hasn't been able to do it for about 7 customers. Maybe this guy is new, but that sucks. He also told me that if I have a backorder, it can take up to 2 weeks for it to be cancelled. 

He did say that Rogers apparently got a lg shipment yesterday and expects more backorders to be filled.

Not sure what to make of the accuracy, but i need to be packing so screw it for now


----------



## keebler27

just got off the phone with track and trace.

said they've been getting in iphones non-stop and fulfilling orders. he reviewed the backlog and noticed that most of the orders from the 21st went out the other day so he expects (but couldn't confirm 100%) that the orders from the 22nd (ie. mine  should be shipped out soon.

just an fyi to anyone wondering for those dates... he said shipping is usually fast - no longer than 4 days.


----------



## Rounder

keebler27 said:


> just got off the phone with track and trace.
> 
> said they've been getting in iphones non-stop and fulfilling orders. he reviewed the backlog and noticed that most of the orders from the 21st went out the other day so he expects (but couldn't confirm 100%) that the orders from the 22nd (ie. mine  should be shipped out soon.
> 
> just an fyi to anyone wondering for those dates... he said shipping is usually fast - no longer than 4 days.


So, I cancelled my order this morning via phone, and walked into the Bank Street Rogers Plus (Gilmour / Bank) and within 15 mins I had my 32GB White iPhone 

No more of this waiting crap! I finally have it to prepare for my vacation. Good luck everyone, Rogers Stores have them in stock! And you ARE eligible to upgrade no matter what they say. Got mine for $299 upgrading from the 3G.


----------



## keebler27

Rounder said:


> So, I cancelled my order this morning via phone, and walked into the Bank Street Rogers Plus (Gilmour / Bank) and within 15 mins I had my 32GB White iPhone
> 
> No more of this waiting crap! I finally have it to prepare for my vacation. Good luck everyone, Rogers Stores have them in stock! And you ARE eligible to upgrade no matter what they say. Got mine for $299 upgrading from the 3G.


DOH! good for you, but doh! for me.

If I had more time, I would go in, but too much on the plate. if the kids weren't home with me, I'd be there


----------



## JKC

Just got off the phone with tracking and the CSR swore up and down that they have not received a single iPhone since they ran out of stock on the 19th. He had no explanation for how people were receiving orders that were placed after the 19th. 

I think i'll go with the cancel by phone / walk into the store strategy; my only concern is that the phone reps have been telling me it's anywhere from 5 days to two weeks to actually cancel the order. That seems to be a lie concocted to deter customers from canceling orders so hopefully it works out in my favour.

Can anyone who has successfully canceled and then UG'd through a store confirm which rogers department they actually processed the cancellation with (tracking, sales, support etc)?


----------



## Rounder

JKC said:


> Just got off the phone with tracking and the CSR swore up and down that they have not received a single iPhone since they ran out of stock on the 19th. He had no explanation for how people were receiving orders that were placed after the 19th.
> 
> I think i'll go with the cancel by phone / walk into the store strategy; my only concern is that the phone reps have been telling me it's anywhere from 5 days to two weeks to actually cancel the order. That seems to be a lie concocted to deter customers from canceling orders so hopefully it works out in my favour.
> 
> Can anyone who has successfully canceled and then UG'd through a store confirm which rogers department they actually processed the cancellation with (tracking, sales, support etc)?



Mine cancellation was instant and was processed through the track and trace department.


----------



## newf

i ordered my 3GS on june 25th and still have not heard anything. when i called rogers this afternoon, the CSR told me that she had no idea how many were coming in, what shipments they were getting, and was not able to give me an estimate of shipping for my phone.

i wish they were better organized. i'm so annoyed.


----------



## JKC

Rounder said:


> Mine cancellation was instant and was processed through the track and trace department.


Thanks Rounder - much appreciated!


----------



## elvtnedge

I called a CSR and they put me to tracking dept. Although I had only ordered my phone on monday night I figure I'm waaaay down the chain. I asked when they were getting phones and the guy said they are out of them and have no ETA. I said "so it could even be a month" and he said "we just don't know" but wouldn't give a date as he just has no idea. He did say apple was out of them. I told him I know the apple stores have and some rogers stores and he knew nothing of it. He said what people don't know is you don't need to get the phone directly from rogers, and suggested maybe get the phone from the apple store or other..

We of course knew this already...


----------



## newf

elvtnedge said:


> I had only ordered my phone on monday night


how did you order on monday night - doesn't the website have them now listed as out of stock?


----------



## elvtnedge

I ordered it over the phone


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac

I'm sure the CSRs are fed up with everyone asking about their orders they are having a little fun and will say whatever they want to pi** people off such as "we never got any in since the original order so who knows how these people are getting them"... I stopped calling...


----------



## Rounder

I was seriously fed up with waiting and waiting and getting no ETA's after ordering it on June 22nd. I am however happy that I finally got mine. 

The only advice I can give, is call Rogers Stores... Apple Stores, you will find stock, Ottawa seems to have gotten a shipment and you'll notice that some Rogers Stores actually put flyers in the windows.


----------



## EndlessBliss

*Just looking for clarification*

Hi everyone, long-time lurker and first-time poster here.

I'm looking to buy an iPhone 3GS for under $400 (whether that's the 16GB or 32GB). The reason I say this is that when I was talking to a Fido CSR about ordering through them, I was told I'd have to pay double ($400 for 16GB) if I wanted to put it on a $15 voice plan only (without data). But of course, they're out of stock and not accepting orders.

This would be my second phone. I have a prepaid account with Fido already for a phone that I intend to keep (if that makes a difference at all).

I have a personal shopping session booked at the local Apple store. If I was to buy the 3GS on a 3-year agreement with only a $15/month voice plan, how much would the 16GB and the 32GB cost me?

Thanks. I've learned a lot from this excellent community.


----------



## MomentsofSanity

EndlessBliss said:


> Hi everyone, long-time lurker and first-time poster here.
> 
> I'm looking to buy an iPhone 3GS for under $400 (whether that's the 16GB or 32GB). The reason I say this is that when I was talking to a Fido CSR about ordering through them, I was told I'd have to pay double ($400 for 16GB) if I wanted to put it on a $15 voice plan only (without data). But of course, they're out of stock and not accepting orders.
> 
> This would be my second phone. I have a prepaid account with Fido already for a phone that I intend to keep (if that makes a difference at all).
> 
> I have a personal shopping session booked at the local Apple store. If I was to buy the 3GS on a 3-year agreement with only a $15/month voice plan, how much would the 16GB and the 32GB cost me?
> 
> Thanks. I've learned a lot from this excellent community.


The Apple store can answer this best for you but I see absolutely no reason why the price from them would be any different than what was quoted to you by Fido as it is still being set up with them. Someone can correct me if I am wrong but I would be surprised to see any different pricing.


----------



## dashyork

Has anyone in Rogers "priority sequence 2" received their 3G S so far?

I understand HUPs are "priority sequence 1" and those are what have been sent to date.


----------



## mindy21

dashyork said:


> Has anyone in Rogers "priority sequence 2" received their 3G S so far?
> 
> I understand HUPs are "priority sequence 1" and those are what have been sent to date.


Are u in priority sequence 2? what day did you order?
The last rep i spoke to told me i am in priority but he didnt specify.. I ordered on the 24th


----------



## Dan-jr

*ordered mine on June 28th*

Well as my title says, ordered mine on June 28th, but still no news

I call the tracking number and CR said that my order is not processed yet.

I'll have to wait again!


----------



## elvtnedge

Been calling around today to see if a rogers store might have and one might be getting a shipment but not sure.. that store is in pickering


----------



## MomentsofSanity

I called around here in London yesterday and found that the Rogers Plus location closest to my home had some in stock suddenly. Cancelled through Track and Trace and picked it up from them. Of course the rep couldn't find me eligible for upgrade so half an hour on the phone later he was able to confirm my HUP price and I was done.


----------



## leafsnation44

MomentsofSanity said:


> I called around here in London yesterday and found that the Rogers Plus location closest to my home had some in stock suddenly. Cancelled through Track and Trace and picked it up from them. Of course the rep couldn't find me eligible for upgrade so half an hour on the phone later he was able to confirm my HUP price and I was done.


Did you pay for the upgrade in store or was it added to your invoice? I ordered my phone on the 25th and was told that I would be recieving it within a week, only to find out that when i called Tuesday the 30th of June for my tracking number, they didn't have a one for me as they were sold out as of the 19th according to the rep i spoke to on the phone. I was pretty upset and told the CSR so and he put a note on my file to credit my account for 1 month of service as i did not have my phone and could not use the services. I still don't have my phone and was told yesterday they don't know when they are getting them. I am totally frustrated as i no longer have a phone to use as i gave my mother my old line and phone


----------



## dkcollins

*there is hope!*

Hi there,

I'm new to the forums and thought I'd post my recent experience in obtaining an iPhone 3GS.

I placed an order over the phone with Rogers back on June 25th. I was told that I would receive the phone in 3 to 5 business days. I called Track and Trace the following day to find only find out they were on backorder and that there was no ETA for when they'd receive more.

I called today and was told the same thing. I then called a couple of local retailers and they had the iPhone 3GS 32GB in stock (both received shipments on Wednesday). They said they could take care of me provided that I cancelled my order with Rogers. I called T&T and spoke with a girl named 'Patricia'. She was extremely helpful! She cancelled my order and confirmed that I could go this local retailer and upgrade on the spot. She even confirmed that my account could be upgraded at a retailer (I have a corporate account). She also told me that order cancellations are immediate and that I shouldn't have to wait the rumored 72 hours.

I went to my local retailer, got the upgraded price of $299 and got it all set up in a matter of 15 mins. I've now got the phone in hand!

If you are in desperate need for the phone, I'd call Track and Trace and cancel (if you know of a retailer who has current stock). Ask for Patricia if you need to and I can assure you you'll be taken care of. As much as I hear horror stories about Rogers and their customer service, she was awesome. I HIGHLY recommend this strategy!


----------



## Wiggy88

i just want my damn iphone


----------



## MomentsofSanity

leafsnation44 said:


> Did you pay for the upgrade in store or was it added to your invoice? I ordered my phone on the 25th and was told that I would be recieving it within a week, only to find out that when i called Tuesday the 30th of June for my tracking number, they didn't have a one for me as they were sold out as of the 19th according to the rep i spoke to on the phone. I was pretty upset and told the CSR so and he put a note on my file to credit my account for 1 month of service as i did not have my phone and could not use the services. I still don't have my phone and was told yesterday they don't know when they are getting them. I am totally frustrated as i no longer have a phone to use as i gave my mother my old line and phone


I think that might depend on your history. Accounts with a history of being delinquent or currently delinquent might be faced with paying up front but not sure. If the over the phone upgrade was going on your bill the in store should too, as mine is just being added to my next one.


----------



## fjnmusic

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> I'm sure the CSRs are fed up with everyone asking about their orders they are having a little fun and will say whatever they want to pi** people off such as "we never got any in since the original order so who knows how these people are getting them"... I stopped calling...


I'm certainly not hearing anything about backorders of BlackBerry Storms or other iPhone wanna-be's at Rogers outlets or anywhere else for that matter.


----------



## EndlessBliss

MomentsofSanity said:


> The Apple store can answer this best for you but I see absolutely no reason why the price from them would be any different than what was quoted to you by Fido as it is still being set up with them. Someone can correct me if I am wrong but I would be surprised to see any different pricing.


Thanks! I failed to mention that I tried phoning said Apple store. The person I spoke to seemed to say that I would pay full price for an iPhone with no data plan on an agreement confused. I mentioned the pricing given to me by the Fido CSR, but he insisted that I would pay either full price ($699/$799) or the normal price ($199/$299), but definitely not anything in-between. I tried calling again days later, but I kept getting connected to the same person.

I just wanted to have an idea going in, but it looks like I'll have to wait until Saturday to be sure. If anyone has bought from the Apple store without a data plan, I'd love to hear your experience.


----------



## lolyle

received a message from rogers a few hours ago.... and my iphone has been shipped! 
only took two weeks....


----------



## elvtnedge

I went to the Rogers plus store in Port Union and got mine... I only ordered it a few days ago anyways but for those waiting they do have a 32gig in black and 32 in white.. 1 each left

This phone is amazing!!!! now gotta find some cool apps..


----------



## Jaked.902

Lolyle - what day did you order on?


----------



## lolyle

also, i'd like to add that they did indeed give me a tracking number.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac

fjnmusic said:


> I'm certainly not hearing anything about backorders of BlackBerry Storms or other iPhone wanna-be's at Rogers outlets or anywhere else for that matter.


Huh?


----------



## lolyle

Jaked.902 said:


> Lolyle - what day did you order on?


June 25th.


----------



## Jaked.902

Ugh. Ordered mine on the 22nd, still nothing.


----------



## monteiro1

*just got iphone 3gs!!!*

order date: july 2, 2009 from the call centre

what i did after reading all the posts is go to a rogers store and see if they had stock. i went to the rogers store in Square One Shopping centre. when i asked if they had any, they said they had quite a few. But they could not process my order because i had one pending in the system

so i used their phone and called the customer service number. got transfered to the resolve dept and told them i ordered one on July 2, but the store had one available. so she cancelled my pending order and i was instantly able to get the phone at the store. they said they had quite a few phones.

i dealt with Taylor and was extremely courteous and helpful. he even gave me a quick walk through of the phone and activated the simm for me..

without reading this site i would not have know to go to the store. considering i ordered on July 2.. i was expecting weeks for a delivery.... now i can enjoy my new 3g s 16gb phone...

I recommend trying this out if you have not... it works


----------



## keebler27

lolyle said:


> received a message from rogers a few hours ago.... and my iphone has been shipped!
> only took two weeks....


what date did you order again Loyle?


----------



## lolyle

keebler27 said:


> what date did you order again Loyle?


25th!


----------



## fjnmusic

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> Huh?


Well, Scott, it's just an interesting observation on the state of affairs at Rogers and co. The reason I didn't get an iPhone last year was due to the lack of promotion of Apple products by Rogers and inconsistency in its customer service. Seems there were as many different iPhone plans as there were customers. This year, if a person bypasses Rogers except for the billing part and deals directly with the Apple Store, they get much better service.

I get the feeling Rogers is quite _anti-Apple_, to tell the truth, even though the iPhone made Rogers its most productive quarter ever last summer. This year they're just as uninformed, cavalier and disorganized as last year, but now there's an element of competition. They can promote the BlackBerry and other iPhone wanna-be's up the ying yang, but its the iPhone they're consistently sold out of. I'd think that should tell them something. Probably not, though. 

That's what I was trying to say.


----------



## mindy21

lolyle said:


> 25th!


Hi sorry, did you by any chance mention what you ordered? 
I ordered 16g white, on the 24th and I'm only on "priority"


----------



## keebler27

keebler27 said:


> what date did you order again Loyle?


sorry...posted right when someone else had asked - and was yours a HUP?
trying to figure out if they were doing new orders first b/c i ordered on the 22nd in the morning so that is just not cool 

good for you I mean, but not so cool for me.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac

fjnmusic said:


> I get the feeling Rogers is quite _anti-Apple_


Perhaps, nobody wants to be told how to run their company... but the BB was never subject to the hype and media that the iPhone received. The BB is designed for business use (primarily) and that is how it got big. The iPhone was targeted for consumer use so it's not a fair comparison to say the BB never sold out as it did. Apple supplies the phones and thus it is Apple who is at fault. On the other hand, they may feel they do not need to promote the product as it is quite heavily promoted.perhaps it is arrogance, perhaps smart as the marketing costs are minimized.

If you owned a company and 10,000 people bought your backordered product, are you going to call the vendor and say can you send me 15 for now? 

I have noticed by the posts you have posted to this thread that you are not fond of Rogers; I try to remain unbiased as I do not know what goes on behind closed doors. My suggestion is to grab your iPhone and think... this whole debacle is not being handled properly but who gives a rats a**! My iPhone is amazing!


----------



## dashyork

Yeah, I think they're doing the HUPs as priority 1 and new orders as priority 2 - which seems odd.

We did mine as a new order around June 28 or 30 and when we called today, they said hadn't been shipped - and they couldn't cancel it, all we can do is refuse it when it arrives if we don't want it. :-(

That was ordered on my partner's account though and now I've decided to do it on my own account, so when I go into the Apple store on Monday, presumably Rogers won't see the previous order.

What a nightmare though.


----------



## leafsnation44

*Update*

As mentioned previously I ordered my phone on the 25th of June. When i checked at 4:00 EST today with Track and Trace they told me i was backordered and that they were unsure when they would be getting more. since i am going to ottawa tomorrow and i think someone mentioned they got one there, i called every store in Ottawa only to find they were sold out. I called the Rogers Plus at the Galeries du Hull in QC and they said they were getting a shipment at 10 tomorrow and he put me on the list to get one. I decided to check one last time on the rogers wireless services site to see if i had compatible hardware for my iphone data plan (previously it said "no compatible hardware") and to my suprise this is what i saw
My Current Wireless Essentials

Essential Compatible Hardware(based on your Rogers network history)	

6PM Early Eve. Calling Option	All
iPhone Data Value Pack - term expires on 25/06/2012	IPHN16BLKR	

So I guess they do have a phone for me! I am going to call track and trace tomorrow for my tracking number as I have yet to recieve one (that is if they have shipped it yet) and to find out when i can expect it. So it took appx. 2 weeks to fill my order. ALSO mine was a HUP.


----------



## monteiro1

*just got my iphone*

just got my iphone 3GS 16gb.
order date: july 2, 2009

I had placed an order with the call centre on July 2 for the iphone. After reading numerous comments here, i knew my i phone would be at least 3 weeks out

I decided to go to the Rogers Store at the Square One Shopping Centre in Toronto. To my surprise they indicated they had a lot of supply. I attempted to do an upgrade, but they indicated there was one pending on their system and i would need to cancel it.

so i went to the courtesy phone and got transfered to the resolve dept. After about a 15min wait, they cancelled the pending order and i was instantly able to do the upgrade at the store.

Taylor the rep at the store was great. did everything for me, activated my simm and even gave me a tutorial on the iphone. Everything went great and i am now playing with my iphone.

highly encourage you to try the square one store. very professional

good luck


----------



## keebler27

leafsnation44 said:


> As mentioned previously I ordered my phone on the 25th of June. When i checked at 4:00 EST today with Track and Trace they told me i was backordered and that they were unsure when they would be getting more. since i am going to ottawa tomorrow and i think someone mentioned they got one there, i called every store in Ottawa only to find they were sold out. I called the Rogers Plus at the Galeries du Hull in QC and they said they were getting a shipment at 10 tomorrow and he put me on the list to get one. I decided to check one last time on the rogers wireless services site to see if i had compatible hardware for my iphone data plan (previously it said "no compatible hardware") and to my suprise this is what i saw
> My Current Wireless Essentials
> 
> Essential Compatible Hardware(based on your Rogers network history)
> 
> 6PM Early Eve. Calling Option	All
> iPhone Data Value Pack - term expires on 25/06/2012	IPHN16BLKR
> 
> 
> 
> So I guess they do have a phone for me! I am going to call track and trace tomorrow for my tracking number as I have yet to recieve one (that is if they have shipped it yet) and to find out when i can expect it. So it took appx. 2 weeks to fill my order. ALSO mine was a HUP.



Try ups.ca. Go to track shipment and then try track reference using you cell number


----------



## leafsnation44

keebler27 said:


> Try ups.ca. Go to track shipment and then try track reference using you cell number


I Checked UPS last night no information with referece to my number. Checked this morning, i got my tracking number. At this point billing info has been recieved. Anyone know if UPS delivers on weekends???


----------



## leafsnation44

jordanp said:


> I checked the ups page this morning and entered the upgrade phone number. It actually worked! It says the order was created on Friday, but as of today the status reads "received billing information". I am assuming it will be shipped out today. I ordered mine the morning of June 22nd - 16 gig black.


how long did it take for you to get your phone between the time you saw the billing info received message?


----------



## leafsnation44

keebler27 said:


> Try ups.ca. Go to track shipment and then try track reference using you cell number


Thanks! i got my tracking number!


----------



## JKC

Thanks for the advice from those who cancelled and walked into the Retail stores. I called around Ottawa and found several stores with various models in stock (ex college square, bank & gilmore, carling & maitland).

This time when I called track and trace (1-800-704-2474) I explained I was planning to do the HUG in-store and the CSR told me I'm all set - the order was canceled and the store should see my HUG eligibility. That's exactly how it went with only one hitch.

I walked in and the place was empty - but they refused to talk to me as the account was originally opened under my wife's name (we originally had separate providers - when i switched I joined my wife's account as she has some gov't perks). Of course after returning with my wife there was a considerable line. I mention this because this is a new policy and one I wasn't subject to when I upgraded to the 3g a little less than a year ago. The rep said it was happening a lot - I suggested that he might have mentioned it when I called  The reason he cited was they were getting a lot of fraudulent cases (people paying the UG cost for a phone on your account - getting your discount - then turning a profit on ebay).

Glad I cancelled and went to the store; best of luck to those who are still waiting.


----------



## lolyle

i checked my tracking number this morning and it says it's somewhere in my town!!! that's crazy, they shipped it last night at 8 in the night! 
ontario to rural nova scotia? go ups.


----------



## Symbiote

monteiro1 said:


> just got my iphone 3GS 16gb.
> 
> I decided to go to the Rogers Store at the Square One Shopping Centre in Toronto.
> 
> Taylor the rep at the store was great. did everything for me, activated my simm and even gave me a tutorial on the iphone. Everything went great and i am now playing with my iphone.
> 
> highly encourage you to try the square one store. very professional
> 
> good luck


Hey Monteiro, which store did you go to in Square One? I live around that area, I think I'll go check it out today. Please let me know!! Thanks


----------



## ma1n.ev3nt

JUST GOT MINE!!
I ordered June 26 at around 3pm. 
I called yesterday said it was backordered with no ETA.
Promised email and tracking... got none.
So took two weeks. Goodluck to everyone else.


----------



## monteiro1

Symbiote said:


> Hey Monteiro, which store did you go to in Square One? I live around that area, I think I'll go check it out today. Please let me know!! Thanks



its near the barber shop beside walmart on the lower level


----------



## mindy21

ma1n.ev3nt said:


> JUST GOT MINE!!
> I ordered June 26 at around 3pm.
> I called yesterday said it was backordered with no ETA.
> Promised email and tracking... got none.
> So took two weeks. Goodluck to everyone else.


what did you order?


----------



## Symbiote

monteiro1 said:


> its near the barber shop beside walmart on the lower level


Alright thanks! I will take a look today.


----------



## newf

ma1n.ev3nt said:


> JUST GOT MINE!!
> I ordered June 26 at around 3pm.
> I called yesterday said it was backordered with no ETA.
> Promised email and tracking... got none.
> So took two weeks. Goodluck to everyone else.


wow, really? i ordered mine on the 25th early afternoon and HAVE NOT HEARD.
are you a new customer, or were you upgrading?

ugh, now i'm completely annoyed.

also - i checked my "potential" number on rogers.com this morning and it still tells me i do not have an active account, so i'm guessing it's not "registered or processed".. ? i tried putting in the number i had chosen for the "tracking" on ups and no luck. nothing came back.

i hope i get my phone quite soon. i am vacationing internationally as of next friday.

i guess i'll keep waiting. the rogers stores here in my city are still all sold out. go figure.


----------



## mindy21

newf said:


> wow, really? i ordered mine on the 25th early afternoon and HAVE NOT HEARD.
> are you a new customer, or were you upgrading?
> 
> ugh, now i'm completely annoyed.
> 
> also - i checked my "potential" number on rogers.com this morning and it still tells me i do not have an active account, so i'm guessing it's not "registered or processed".. ? i tried putting in the number i had chosen for the "tracking" on ups and no luck. nothing came back.
> 
> i hope i get my phone quite soon. i am vacationing internationally as of next friday.
> 
> i guess i'll keep waiting. the rogers stores here in my city are still all sold out. go figure.


i ordered on the 24th (HUP), and still no word. I too am frustrated bc I am going away next week too. Hang in there!


----------



## newf

mindy21 said:


> i ordered on the 24th (HUP), and still no word. I too am frustrated bc I am going away next week too. Hang in there!


yeah, gah! i'm just so annoyed that people who are ordering them AFTER are gettin there BEFORE. oh rogers.

i hope this isn't an indication of the customer service we'll all receive when we DO get our phones.


----------



## PBJ2009

I rodered (HUP) my 32GB white iphone with Rogers on June 22.
its almost 3 weeks, still nothing.

I called Track and trace and check UPS.ca, both return nothing.

Does anyone know any store has stock of iphone 3gs in Vancouver?

thx


----------



## lolyle

checked my tracking again.... "adverse weather conditions"? what?! it's sunny and 23 degrees!!!


----------



## newf

lolyle said:


> checked my tracking again.... "adverse weather conditions"? what?! it's sunny and 23 degrees!!!


hahah ooooh dear.
how RIDICULOUS.


----------



## newf

EXCELLENT!
my local futureshop store has some in stock and i am going to cancel my online order RIGHT NOW and go pick up my phone from futureshop!

3GS 32GB WHITE

i originally wanted black, but ah wellll. i just want the phone right now.


good luck to everyone else!


----------



## bblb

I ordered my Black 32GB 3GS on June 21st as an upgrade (under one year) and I checked UPS lastnight with my number as the reference and it says billing info received, so I guess my phone is on the way. Just when I was all set to cancel and go to a store to pick one up!

Anyway, anyone looking for iphones in the vancouver/lower mainland area, the Rogers Cellcom stores had a fresh delivery yesterday (I know for sure).


----------



## ma1n.ev3nt

newf said:


> wow, really? i ordered mine on the 25th early afternoon and HAVE NOT HEARD.
> are you a new customer, or were you upgrading?
> 
> ugh, now i'm completely annoyed.
> 
> also - i checked my "potential" number on rogers.com this morning and it still tells me i do not have an active account, so i'm guessing it's not "registered or processed".. ? i tried putting in the number i had chosen for the "tracking" on ups and no luck. nothing came back.
> 
> i hope i get my phone quite soon. i am vacationing internationally as of next friday.
> 
> i guess i'll keep waiting. the rogers stores here in my city are still all sold out. go figure.


sorry guys forgot to mention;
I ordered the Black Iphone 3GS 16gigs. 
My contract expired right around the release so I signed a new contract and upgraded to Iphone 3GS.
I was quite surprised to get it today actually. I ordered quite late (afternoon of the 26th). 
I will say again, I called just yesterday and they said it was backordered.
I tried entering my number at UPS, got nothing and received no email notification.
So anyone waiting you may be surprised.
Goodluck.


----------



## go_habs

ma1n.ev3nt said:


> sorry guys forgot to mention;
> I ordered the Black Iphone 3GS 16gigs.
> My contract expired right around the release so I signed a new contract and upgraded to Iphone 3GS.
> I was quite surprised to get it today actually. I ordered quite late (afternoon of the 26th).
> I will say again, I called just yesterday and they said it was backordered.
> I tried entering my number at UPS, got nothing and received no email notification.
> So anyone waiting you may be surprised.
> Goodluck.


Wow i ordered mine on the 22nd so you post just gave me some hope


----------



## fjnmusic

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> Perhaps, nobody wants to be told how to run their company... but the BB was never subject to the hype and media that the iPhone received. The BB is designed for business use (primarily) and that is how it got big. The iPhone was targeted for consumer use so it's not a fair comparison to say the BB never sold out as it did. Apple supplies the phones and thus it is Apple who is at fault. On the other hand, they may feel they do not need to promote the product as it is quite heavily promoted.perhaps it is arrogance, perhaps smart as the marketing costs are minimized.
> 
> If you owned a company and 10,000 people bought your backordered product, are you going to call the vendor and say can you send me 15 for now?
> 
> I have noticed by the posts you have posted to this thread that you are not fond of Rogers; I try to remain unbiased as I do not know what goes on behind closed doors. My suggestion is to grab your iPhone and think... this whole debacle is not being handled properly but who gives a rats a**! My iPhone is amazing!


Quite right again. My iPhone is amazing! And Rogers to me is a necessary evil, since they have the exclusive on the 3G signal. That can change, however, just as you no longer have to contend with purchasing an iPhone only at a Rogers or Fido outlet. I've had a cellphone with Rogers since 2002, and I have no issue with the coverage or calling area or even the customer service for the cellphone. But when I look at how much I've been paying (about $35 a month) for cell service vs. how little I actually got for that $35 (basic phone service), it makes the cost of owning an iPhone a no-brained. It can do so much! Fun stuff as well as business stuff. Obviously, Joe Public has figured this out--you'd think Rogers would too. There is no other product out there that even comes close. I'd just for once like to see a Rogers-produced commercial promoting this hot product that they carry; an acknowledement that they even sell iPhones. That's all I'm saying.


----------



## Symbiote

fjnmusic said:


> I'd just for once like to see a Rogers-produced commercial promoting this hot product that they carry; an acknowledement that they even sell iPhones. That's all I'm saying.


I think at this point, any further public awareness and Rogers will have a a lot more angry people to deal with asking about the status of their IPhones... Give it a few more weeks, and you may start seeing something. By then they should be all re-stocked and ready for the 2nd wave of Iphone customers.


----------



## Symbiote

.


----------



## lolyle

does anyone know if UPS delivers on saturdays? because they didn't come anywhere near my house today. ARGGGGGGGGG.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac

I myself am not overly surprised that Rogers does not promote the iPhone more. Why? I feel some marketing would be good, but that they don't need to go overboard. It sold out within days with minimal advertising. But curious why you feel you need to see it advertised? I don't see Rogers advertising their other phones. Why does the iPhone need to be advertised. Rogers needs to advertise service plans, that they do. Any plan can be used on any phone (except BB) so it would not make sense to focus your $ on 1 single phone. I watch many american channels and don't ever recall seeing AT&T advertise the iPhone; they advertise the service. Or Verizon or anyone else advertising their phones.

As we have seen time and time again, Rogers makes money from the services, not the phone so it doesn't make good financial sense to advertise a specific phone. Apple makes money from the sales, and thus they advertise it.

Bell on the other hand, advertised the BB as it is a competitor and they can dual on an even playing field.


----------



## adr

Hey all,

Ok so I followed this thread all of last week to see the iPhone 3GS status.... when they got shipments... when people ordered...etc... Just wanted to say... I ordered my 16G 3GS over the phone on June 27th and it got delivered to me on Friday July 10 which is technically within the 7-10 business days the rep promised me.

I didn't receive a tracking number and whenever I went to ups.ca and entered my telemohone number, I didn't get anything at all.

I don't know if that helps anyone but it might give hope to those who ordered on or after the 27th? 

Good Luck!


----------



## leafsnation44

*Update*

As previously mentioned I ordered my HUP 16GB Black on June 25th. It was recieved today at my house. So it took 12 business days. Hope everyone is starting get theirs too.


----------



## go_habs

I ordered mine on the 22nd still nothing


----------



## Garry

I ordered mine on the 27th. Still nothing. Am I mad? No.. well I would be if I didn't have an iPhone 3G to hold me over. But I can wait patiently.


----------



## KiriBean

I have to say this whole thread is very disheartening. I ordered a 16 gb black 3gs on the afternoon of June 19th... still no word on when I'll receive it.

-Kiri.


----------



## JayEyes

Ordered a 32GB Black on June 24th. Just got off the phone with track and trace. She said they have zero stock as of today and are waiting for shipments from Apple. She could provide no ETA. The CSR I spoke with before being transfered to track and trace said she'd seen orders from the 23rd of June just start being filled.


----------



## bblb

*Received!*

Ordered my 32GB iPhone 3GS Black upgrade on June 21st and received it yesterday. No email with tracking number, but was on UPS track by reference with my 10-digit phone number.

Also got a call from Rogers CSR on Friday July 10 to tell me they were sorry and would email me a tracking number as soon as they ship, lol!


----------



## leafsnation44

KiriBean said:


> I have to say this whole thread is very disheartening. I ordered a 16 gb black 3gs on the afternoon of June 19th... still no word on when I'll receive it.
> 
> -Kiri.


Are you upgrading your current hardware with Rogers to the iphone 3GS or are you a new customer. It seems that they are doing hardware upgrades first and then the new customers. anyone a new customer who ordered a iphone 3GS and received it?


----------



## KiriBean

leafsnation44 said:


> Are you upgrading your current hardware with Rogers to the iphone 3GS or are you a new customer. It seems that they are doing hardware upgrades first and then the new customers. anyone a new customer who ordered a iphone 3GS and received it?


This order is classified as a new customer. 

On a bright note my old contract with Rogers expires end of August (yes, I kept my old contract and set up an additional one to order the iPhone - I have reasons) so the wait is basically saving me money I would have been spending on the two phones.

I suppose my only concern is that while I ordered the phone and a plan (with the 6 gb data), they may not honour that by the time I actually activate it as the 6GB offer expires end of this month.

-Kiri.


----------



## KiriBean

leafsnation44 said:


> Are you upgrading your current hardware with Rogers to the iphone 3GS or are you a new customer. It seems that they are doing hardware upgrades first and then the new customers. anyone a new customer who ordered a iphone 3GS and received it?


This order is classified as a new customer. 

On a bright note my old contract with Rogers expires end of August (yes, I kept my old contract and set up an additional one to order the iPhone - I have reasons) so the wait is basically saving me money I would have been spending on the two phones.

I suppose my only concern is that while I ordered the phone and a plan (with the 6 gb data), they may not honour that by the time I actually activate it as the 6GB offer expires end of this month.

-Kiri.


----------



## jeffreyzerx

Ordered a 3gs on June 23rd, on a hardware upgrade. No phone in sight.


----------



## KiriBean

Well never mind... I found a shop in town that has stock.


----------



## talonracer

Ordered mine June 22, and still nothing.


----------



## fjnmusic

KiriBean said:


> I have to say this whole thread is very disheartening. I ordered a 16 gb black 3gs on the afternoon of June 19th... still no word on when I'll receive it.
> 
> -Kiri.


It's now almost four weeks later. Can you cancel the order and go to an Apple store instead? You don't owe Rogers a thing. Perhaps a bunch of lost customers (and commissions) would teach them to order an adequate amount of stock in the future. Or at least show some pride in _all_ of the products the carry. Not everyone wants a Palm or a BlackBerry.


----------



## fjnmusic

KiriBean said:


> Well never mind... I found a shop in town that has stock.


Good to hear it. This item is seriously awesome and much more fun in your hands than in transit.


----------



## Jaked.902

Ordered 2x 32G HUP (mine & my wife's) on June 22. I just got a call from a CSR saying they apologize, but there is an extended delay waiting for stock. She suggested I look for stock in a store locally, although she said she didn't know whether they would be able to give me the HUP.


----------



## doulogos

*Just talked to the tracking people...*

Like many of you I ordered an iPhone (HUP) last month (June 25th for me), and haven't heard hide nor hair from Rogers. I ordered the ah, Black 32GB, for what that's worth.

I spoke with a representative named Joan - nice gal with an English accent - and she said that while they are receiving shipments every day, and sending out iPhones every day, they are still backfilling orders from the 20th and 21st. Since my order was on the 25th, I guess that means my phone isn't going to ship any time this week.

She took my email (again) and promised that when the phone ships, they would send me an email with a tracking number, blah, blah. I have been hitting the ups.ca site almost hourly entering my 10 digit phone number in the "tracking by reference" page, just in case they shipped it without notifying me. 

I expect that since there are four flavors of 3Gs (B/W, 16GB/32GB), that when she said they were backfilling orders from the 20th and 21st today (July 15th, 11:30 a.m.) she meant back orders for the 32GB Black variety. All things being equal, I expect that the demand for each flavor varies, so there may well be people who ordered after I did, but who will receive their handset before me simple because the demand for their flavor (say, a 16GB White one) is not as heavy as it is for mine. I presume (hopefully) that this accounts (at least partially) for the date discrepencies I am seeing in this forum.

Anyway - she said that although they are getting more every day, she still couldn't hazard a guess as to when my phone would ship. No surprises there. I am in Winnipeg, just in case that tidbit helps anyone else. I will post again when I receive word that it has shipped, or when I receive it if they fail to notify me. My hope is that mine shows up today or tomorrow anyway. :lmao:


----------



## Chris-Ottawa

*iPhone 3GS inStock in Ottawa*

Hey,

If anyone is in Ottawa, I just picked up an iPhone 3GS 16GB Black from Billings Bridge Wireless wave.

They have "tonnes" of iPhone 3GS's in all sizes and colours. They had what looked to be about 40 or 50. 

They were able to cancel my hardware upgrade that I did over the phone and allow me to pick it up in store for the same cost.

Hurry!


----------



## JayEyes

Well, I've had enough myself. Three weeks with no end in sight is just crazy. I'm making the 90 minute drive to Toronto to the Sherway Apple Store Sunday. I've booked a personal shopper.

Does anyone know if the Apple Store can/will cancel the phone order when I go in Sunday or do I have to call Rogers in advance and cancel my order?


----------



## tankian04

*Got an email!!!!*

Guys, just wanted to let you know I just got an email with the tracking number. Although I wanted the white 16GB (didnt specify when I ordered) they shipped me the black but who cares, Im not gonna chaged it coz it will probably take three months.

I placed my order on the 20th of June around 8PM, new activation with a corporate plan.

All the best, thanka for the support and I think Im gonna call in sick till I get it.

I sound like a beauty queen giving a speech, and Im a guy. lol:clap:


----------



## Maleek

*Status Update*

hello everyone,

I ordered a 32 gb black new activation on June 19th at 3pm. I just received an email today saying that the phone was shipped with a tracking number. So hopefully in 3 to 5 I will get it. If UPS messes with my order...god help them! Good luck everyone!


----------



## dashyork

JayEyes said:


> Does anyone know if the Apple Store can/will cancel the phone order when I go in Sunday or do I have to call Rogers in advance and cancel my order?


You don't need to call Rogers in advance, and if you do, they may well tell you your order can't be cancelled at this point. Apple will try to cancel for you. But if they can't, you can go ahead anyway and just refuse the shipment when your original order arrives. Both Rogers and Apple told me that.

I did the same thing as you (at Eaton Centre Apple). I tried to cancel in advance and Rogers said they can't at this point, just refuse the shipment when it arrives. At the Apple store, my "personal shopper" at first said he would cancel the order, then tried and couldn't, and told me the same thing - refuse it when it arrives. He said he has cancelled many orders but sometimes can't - it seems to be random.

Of course I haven't yet tried refusing the original order (which hasn't arrived yet - I ordered toward the end of June) or sorting out the bill with Rogers, so who knows how much of a pain that may be.


----------



## KiriBean

JayEyes said:


> Does anyone know if the Apple Store can/will cancel the phone order when I go in Sunday or do I have to call Rogers in advance and cancel my order?


I had no trouble calling in and cancelling my order.  I just told them I had found one in store and was picking it up there. As long as it hasn't shipped it shouldn't be a big deal.

-Kiri.


----------



## joakville

Hey everyone - I got my confirmation email last night!
I am a *new* rogers customer and I ordered a BLACK 32GB 3GS on the June 19th just after 2PM that day.
I, like most of you, have been calling rogers every day for the past few weeks just to check on things and make sure everything is in order. I have confirmed many times that I have ordered a BLACK 32GB 3GS.

My confirmation email says that my WHITE iPHONE 32GB 3GS has been shipped. Shoot me in the face.
I know that it is only a colour.... but please understand how quickly I was excited when I read the email that said it was coming and how not excited I was when I read the rest of the email.

Rogers CS says that it may just be a mistake in the email... I'll find out in the next few hours.

Does any know - If this thing arrives and its white, can I take it to a rogers store with stock and swap it? or an apple store and swap it? Has anyone received an email saying white and recvd Black?

They also confirmed for me that orders from the call center and orders at the store are two completely seperate inventories and complelely separate systems. Both recieving different stock, so that is why the level of stock in the stores has not been affecting phone order shipment rates.


----------



## Jeff_U

*Mistakes in the Orders*

From what I've been reading, it seems like Rogers is making a lot of mistakes in their fulfillment process. I think you've every right to be upset if you receive a white unit when you specifically ordered a black. 

Rogers really needs to sharpen up. This is the third time they've launched this product. At this point they should know what to expect and have tightened down their logistics and fulfillment process. 

Backorders I can understand, if they don't receive enough units to meet demand there will be obvious delays. But White versus Black should not be an issue.

Funny how we've not yet heard of anyone ordering a 16 Gb unit and receiving a 32 Gb unit...


----------



## KiriBean

KiriBean said:


> I had no trouble calling in and cancelling my order. I just told them I had found one in store and was picking it up there. As long as it hasn't shipped it shouldn't be a big deal.
> 
> -Kiri.


I take that back. They told me they canceled no problem, but the UPS guy at my doorstep this morning with a package from Rogers begged to differ.

-Kiri.


----------



## fjnmusic

The only thing that will get through to these folks is losing your business. If you don't like how you're being treated, you can always shop somewhere else.


----------



## Jeff_U

fjnmusic said:


> The only thing that will get through to these folks is losing your business. If you don't like how you're being treated, you can always shop somewhere else.


Actually I can't shop somewhere else. I want an iPhone on a network in Canada. I also want the unit I specify. It's really not too much to ask.


----------



## fjnmusic

Jeff_U said:


> Actually I can't shop somewhere else. I want an iPhone on a network in Canada. I also want the unit I specify. It's really not too much to ask.


Apparently, it's too much to ask Rogers to deliver the iPhone you ordered. Some people have been waiting a month already. I bought one at an Apple Store almost three weeks ago and I'm using the same network in Canada you plan to use. It's really not that difficult.


----------



## fjnmusic

KiriBean said:


> I take that back. They told me they canceled no problem, but the UPS guy at my doorstep this morning with a package from Rogers begged to differ.
> 
> -Kiri.


There you go Kiri. And I'm glad you took the assertive approach and got your iPhone your way. The message to the other company would be, you snooze, you lose.


----------



## Jeff_U

Working overseas prevents me from walking into a B&M; Apple or Rogers. As a new subscriber, it was the 6Gb promotion that closed the deal for me. I won't be back in Canada until mid-August so I opted to order online.

I'm not worried about delays. I just hope they fulfill my order correctly.


----------



## KiriBean

fjnmusic said:


> There you go Kiri. And I'm glad you took the assertive approach and got your iPhone your way. The message to the other company would be, you snooze, you lose.


Rogers hasn't lost much - just the retail of the phone... say $200. They still get the contract, netting them over ten times that over the next three years.

And of course, now I have to send back the second iPhone and hope Rogers doesn't mess _that_ up.

-Kiri.


----------



## shampoo

Sorry if this isn't the correct place for this question but I see that Rogers and Fido are flat out of phones. They aren't even taking new orders.

Anyone know what the time frame is for another shipment ?

Do Apple Stores have stock ?

J


----------



## go_habs

Just went to the apple store for a third time to try and buy my iPhone, this time it was all ready to go until the person at rogers said you already have one ordered therefore you cannot buy one. So i said ok cancel it because they have them in stock here I was then told that i have to cancel 24-78 hours in advance before i can buy one at the apple store some bull**** excuse if you ask me. Calling rogers tomorrow and canceling my plan all together, I have a decent sony candy bar ive been using for the last 4 weeks of not having my iPhone looks like ill be going back to a regular voice plan and saving myself 300$ for the new unit+100$ monthly bill. Rogers has just lost all my respect and I thought id share my experience with people on this forum and all my family/friends will be hearing the same story. Rogers is so big that this obviously wont make any impact, not that i expect it to just maybe get some attention in people looking to move to rogers etc. Good luck to all who are still waiting on this company for there phone


----------



## iluvmacs

Im very close to you on that one, if it werent for my damned love of the iPhone. Rogers is really a terribly run company from a customer service perspective. Noone is aligned, you get a trillion different stories and they never follow through with their promises. Its pathetic.


----------



## shampoo

I had been with Rogers for years and after finally having enough with their customer support I left mid contract to Telus.

I must say, their CSR's are fantastic.. But of course Telus's phone selection is pathetic!

I was thinking of jumping to Rogers again to get an iPhone or an Android handset but after reading all these comments about Rogers, the memories came flooding back.

But do you know that last quarter, Rogers added more new subscribers then Bell and Telus combined ?


----------



## onefastbike

Hey all! 
First post here...

I have been following this thread for a little over a week now. 

I walked in to the Apple Store @ Sherway Gardens tonight and walked out with a new 16gb 3gS (White)..

now for the bad news...

I got their very last phone.

They think they will get more next week.

Now I just have to figure this thing out!


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac

Rogers called me this morning; my 32G Black iPhone will be shipped today and will arrive early next. An email with tracking number will be sent. I got mine through HUP one June 24.

There is hope!!!


----------



## HowEver

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> Rogers called me this morning; my 32G Black iPhone will be shipped today and will arrive early next. An email with tracking number will be sent. I got mine through HUP one June 24.
> 
> There is hope!!!


An actual phone call? From a phone company?

Now I've seen it all.

Seriously, enjoy your new phone. You'll have a blast.


----------



## doulogos

*Rogers called me this afternoon..*

I ordered a (HUP) 32GB Black 3Gs way back on June 25th. This afternoon they called me to say they didn't have anything for me yet, but thank you for my patience. I hope that doesn't mean I have another week to wait before they ship it out... I'm in Winnipeg.


----------



## keebler27

Well well well.

Not sure where to begin, but here goes:

My iphone shipped the other day - wuhoo! (ordered the morning of the 22nd)

Before I left for vacation last week, I called a few Rogers stores and one of them told me that I couldn't come in to do the HUP, despite a post from another user saying they had just done that at that same store.

So I put faith in the system and left it. oopsy! ok..so it wasn't 'faith' per say, but the fact I was leaving town 

I was at a cabin in Northern Ontario when I got a call from Rogers apologizing for the delay. I was told that if I could visit a Rogers store, I could do the HUP in-store, which I wasn't too happy about given what I detailed earlier about the store experience! grrrr! misinformation! of course the phone CSR rep was mystified as to why the person told me that, but I knew why - incompetence and/or a lazy in-store rep!

I asked if they were doing any discounts or extra minutes in lieu of the delay and she reminded me that they were allowing me to do the upgrade ahead of time. I didn't argue b/c I was at a cabin and didn't really want to be b*tching with anyone. I mean, c'mon, I was about to go fishing and I had just come back from jumping off a small island cliff into deep, clear water - man, that was FUN!!  lol

So the next day I get an email with the shipping info. I called Rogers to re-route it, but there needs to be a delivery attempt before they can re-route it. So I diligently called back only to be told it had been delivered. doh! and to my neighbours house - double DOH! Thankfully, I get along with this neighbour.

Back on the phone to UPS this time, but b/c of the massive iphone shipping delays, Rogers apparently gave the a-ok to UPS to deliver the packages to neighbours if the signee isn't home.

Sucks for me b/c i'm in Northern Ontario so my iphone was indeed signed for by one of my neighbours. The problem is that i won't be home until next weekend!!

Then I asked for it to be re-routed, meaning they'd have to pick it up from my neighbour.

Problem: apparently, despited being told by the 2 Rogers folks that they could re-route (as long as it was within Ontario) and 2 UPS reps, UPS won't re-route from the Ottawa area to Northern Ontario b/c my shipment had come from a different distribution centre. WTF? UPS said that Rogers only allots x amount for shipping which I understand I suppose. Now, I could call to b*tch due to the long delays, but really, what's the point? Knowing my luck with this new iphone, I'd have it re-routed and it wouldn't get here before I go 

I did chew out UPS and told him that both Rogers and UPS told me I could have it re-routed, but then I couldn't. Told him his floor advisor needed to ensure all employees know their stuff. I even provided the previous reps' names. Not sure if it matters, but it makes me feel better. If that's the policy then fine, but providing different information isn't proper - sets the wrong expectations.

I might call Rogers after, but i doubt they'd do anything. Like they said, I was able to upgrade beforehand.

Just thought you' might get a kick out of this saga  I know await my return home to play with this new gadget


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac

HowEver said:


> An actual phone call? From a phone company?
> 
> Now I've seen it all.
> 
> Seriously, enjoy your new phone. You'll have a blast.


I couldn't believe it!

They called me again... "Have you gotten your iPhone yet?"

"No, was called and they said it was on it's way...".

"Ok, perfect, thanks"....


----------



## MrBlonde

I went to my local rogers store on the 19th and I was told they were experiencing delays in the system and because i was doing a HUP they said it must be done over the phone. 

I went home and called rogers and placed my 3gs order and received the 6gb plan for $30 and 350 minutes and unlimited text, caller id and voicemail for an extra $25. The phone itself for the 32gb black for $499. They told me 3-5 days I should receive it in the mail. They assured me it was shipped and that I got one of the 'last ones'.

Monday: nothing
Tuesday; nothing
Wednesday: nothing
Thursday: nothing
Friday:nothing

I decide to call them on the fifth business day (26th) to see what exactly is going on. Turns out they cancelled my order. I was furious. I've been waiting patiently everyday in hope the UPS delivery man would show up with my anticipated phone and they cancel it without calling me and letting me know or even giving me a reason. I had to replace my order but this time the HUP was only $299. I made sure he listed everything in my order and on my new plan and confirm twice that the price for the HUP was only $299. He gave me a tracking number and said it was shipped and I'd be good to go and expect another 3-5 business day delivery.

Another week goes by and nothing. I call them on the third of July, once again I am livid. I am now told that my order was never shipped and they are on massive backorder and hopefully by next Friday (the 10th) it should be in. Fine, whatever. Another week should be no problem, I already saved $200 from the upgrade.

I get a call on the 8th from Rogers. I'm thinking, finally some good news. How wrong was I. They're calling to tell me it's going to be another week and I should get it by the 17th.

The 16th I get my wireless bill. It's over $100 being charged double for my plans because it was started on the 19th of June then restarted again on the 26th. I barely used my phone and only calls I made were business related and to rogers many times. I call them and ask them what the hell is going on. I don't even have my iphone and I'm being charged $60 in data on a $30 data plan. The CSR credited me for all the data but couldn't credit my minutes because I still made calls.

I get a nice wake up call today. A withheld number, thinking it can't be from Rogers probably some idiot, I ignore it. I get up hours later and check my voicemail. Lo and behold, it's from Rogers. Good news? Not on your life. Another week delay. I wish I picked up so I could give him a piece of my mind. They cancel my order with no reason and am now forced to wait over a month for this.

Ridiculous.


----------



## JayEyes

*Found One!*

Well, I've had enough waiting. A month is ridiculous to me. I called yesterday and track and trace still can't promise I'll get my 3G S in the next order.

I've found a white 32GB at the Sherway Apple store and I've got my appointment booked. Called Rogers and had my order cancelled through them successfully!

Hopefully someone who hasn't given up will move up one since I've cancelled.


----------



## fjnmusic

Always good when someone takes one for the team.  Kind of makes you wonder why someone would even bother going to a Rogers store in the first place, doesn't it? And why they would let themselves be bullied into thinking they can't cancel an order when no contract really exists without the goods in hand. Congrats on using your personal power!


----------



## JayEyes

*Can you hear me screaming???*

I cannot believe my luck!tptptptp

As I said in my post above I finally find a 32 GB 3G S. It was white, I wanted black but at this point I didn't care. So I drive to Toronto this morning from Niagara Falls for my personal shopping appointment to do the HUP. Much to my delight they now have a 32GB black phone! So my personal shopper starts the upgrade by calling Rogers.......and wait for it......the HUP system is DOWN! They tell the shopper to tell me to come back in two hours, which I do and.......the system is still downXX)

Anyway, I leave, back for Niagara with no phone The only partially good thing is my shopper spoke with the store manager and they'll complete the HUP in my absence and hold the phone until I can drive back up in a couple days. My shopper tried to get the manager to let me take the phone so I wouldn't have to come back but that was a no go...which I totally understand as with the system down they have no way of 100% confirming my elligibilty. Rogers website was down as well.

I can't believe it.


----------



## Jeff_U

Dude, that's HARSH!

I feel for you buddy. At least you know you've got one waiting for you.


----------



## jeffreyzerx

Has anyone been notified today?


----------



## onefastbike

jeffreyzerx said:


> Has anyone been notified today?


no...but I have been told today...


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac

IDIOTS! I just called track and trace; the guy told me that the note said that the customer was told of the backlog in phones and mine was not available. WTF! I was told it was being shipped! Now i am pi**ed and on the phone with Rogers now...


----------



## Wiggy88

i actually just called as well. they are saying, they have NO idea how long it will take. this is taking over a month, this is not right...


----------



## keebler27

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> IDIOTS! I just called track and trace; the guy told me that the note said that the customer was told of the backlog in phones and mine was not available. WTF! I was told it was being shipped! Now i am pi**ed and on the phone with Rogers now...


ouch! give 'em h*ll Trevor. that's brutal. maybe mine isn't sitting at my neighbours. i won't know until later this week. ugh.


----------



## fjnmusic

Two words: Apple, and Store. Honestly. If you are anywhere in the vicinity of one, save yourself the heartache. Rogers doesn't deserve any more business than you choose to give them.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac

fjnmusic said:


> Two words: Apple, and Store. Honestly. If you are anywhere in the vicinity of one, save yourself the heartache. Rogers doesn't deserve any more business than you choose to give them.


yes...we know 

I haven't had time to go, now we finally have one in Ottawa...

They record the conversations so the guy was going to email the manager to find out what happened...I'll be calling that tracking number everyday! I may be able to use this to get a credit if I wait..we'll see tomorrow.


----------



## sigg

Finally got some information - Rogers called me for a change!

I ordered a white 32gb 3gs on June 29th.

Was told by Rogers that they just fulfilled June 27 backorders last week and to expect my phone in hand by the end of the week or early next week.

I would've gone to an Apple store weeks ago if one existed nearby and not 9 hours away.

Hopefully I'll have the phone soon enough.


----------



## doulogos

*That's funny...*

I ordered mine on the twenty fifth. if they ship it next week I will be surprised. I am not expecting it any time soon.


----------



## jeffreyzerx

Had enough. Called Rogers and cancelled my phone. tptptptp


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac

On the phone cancelling my order...I am booked at The Apple Store at the Rideau Center for 3pm tomorrow...

The Concierge told me that they have plenty of stock...


----------



## buri

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> I haven't had time to go, now we finally have one in Ottawa...


We do?

We have an apple service center, but I'm pretty sure they do not sell iPhones...

If you're talking about the one being _built_ in Rideau, that's scheduled to open at the end of the year.

But if I'm completely wrong, I'd like to know where it is.


----------



## keebler27

RunTheWorldOnMac said:


> On the phone cancelling my order...I am booked at The Apple Store at the Rideau Center for 3pm tomorrow...
> 
> The Concierge told me that they have plenty of stock...


good for you Scott. glad to hear that store is now open for situations like this.
i may just have to visit it when I get back into town. 

btw, for some reason, I was calling you Trevor...sorry 'bout that.


----------



## JayEyes

*Got mine*

Yup, got mine last night at the Sherway Apple Store. Rogers isn't getting any stock but it looks like the Apple Stores are quite regularly.

I don't believe they've fulfilled June 27th orders last week. I ordered mine on the 24th of June and was told as recently as this past Friday they had none and had no idea when they'd have more. That's when I canceled and drove to TO.


----------



## buri

oh wow, I didn't realize that the apple store had opened!

I just canceled my order with Rogers and am going to the apple store within the hour.

All thanks to you!


----------



## MrBlonde

JayEyes said:


> Yup, got mine last night at the Sherway Apple Store. Rogers isn't getting any stock but it looks like the Apple Stores are quite regularly.
> 
> I don't believe they've fulfilled June 27th orders last week. I ordered mine on the 24th of June and was told as recently as this past Friday they had none and had no idea when they'd have more. That's when I canceled and drove to TO.


i got a call from a withheld number, turns out it was rogers and they left me a voicemail saying they have none in stock as well for me to wait longer and there is no ETA.


i ordered the 19th, it was shipped then they cancelled my order and i found that out the 26th when i called to wonder what was going on. made a reorder, got a shipping number. shipping number is still invalid and im being billed for data im not using and my iphone is still on backorder.

sigh


----------



## iluvmacs

Screw all of this waiting, I just booked my Apple store appointment for Sunday at 3, Eaton Centre. I wont believe it until I have brought it home, but I am hoping Sunday will be a good day


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac

keebler27 said:


> good for you Scott. glad to hear that store is now open for situations like this.
> i may just have to visit it when I get back into town.
> 
> btw, for some reason, I was calling you Trevor...sorry 'bout that.


No worries!


----------



## Dazman

Well my iphone bit the dust on the weekend and now I have to wait for a replacement!


----------



## Jeff_U

*Tracking number received*

Ordered 16G White on July 11 on New Activation from the Rogers website. Received tracking number today and notice of shipment.


----------



## RunTheWorldOnMac

Got my phone from Apple Store. I showed up and they were sold out of 16 gig black which is what I wanted. I was unimpressed because yesterday I was told they would not run out, that is why they made appointments. Even after telling the concierge other stores had run out, I was assured they would not and got the impression it would be put aside. WRONG! I was not happy as I would have loved to save a bit of money on the phone. Then I had to wait 45 minutes for my appointment to start as the girl ahead of me was buying 4 phones.

Now, happily have my 32 gig black 3G S.


----------



## Wiggy88

Jeff_U said:


> Ordered 16G White on July 11 on New Activation from the Rogers website. Received tracking number today and notice of shipment.


bs


----------



## Snyp1

Hmm, how come we gotta make an personal shopping appointment to buy an iphone? was it the same in the US stores? We should be able to just walk in


----------



## Jeff_U

Wiggy88 said:


> bs


Not BS


----------



## CompGuy

iluvmacs said:


> Screw all of this waiting, I just booked my Apple store appointment for Sunday at 3, Eaton Centre. I wont believe it until I have brought it home, but I am hoping Sunday will be a good day


Long story short or as reasonably short as possible. Ordered 16gb on June 29th - did periodic checks on Rogers main number. Same old info, "your phone is still back-ordered". Last Friday's check led to info of "We just filled orders up to June 27th and the people from June 28-29th should get filled this week.

Still nothing by this morning. Called track and trace today for the first time. The lady was very nice and very helpful and honest. She told me that Rogers has little or no stock and Apple has not been very forthcoming with stock and that my iphone is still on backorder with no end in sight. I politely hung up the phone and began to weigh my options...

After 5 minutes of pondering, I snapped! I think all the waiting and waiting and waiting came to a head. I sprung into action. Called 6 Rogers stores in the vicinity (ie 20km range) - no stock at any. Checked Sherway and Eaton Centre Apple store personal shopping appts - nothing available for today. Drove down to Toronto Eaton Centre anyway and checked with two Rogers stores in the mall - no stock as well. Went up to the Apple store (which incidentally was totally packed), waited for assistance and finally spoke with someone and indicated that I would like to purchase an iPhone. They said to me that I needed an appt., I knew this but pressed forward with my questions and tried to play the " I drove a long way here to get an iphone angle and as much as the lady wanted to help me, (she checked their bookings) she could not as they were booked clear through until next Monday. I left the store very disappointed and unhappy.

Thereafter, I walked around the Eaton Centre downtown core area looking for other Rogers stores and/ or Rogers dealers as I was on a mission to get an iphone today as previously mentioned. As luck would have it, I happened on a dealer that had one 3Gs left in stock. The rest is history.

I am now enjoying this new iphone very much and it seems all the more satisfying after the near one month chase to get one. 

I will call tomorrow morning and cancel my phone-ordered iPhone from back on June 29th.

I think people who read this and are in the same boat as I was (ie waiting and waiting) will gather what the moral of this story is.


----------



## doulogos

*Re: BS*

I think there are two ways one can use the phrase in this situation. First one can say "BS" meaning I believe you making this up. The other, and I suspect this is more likely, means, "If people who ordered their phone in mid to late June are still waiting for their phone, and Rogers if filling orders from July, then Rogers is practicing a sort of 'BS' ordering filling policy".

Having ordered a 32 GB Black 3GS on the 25th of June, and having heard nothing since, except having called track and trace last week and being told they were still filling orders for the 20th and 21st, and couldn't say when they would get to my order, and again, after receiving a message on my phone that said they were sorry for the delay, but didn't have a date yet - I would find it personally disturbing to think that someone has ordered a phone two weeks after I had, and was already having it shipped - at least if it was the same kind. I understand that the demand may not be uniform for each product.

Can I ask you Jeff, what version did you order?


----------



## Jeff_U

I ordered the 16Gb White on a new contract. My roommate just emailed me to let me know it arrived. 

The thing to keep in mind with my order, I think, is that I placed it online, not via 611. I was emailed a receipt on checkout and the order billed to my CC within 2 days. I say this because some reports I've read indicate that orders are being "held", ie not processed thru to completion.

I've no idea why my order would arrive ahead of others, unless it's because I ordered the 16Gb White.


----------



## doulogos

I expect that we have to consider the back order and shipping of each model of the 3GS on its own. It isn't like the factory in China is making iPhones on demand - they are in full production mode, churning out all four models, and likely in numbers that are in accord with world wide (rather than country specific) demands, or anticipated demands. It follows then that if I am in Canada, and I order a 32 GB Black 3Gs iPhone, and the demand for that particular model exceeds the anticipated world wide demand (and therefore production of this model), then Apple has to ration that model out to it's retailers (giving preference to it's own retailers of course). 

It follows, I say, that if demand for another model, say the white 16GB, is less urgent than was anticipated, we should expect those who ordered less scarce models to have shorter waits.

Which is all to say, that if I had ordered the same model as you, I would be rather frustrated to hear that you somehow jumped two weeks ahead of me in the queue. I think if that happened, I would agree with the "BS" comment, not that I would suggest you are lying, but that I would suggest that Rogers order filling policy was sorely flawed. 

As it stands, I would love to know how many iphones in my model are coming in each day, and how many customer are ahead of me in the queue. I don't need Rogers to make an estimate for me, I can do the math (five phones a day, and you are 100 in the queue... let's see, carry the seven - that's twenty days!). If I call track and trace again, I will ask where I stand in the queue and how many iPhones in my model are being shipped out each day.

I am just rambling on now... I am getting tired of checking daily for my phone. This seems to be the only thread online where frustrated Canadian iPhone "wait-ers" can vent. So I check it often - hoping to hear someone say they ordered the same phone as me, on the same day as me, and that they have been informed that it has shipped (which would give me momentary hope).

It is the lack of info that makes the whole thing unpleasant.


----------



## Pokerbud81

*re-bs*

doulogos,

I ordered my phone on the 23 of june. I still don't have mine. It has not been shipped yet. From what i've heard and read. Anyone who ordered a 32gig 3gs before the 22nd hasn't gotten them. People who orderd a white one before the 30th of june have got theres and it's been rather easy to get a 16 gig. 2 or 3 weeks wait.

hope this helps.


----------



## doulogos

*Point of Interest...*

If you go to UPS.CA and click on the tracking tab, it will open the tracking page. On the left hand side of the tracking page is a link to tracking by "reference" - which allows you to track packages shipped by UPS according to some reference (there is a form which has an edit box for "Shipment reference"). If you type in the 10 digit cell number of the phone you are upgrading to an iPhone, presumably you will be given a link to the tracking information.

All that is, of course, old hat to anyone who has read the thread for a while.

But if you enter in "ROGERS" as the shipment reference, and add CANADA as the destination country - you can see (presumably) -all- the shipments Rogers is making daily, which apparently isn't all that much. They are shipping about 10 packages ever few days (packages that weigh 1 lb. ... can you say, "phone"?).

These may not be iPhones, and the search may not be indicative of what is really going on - but it seems like Rogers isn't shipping all that many iPhones each day. I mean, if you set the parameters for say, the last five days - you don't see hundreds of packages being shipped by Rogers into Canada, what you see are so few packages that a young child could count them.

Just saying...


----------



## Symbiote

I am happy to report I got my Iphone 3GS 16 GB Black (HUP) this tuesday . For those who didnt read my previous post about my "Rogers Story" (http://www.ehmac.ca/ipod-itunes-iph...ing-information-iphone-3gs-20.html#post844255), I'll briefly say that I was one of the first people to order it on June 19th, but due to a mistake by the rep I spoke with, my order was never submitted . My order was then placed on June 30th... I made sure I called Rogers every day since then to inquire about the status of my iphone and asked to be escalated about 3 times a week to bitch and say I refuse to accept the wait, as it was clearly their fault. 

Anyways, the lesson is.. If you complain long enough, they'll do something about it.

Hope everyone waiting gets theirs soon.


----------



## extracaffeinated

*:/*

I ordered a black 16g iPhone 3GS on the 18th of july through Rogers customer service, and reading through this post, I'm getting the feeling that I will never receive it


----------



## Wiggy88

extracaffeinated said:


> I ordered a black 16g iPhone 3GS on the 18th of july through Rogers customer service, and reading through this post, I'm getting the feeling that I will never receive it


that makes 2 of us


----------



## fjnmusic

People. Look at the big picture. Rogers is back-ordered up the wazoo. People who placed their orders in the third week of June still have not received their items. That's over a month ago. If they are that far constipated ("backed-up" if you prefer), and somebody walks into a Rogers store today, what do you think their odds are? Meanwhile, not one Apple Store has been sold out this entire time. Why do you think that is? When new shipments arrive in Canada (or any other country), where do you think they go first? Why would Apple really care if Rogers is undersupplied? They have lots of other phones they can sell and are not out of stock on. 

Seriously. Read the writing on the wall. This is BS indeed. Why you feel so much loyalty to a company that can't deliver is beyond me. You'll be paying your monthly cellular and data bills to Rogers either way. But if you have an Apple Store anywhere within traveling distance and you'd like to have an iPhone in your possession before summer is over, I think you know what you need to do. I've been quite enjoying mine for a month now.


----------



## Jeff_U

fjnmusic said:


> People. Look at the big picture. Rogers is back-ordered up the wazoo. People who placed their orders in the third week of June still have not received their items. That's over a month ago. If they are that far constipated ("backed-up" if you prefer), and somebody walks into a Rogers store today, what do you think their odds are? Meanwhile, not one Apple Store has been sold out this entire time. Why do you think that is? When new shipments arrive in Canada (or any other country), where do you think they go first? Why would Apple really care if Rogers is undersupplied? They have lots of other phones they can sell and are not out of stock on.
> 
> Seriously. Read the writing on the wall. This is BS indeed. Why you feel so much loyalty to a company that can't deliver is beyond me. You'll be paying your monthly cellular and data bills to Rogers either way. But if you have an Apple Store anywhere within traveling distance and you'd like to have an iPhone in your possession before summer is over, I think you know what you need to do. I've been quite enjoying mine for a month now.


Dude WHY do you read so much into this? What does this have to do with loyalty? How many bloody Apple Stores are there in this country? Seriously -- it ain't all that freakin' easy for some people to just "walk in and pick up". You preach about screwing Rogers by buying through Apple. Do you think Rogers makes ANYTHING off the sale of a bloody handset? No way. They offset the cost and recoup on the term. So really, Rogers would probably be as happy as you if customers would pick their units up somewhere else.

You claim your disappointment with Rogers is that they don't advertise the iPhone. Do you REALLY THINK that Apple would LET THEM? I don't know of a brand that is more stringently controlled. Apple isn't about to let any third party televisions ads out the door AND WHY WOULD THEY?

Throughout this forum I've heard you and a few others constantly ragging on Rogers and yet you're just as chained to them as anyone else. It's really unfortunate that the backlog exists -- BUT IT HAPPENS. 

For those who CAN cancel and find an alternative means to purchase or upgrade - by all means do so. For those who can't -- it bloody sucks, I know. 

But seriously. Ranting and raving about Rogers doesn't do ANY good in this forum, guy. None. 

---------------LET IT GO-------------------


----------



## doulogos

_...if you have an Apple Store anywhere within traveling distance and you'd like to have an iPhone in your possession before summer is over, I think you know what you need to do..._


Indeed. Sadly there are no Apple stores in Winnipeg (yet). They plan to open one in the coming months, but that doesn't help us 'tobans today 

Future shop is the only alternative, and they are sold out too, at least here in Winnipeg.

Sigh


----------



## sigg

doulogos said:


> Indeed. Sadly there are no Apple stores in Winnipeg (yet). They plan to open one in the coming months, but that doesn't help us 'tobans today
> 
> Future shop is the only alternative, and they are sold out too, at least here in Winnipeg.
> 
> Sigh


Actually, there are more alternatives in Winnipeg than just Futureshop. You can also try Best Buy and Costco.

What I'd like to know is this:


Rogers owns Fido
Fido tends to have stock (just called in town and a 32 gb white is available, which is what I ordered from Rogers near a month ago)
Why doesn't Rogers take some Fido stock and re-deploy it to customers who are waiting on orders to be fulfilled.
Makes no sense.


----------



## extracaffeinated

Wiggy88 said:


> that makes 2 of us


It's just material possession though. I guess I can wait.. 
It just sucks that my other Rogers phone won't charge (which motivated me to get a new phone) and Rogers won't do anything about it. So I am left with no phone until I receive my iPhone


----------



## doulogos

sigg said:


> Actually, there are more alternatives in Winnipeg than just Futureshop. You can also try Best Buy and Costco.
> 
> What I'd like to know is this:
> 
> 
> Rogers owns Fido
> Fido tends to have stock (just called in town and a 32 gb white is available, which is what I ordered from Rogers near a month ago)
> Why doesn't Rogers take some Fido stock and re-deploy it to customers who are waiting on orders to be fulfilled.
> Makes no sense.


I wondered about Fido too. Why wouldn't they balance their stock? It just seems ... well... dumb?


----------



## jazgeek

doulogos said:


> I wondered about Fido too. Why wouldn't they balance their stock? It just seems ... well... dumb?


carrier locked


----------



## Pokerbud81

*fjnmusic works for apple store*

fjnmusic,

Im not sure how much the apple store is paying you to keep posting on this blog. But seriously, give it up.

People are only here to find out how long it will take for rogers to MAIL them a phone, yes we know, futureshop, costco, fido, and apple store all have phones...I don't live within a 2 hour drive from one...so get over it...

Please keep posting when people are actaully getting there phones...That is all I care about!


----------



## keebler27

keebler27 said:


> Well well well.
> 
> Not sure where to begin, but here goes:
> 
> My iphone shipped the other day - wuhoo! (ordered the morning of the 22nd)
> 
> Before I left for vacation last week, I called a few Rogers stores and one of them told me that I couldn't come in to do the HUP, despite a post from another user saying they had just done that at that same store.
> 
> So I put faith in the system and left it. oopsy! ok..so it wasn't 'faith' per say, but the fact I was leaving town
> 
> I was at a cabin in Northern Ontario when I got a call from Rogers apologizing for the delay. I was told that if I could visit a Rogers store, I could do the HUP in-store, which I wasn't too happy about given what I detailed earlier about the store experience! grrrr! misinformation! of course the phone CSR rep was mystified as to why the person told me that, but I knew why - incompetence and/or a lazy in-store rep!
> 
> I asked if they were doing any discounts or extra minutes in lieu of the delay and she reminded me that they were allowing me to do the upgrade ahead of time. I didn't argue b/c I was at a cabin and didn't really want to be b*tching with anyone. I mean, c'mon, I was about to go fishing and I had just come back from jumping off a small island cliff into deep, clear water - man, that was FUN!!  lol
> 
> So the next day I get an email with the shipping info. I called Rogers to re-route it, but there needs to be a delivery attempt before they can re-route it. So I diligently called back only to be told it had been delivered. doh! and to my neighbours house - double DOH! Thankfully, I get along with this neighbour.
> 
> Back on the phone to UPS this time, but b/c of the massive iphone shipping delays, Rogers apparently gave the a-ok to UPS to deliver the packages to neighbours if the signee isn't home.
> 
> Sucks for me b/c i'm in Northern Ontario so my iphone was indeed signed for by one of my neighbours. The problem is that i won't be home until next weekend!!
> 
> Then I asked for it to be re-routed, meaning they'd have to pick it up from my neighbour.
> 
> Problem: apparently, despited being told by the 2 Rogers folks that they could re-route (as long as it was within Ontario) and 2 UPS reps, UPS won't re-route from the Ottawa area to Northern Ontario b/c my shipment had come from a different distribution centre. WTF? UPS said that Rogers only allots x amount for shipping which I understand I suppose. Now, I could call to b*tch due to the long delays, but really, what's the point? Knowing my luck with this new iphone, I'd have it re-routed and it wouldn't get here before I go
> 
> I did chew out UPS and told him that both Rogers and UPS told me I could have it re-routed, but then I couldn't. Told him his floor advisor needed to ensure all employees know their stuff. I even provided the previous reps' names. Not sure if it matters, but it makes me feel better. If that's the policy then fine, but providing different information isn't proper - sets the wrong expectations.
> 
> I might call Rogers after, but i doubt they'd do anything. Like they said, I was able to upgrade beforehand.
> 
> Just thought you' might get a kick out of this saga  I know await my return home to play with this new gadget



at long last, I have my 3Gs!

When I hit the driveway, I longed to dart across the street to fetch my new 'toy' as my son calls it, but I helped unpack then quietly slipped away.

I have to say, it does seem much snappier in launching apps and playing games. x2football2009 on my 3G was slower at times and chuggy, but it runs great now.

I still have to organize the compass although I won't be using it much (I have a handheld GPS for hunting which is when I normally need direction 

easy peasy setting it up. just popped in the SIM from the 3G and restored from the itunes backup. done.

cheers,
keebler


----------



## fjnmusic

Jeff_U said:


> Dude WHY do you read so much into this? What does this have to do with loyalty? How many bloody Apple Stores are there in this country? Seriously -- it ain't all that freakin' easy for some people to just "walk in and pick up". You preach about screwing Rogers by buying through Apple. Do you think Rogers makes ANYTHING off the sale of a bloody handset? No way. They offset the cost and recoup on the term. So really, Rogers would probably be as happy as you if customers would pick their units up somewhere else.
> 
> You claim your disappointment with Rogers is that they don't advertise the iPhone. Do you REALLY THINK that Apple would LET THEM? I don't know of a brand that is more stringently controlled. Apple isn't about to let any third party televisions ads out the door AND WHY WOULD THEY?
> 
> Throughout this forum I've heard you and a few others constantly ragging on Rogers and yet you're just as chained to them as anyone else. It's really unfortunate that the backlog exists -- BUT IT HAPPENS.
> 
> For those who CAN cancel and find an alternative means to purchase or upgrade - by all means do so. For those who can't -- it bloody sucks, I know.
> 
> But seriously. Ranting and raving about Rogers doesn't do ANY good in this forum, guy. None.
> 
> ---------------LET IT GO-------------------


Take chill pill, Jeff. I'm not the one who's ranting. I've already got my iPhone, several weeks ago. I'm not even suggesting anyone "screw Rogers". You still have to set up your cellular and data plan with them for the forseeable future. But there's absolutely no reason you HAVE to buy your phone there. Unless you're a sucker for punishment, of course. What I see repeated over and over on this thread is the perception people have that they have no choice. That's just silly. If a company was this slow at supplying a product, I would wonder what kind of followup service I could expect if something goes wrong.

I've witnessed many a person complain about poor service and inconsistent service and no service for over a year now. It's exactly why I didn't get an iPhone last year. I don't see Rogers jumping to the pump amy more this year than they did last year. It's a pretty lazy approach to promoting a hot item from what I can see. This is probably payback from Apple itself. Like I said, the Apple stores have not had a shortage of iPhones the way Rogers and Fido outlets have. Shouldn't that tell you something?

Screw Rogers or don't. Doesn't really matter to me. But for the love of Pete, people, stop acting like you have no choice in the matter. If they haven't given you the item _that you purchased over a month ago_, look at your other options. You might not have an Apple Store nearby, but I'll bet you're in the vicinity of a Future Shop or a Best Buy. Thank outside the box. That's all I'm saying.


----------



## fjnmusic

doulogos said:


> _...if you have an Apple Store anywhere within traveling distance and you'd like to have an iPhone in your possession before summer is over, I think you know what you need to do..._
> 
> 
> Indeed. Sadly there are no Apple stores in Winnipeg (yet). They plan to open one in the coming months, but that doesn't help us 'tobans today
> 
> Future shop is the only alternative, and they are sold out too, at least here in Winnipeg.
> 
> Sigh


I wonder if you were to contact Apple Canada directly, if they could give more information as to where shipment have gone? Perhaps not, but you never know for sure if you don't try. I guess I'm glad I impulse-bought when I did. It's a little like waiting for your meal at a good restaurant; yeah, the wait sucks, but it sure is tasty when it finally arrives.


----------



## jeffreyzerx

Finally got a 32gb iphone from the Sherway Apple store after cancelling with Rogers. I'm glad I did not wait for my appt at the closer Fairview store as they emailed me back last night stating they were sold out of the 32gb phones.


----------



## Pokerbud81

Update,

I ordered my phone on the 23 of june at about 6pm Mountain time. I checked my online rogers profile and it now shows a IPHN32BLKR. (i've been checking almost every day) So i called rogers. No tracking number yet. Ups hasn't picked it up yet. But i should have my phone next week it looks like. i'll keep my fingers crossed.

I can't confrim the ups.ca tracking but cell number but i will keep trying that.

pokerbud


----------



## doulogos

Pokerbud81 said:


> Update,
> 
> I ordered my phone on the 23 of june at about 6pm Mountain time. I checked my online rogers profile and it now shows a IPHN32BLKR. (i've been checking almost every day) So i called rogers. No tracking number yet. Ups hasn't picked it up yet. But i should have my phone next week it looks like. i'll keep my fingers crossed.
> 
> I can't confrim the ups.ca tracking but cell number but i will keep trying that.
> 
> pokerbud



I felt some vicarious joy for you Pokerbud. Wonder if it will show up on your doorstep before you see it on UPS?


----------



## Pokerbud81

Exactly what happened....I called trac and trace twice and both times they told me it was accepted but hasn't left the wearhouse...needless to say i came home to see a UPS stick on my front door. No iphone yet, but i got it redirected to my work so i can get it tomorrow!!!!


----------



## KMPhotos

I know there probably won't be a lot of sympathy for Rogers from many people - but you do have to feel a little for the company. I mean they are the exclusive seller in Canada and they can't get any phones from Apple to sell. Sure the demand for the 3GS is huge, but you don't really hear of this big of problem with AT&T. 
But as mentioned, if you can get to an Apple Store it's probably your best bet right now if you want the 3GS.


----------



## Pokerbud81

I don't think rogers cares really. Why would they? I personally don't know anyone who has cancelled there order. I know 10 people who upgraded or started a new contract and I know 3 of those people switched from Telus to Rogers just cause of the iphone.


----------



## shampoo

Pokerbud81 said:


> I don't think rogers cares really. Why would they? I personally don't know anyone who has cancelled there order. I know 10 people who upgraded or started a new contract and I know 3 of those people switched from Telus to Rogers just cause of the iphone.


 Just out of curiosity, did those people who switched from Telus pay a hefty cancellation fee ?


----------



## Dazman

Finally my replacement phone is on the way after a week.


----------



## doulogos

Pokerbud81 said:


> Exactly what happened....I called trac and trace twice and both times they told me it was accepted but hasn't left the wearhouse...needless to say i came home to see a UPS stick on my front door. No iphone yet, but i got it redirected to my work so i can get it tomorrow!!!!


You should have it today then. Two weeks ago they were filling orders for the 20th and 21st. I ordered on the 25th, so I guess I have another two weeks to go if things don't speed up. :yawn:


----------



## imobile

*One may 'feel' but one should not 'feel' too much!*



KMPhotos said:


> I know there probably won't be a lot of sympathy for Rogers from many people - but you do have to feel a little for the company. I mean they are the exclusive seller in Canada and they can't get any phones from Apple to sell. Sure the demand for the 3GS is huge, but you don't really hear of this big of problem with AT&T.
> But as mentioned, if you can get to an Apple Store it's probably your best bet right now if you want the 3GS.



Rogers, I have had for over two years ( was on Telus wireless from 1990) and for me their service and especially reliability of coverage has been very good.

When I decided to buy my iPhone ( the ability to use it as a handheld back up navigation tool to my MacENC software on my MBP plus the 'limited time offer' of the 6GB data plan was the clincher!) I got on 'the list' at Wireless Wave at our Langford Costco on July 4.
Yesterday I called Hillside branch of Wireless Wave ( closet to me) and voila, a 32GB white iPhone was available.


Amazing.
A done deal....?
Well not quite!

IT PAYS to deal with ROGERS ( or any 'big' or even small outfit ) by e mail!

/www.ehmac.ca/ipod-itunes-iphone-apple-tv/78508-help-rogers-hardware-upgrade-policy.html


And my response from Rogers re their promotions/plans!

A response to my fourth e mail to Rogers ... I prefer email as one has a 'record' of one's exchange ...

From: [email protected]
Date: July 23, 2009 1:07:37 PM PDT (CA)

"Thank you for your response.

In your two recent emails, you have requested a confirmation on whether 
the 6GB data plan and the promotional pricing for the iPhone will be 
honored if you order the iPhone now and do not receive it before after 
the promotion has expired as the device is currently out of stock.

We understand your concern in this matter and can assure you that we 
will be able to assist you with this. 

We would like to inform you that it is the 6GB data plan promotion that 
expires on July 31st. The promotional pricing for the iPhone itself does
not have a confirmed expiry date yet and we are unable to retrieve any 
information on when it will expire. We apologize that you did not 
receive the information you requested in the previous email and that you
received incorrect information on the promotional iPhone pricing.

In regards to your inquiry, we do try to honor the promotions we offer 
when they have expired if the expired promotion is dependent on other 
products that are not available at the time the promotion is still 
ongoing. However we are unable to guarantee this and apologize for any 
inconvenience this may cause you.


Am I the only one trying to work out what they are saying?
I am by the way, #3 on a wait list with Wireless Wave at the local Costco here on Southern Vancouver Island!




So armed with that insightful, supportive response from Rogers before I went to pick up my phone, I was informed by the sales associate at Wireless Wave that what was offered in an earlier e mail ( see below) at $299 ( they even got their prices wrong ... repeating 16GB twice ) was now $399.
I said NO deal.
I forwarded the following e mail from Rogers to Wireless Wave.


Dear P*** *******

Thank you for your response.

In your recent email, you have expressed your dissatisfaction regarding 
the price we have offered you for the iPhone 3G S.

We understand your frustration and apologize for any inconvenience this 
might have caused you.

Regarding the iPhone, we currently offer a promotional pricing that 
gives you the option to upgrade to the following devices:
- iPhone 3G 8GB for $99.00
- iPhone 3G 16GB for $149.00
- iPhone 3G S 16GB for $199.00 
- iPhone 3G S 16GB for $299.00 

These prices require the following:
- You must subscribe to a voice plan or iPhone price plan greater than 
$30.00 per month 
- You must renew your contract with 3 years
- A data plan is mandatory

We sincerely apologize that you were not informed of this in the 
previous email and for any inconvenience this might have caused you.



So, despite the excellent sales associate Kat of Wireless wave having a copy of the following e mail she had to FIGHT with Rogers for the $299 phone price.
They were insisting on $399.
Even asked where did the e mail come from?
Duh?

Regards,
A****** U
Rogers Online Customer Service
http://www.rogers.com

It took nearly an hour of Kat's time ... and several phone calls.
Rather unreal ... so one should not FEEL too much!

Oh I should add.... the original e mail from Rogers offered me the 32GB for a deal price of $599.

I responded


$599 !!??!!

Sorry ....too much!
So much for any incentive for a continuing customer ~ NO reward for the $1150 (plus initial K790 outlay) I've spent over last two years and for what I'd spend on a new three year with data contract

So you are charging me $300 to upgrade above the new customer price?

Not much incentive to spend an extra $30 a month for data is it!
{Upgrade to 3GS .... a total of upgrade plus plan = over $3558 after taxes for next three years!}


No thanks!
I'll put up with the lousy menus and software on the Sony K790 for another year and hopefully by July 2010 when you lose me as a customer there will be more choice/more competition in Canada.

Regards

P*** ********
PS ~

Your website is STILL out of date.
There is NO option in 'My Rogers' to upgrade to the 3GS.

MORAL of the story ...

Use e mail.
Keep a record!

PS... love it already.
Seemlessly onto my network.
This voyage has just begun!

Cheers from an unusually hot 29C going to 32C left coast!
Beautiful!


----------



## final999

I ordered the iphone on Jul 2 and still don't receive it on Jul 28. I finally made up my mind to cancel it. 

What a relief!!!!! 

I can stop checking my email box every 15 mins to see if I have the shipping confirmation.

I never feel good about rogers, and never will


----------



## imobile

*Not sure if you should blame Rogers for the supply issue ..*



final999 said:


> I ordered the iphone on Jul 2 and still don't receive it on Jul 28. I finally made up my mind to cancel it.
> 
> What a relief!!!!!
> 
> I can stop checking my email box every 15 mins to see if I have the shipping confirmation.
> 
> I never feel good about rogers, and never will


I'm sure Rogers ( or any other teleco if we had more than the Roger's Fido combo) would love to take your contribution ...

However, they are as scarce as hen's teeth ..

iPhone supplies dwindle in Canada

Same story in Australia
Australia’s Telstra restricts Apple iPhone 3G supply lines; warns of shortages
MacDailyNews - Australia's Telstra restricts Apple iPhone 3G supply lines; warns of shortages
Voda Iphone 3gs shortage? - Vodafone - iPhone


----------



## sigg

Update: After receiving a call last week that my white 32gb iPhone (ordered on June 29th) would arrive by last Friday or early this week, still no phone.

I called track & trace and got the canned 'still on backorder' response. I asked why they bothered to call me last week to tell me my phone was on its way if my order still hasn't been fulfilled. The rep simply said they weren't aware of calls being made. Must've been my imagination!

So I asked to be transferred to someone that could credit my account. I wanted my activation fee waived and 2 months of free data once I receive my phone and all data charges waived while I wait for my phone (as I don't have a phone now that can use the data plan). Rogers made three delivery promises and failed to deliver on any of them:


The day I ordered was told the phone was in stock and will arrive in 3 to 5 business days.
[*}After a week and a half, was told 12 business days.
received a call last week that I would receive phone early this week.

After a bit of reluctance on Rogers part to do anything, I was put on hold for forever. Came back and was offered to have my data charges waived until my phone arrives. Not good enough. Activation fee can't be waived. Then I wanted 3 months of data free once I receive my phone. Done.

Not bad - 3 broken promises traded for 3 months of free data ($90) and all data charges waived until I receive my phone.

From the sounds of it, I shouldn't expect my phone for 2 more weeks.


----------



## doulogos

Pokerbud81 said:


> Exactly what happened....I called trac and trace twice and both times they told me it was accepted but hasn't left the wearhouse...needless to say i came home to see a UPS stick on my front door. No iphone yet, but i got it redirected to my work so i can get it tomorrow!!!!


Hey dude, quick question if you're still around - where on the rogers page did it list the iPhone - was it on the "manage my wireless services" page? If so, was it listed as a device under "Select from one of the options below to manage your wireless account" or was it "Compatible Hardware" for the data plan etc.?


----------



## rembot

I ordered my phone on the 24th of july. I have been reading a lot since then, and im not sure i can expect my phone before September. If i buy the phone at the apple store, can I still get the 3yr plan and pay 200$ or do i have to pay the full price of the phone? I really want to keep my plan with rogers (i have a corporate plan). So can I keep the plan and pay 200$ at the apple store and get the phone or will I need to pay full price?

If i have to pay the full price, i'll wait until september for my phone, im not ready to pay extra to get it NOW.

Who else lives in ottawa (or near) and is waiting for the phone?


----------



## keebler27

rembot said:


> I ordered my phone on the 24th of july. I have been reading a lot since then, and im not sure i can expect my phone before September. If i buy the phone at the apple store, can I still get the 3yr plan and pay 200$ or do i have to pay the full price of the phone? I really want to keep my plan with rogers (i have a corporate plan). So can I keep the plan and pay 200$ at the apple store and get the phone or will I need to pay full price?
> 
> If i have to pay the full price, i'll wait until september for my phone, im not ready to pay extra to get it NOW.
> 
> Who else lives in ottawa (or near) and is waiting for the phone?


they are supposed to be able to do the HUP (hardware upgrades) in the store.

I'd visit the new spanky Apple store just to see. trip can't hurt


----------



## PoohBear

Has anyone received their phones since Pokerbud81 got theirs on July 24th?


----------



## Pokerbud81

doulogos said:


> Hey dude, quick question if you're still around - where on the rogers page did it list the iPhone - was it on the "manage my wireless services" page? If so, was it listed as a device under "Select from one of the options below to manage your wireless account" or was it "Compatible Hardware" for the data plan etc.?


It was on the compatible hardware page


----------



## doulogos

Pokerbud81 said:


> It was on the compatible hardware page


Thanks. I have two items in my "essentials" list - the value pack, and the data plan, and both say "all" in the compatible hardware column. I suppose that means that my present edge enabled phone (Sony Ericcson K790) can take advantage of the data plan, though I haven't used it on my old phone. so I wonder if that column will change to the long awaited "IPHN32BLKR" or if it will just keep saying "all"? 

I have resigned myself to the very real possibility that it will just show up unannounced.

thanks for taking the time to verify.


----------



## PoohBear

*Any new information?*

Has anyone received any new information since Pokerbud81 on July 24th?


----------



## rembot

keebler27 said:


> they are supposed to be able to do the HUP (hardware upgrades) in the store.
> 
> I'd visit the new spanky Apple store just to see. trip can't hurt


I just dont see how apple would let me walk out of their store with a brand new 16G 3GS for only 200$, and let me use my new contract that I have with rogers. But like you said, a trip to the store wont hurt, but ill try calling before making the trip.  
Unless someone else knows the answer to my questions...


----------



## mindy21

*FINALLY got my iphone*

After waiting over 1 month, I finally got my iphone, I ordered on June 24th. White 16 gig iphone 3gs. Waited OVER 1 month, got tired of waiting and headed over to the Yorkdale apple store. 

The Apple specialists (there were 2 that helped me) were very kind and patient, as usual Rogers was giving me a hard time. but in the end I was able to get my phone.

For those of you who are still waiting, I strongly suggest, if possible, do try to go to your closest Apple store bc this wait is ridiculous! 
I understand that most of you do not have the apple store option, so I wish you all the best of luck!


----------



## doulogos

mindy21 said:


> For those of you who are still waiting, I strongly suggest, if possible, do try to go to your closest Apple store bc this wait is ridiculous!
> 
> I understand that most of you do not have the apple store option, so I wish you all the best of luck!


I ordered mine on the 25th, and I am still waaaaaiiiiting. In fact, I check the UPS site daily - plug the word "rogers" into the reference input box, and select Canada as the country - and watch to see how many items are being shipped in Canada daily with rogers as a reference. Whenever something is being shipped to Winnipeg, I tell my wife to keep her eyes open for a brown van - just in case...! She finds it amusing that I am willing to track every rogers shipment in Canada to try and find my phone, but having heard the same story from everyone (phone shows up before any notification that it has been sent), I just want to stay on top of it.

I have been monitoring this thread in particular to guestimate where in the queue I might presently be sitting.

I am tired of phoning the track and trace, as they haven't got a clue where anyone sits in the queue, they just know whether it has been shipped yet. 

So I just keep on waiting. Eventually it has to come. In the meantime, I have plenty of time to browse the app store and download apps.


----------



## rpalace

Picked one up from the Eaton Centre Apple Store today. I had booked an appointment for next week but I kept checking back and someone must have canceled a half hour before their appt.

They seem to a have a lot in stock.


----------



## Scooped

I put my order in with Rogers June 24th for a Black 32gig Iphone 3GS. Spoke to Retentions two weeks ago to complain and was told to hold on for another 2 weeks. I politely explained that I could cancel my order, walk down to the Apple store at The Eaton Centre and have one the same day. The Rogers CSR (bit of a hag) begrudgenly offered me a $50.00 rebate and waived the admin fee to entice me to wait so I did. Fast forward one week and much to my surprise I just walked into my office to see the phone sitting on my desk - arrived July 30. No email from Rogers with shipping info.

For those of you checking with Rogers every day online. Log on with username and password. Go to manage my wireless account. Once you see anything that resembles IPHN****** under compatible hardware it means you're close to receiving it.

Next go ups.ca and track by reference number. Enter your cell phone number that is associated with your upgrade - no dashes or spaces between. Once you see a delivery schedule you're done.


----------



## imobile

*CSR a hag?*



Scooped said:


> I put my order in with Rogers June 24th for a Black 32gig Iphone 3GS. Spoke to Retentions two weeks ago to complain and was told to hold on for another 2 weeks. I politely explained that I could cancel my order, walk down to the Apple store at The Eaton Centre and have one the same day. The Rogers CSR (bit of a hag) begrudgenly offered me a $50.00 rebate and waived the admin fee to entice me to wait so I did. Fast forward one week and much to my surprise I just walked into my office to see the phone sitting on my desk - arrived July 30. No email from Rogers with shipping info.
> 
> For those of you checking with Rogers every day online. Log on with username and password. Go to manage my wireless account. Once you see anything that resembles IPHN****** under compatible hardware it means you're close to receiving it.
> 
> Next go ups.ca and track by reference number. Enter your cell phone number that is associated with your upgrade - no dashes or spaces between. Once you see a delivery schedule you're done.



Not only sexist, but how do you know?
Many years of trucking and endless phone calls re pick-ups/deliveries in Canada and States has led me to the conclusion that very often the 'horizontally challenged' are the most pleasant. The wanna be models are the most cryptic ( 'haggish' in cinderella outfits?)


----------



## rembot

Scooped said:


> For those of you checking with Rogers every day online. Log on with username and password. Go to manage my wireless account. Once you see anything that resembles IPHN****** under compatible hardware it means you're close to receiving it.
> 
> Next go ups.ca and track by reference number. Enter your cell phone number that is associated with your upgrade - no dashes or spaces between. Once you see a delivery schedule you're done.


Good info!!!

Now i'll check this everyday, unless i can go to apple instead... I just dont see how apple would let me walk out of their store with a brand new 16G 3GS for only 200$, and let me use my new contract that I have with rogers. ( i signed it a week ago)
But like you said, a trip to the store wont hurt, but ill try calling before making the trip. 
Unless someone else knows the answer to my questions...


----------



## doulogos

*I actually received a confirmation mail just now...*

I ordered a 32 GB Black iPhone 3Gs on the evening of June 25th. I went to the rogers website to do the online hardware upgrade, but at that time it was down and you had to call a number - so I did. Talked to some sales dude, and at the end of the conversation he said that three to five days after they ship the phone, I should get it.

After a couple of weeks of nothing I started looking around on the internet to see if there was some hint of how long it would be from the time I placed my order, to the time they shipped it. That brought me here.

In the weeks that followed I have been checking this thread about a dozen times a day to try and get a feel for how long this was going to take.

I had been checking the ups site, and rogers several times a day as well. Nothing. I called the track and trace line a few times, but they were pretty much useless - saying each and every time that the phone was backordered, and that their department wasn't really privy to the information I was seeking (For the love of Pete! When will you send my phone???). So I just stopped calling, and settled into a good long wait.

Then just moments ago - round quarter after six in the evening (It's July 31 today), my email program notified me that an email was in my inbox. Here is the first few lines:



> *Thank you for choosing Rogers. This email is being sent to you in regards to your order: XXXXXXXX
> 
> This is to confirm that the following item(s) have been shipped:
> 
> IPHN32BLKR - IPHN32BLKR-XXXXXXX IPHONE 32GB BLAC (1)
> Item Serial Number(s):
> XXXXXXXXXXX
> 
> PLUG-IN SIMR - PLUG IN SIM CARD - 64K - GSM (1)
> Item Serial Number(s):
> XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX
> 
> 
> Your tracking number is XXXXXXXXXXXXXXXX*


The Xs, of course, replace actual pertinent information.

The tracking number won't be showing up at UPS for another day - or so says the bottom half of the email. I checked my rogers account, but it doesn't say IPHN32BLKR anywhere, though I chalk this up to the fact that my previous phone can take advantage of the data plan (so instead of saying my previous phone name under the compatible hardware column of the "my current wireless essentials" section of the "my wireless service" page, it just said "all" - and still says "all". If it changes, I will post something so that others who are grimly waiting will have a bone to chew.

Anyway. That's where it stands. It is good to see the distant light at the end of this long tunnel. I will let you all know how it all goes down. I am in Winnipeg, btw.


----------



## fjnmusic

rembot said:


> I just dont see how apple would let me walk out of their store with a brand new 16G 3GS for only 200$, and let me use my new contract that I have with rogers. But like you said, a trip to the store wont hurt, but ill try calling before making the trip.
> Unless someone else knows the answer to my questions...


They've been doing it since the launch back in June. I did exactly as you describe about five weeks ago. No shortages of iPhones at that time. You can accomplish anything at the Apple Store that you can do at a Rogers/Fido outlet, except that you will have a an iPhone in your hands _today_ as opposed to xxx days/weeks/months from now. If the 6GB for $30 indeed ends today, you don't have much time left.


----------



## rembot

fjnmusic said:


> They've been doing it since the launch back in June. I did exactly as you describe about five weeks ago. No shortages of iPhones at that time. You can accomplish anything at the Apple Store that you can do at a Rogers/Fido outlet, except that you will have a an iPhone in your hands _today_ as opposed to xxx days/weeks/months from now. If the 6GB for $30 indeed ends today, you don't have much time left.


I got the 6GB plan last week when i called to renew my 3 year term (sign a new contract and reserved my phone). They told me they didnt know if they would offer the plan after july. A few days later, they announced they were offering the same deal until september 15 2009. 
What i'll do, after this weekend since im away from ottawa, and there is no apple store near quebec city, is wait until i get back and on tuesday ill go to the apple store. If they have the phone i will then cancel my iphone order with rogers but keep my plan with them. hopefuly they still have the 16gb black phone. Do I absolutly need to make a reservation to get a phone at the apple store? I tried making one online but they are booked (they didnt even let me choose a date or time) I guess im better off calling...


----------



## doulogos

doulogos said:


> The tracking number won't be showing up at UPS for another day - or so says the bottom half of the email. ...
> 
> ... I will let you all know how it all goes down.


Just a quick update for those who are still waiting and want as much information as possible about how it all goes down ...

As mentioned in my previous comment, Rogers emailed me the tracking information saying that it wouldn't show up on the UPS site until the next day. 

They were right. I checked the tracking number they gave me this morning, and there it was. It hasn't actually been shipped yet, but the order to ship it has been received.

I then tried to find the order using my ten digit phone number, you know area code plus phone number, and it found it using that too, even though the phone number itself doesn't show up in the information.

The package weighs in at 1.1 lbs, I expect they will ship it out of Ontario today - I might have it by Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## jazgeek

I gave up waiting and checking the ups site every day.

Called the rogers plus store in Markville mall and they had received a shipment of 16 giggers and 32 giggers ( had my choice of flavours ) 

called the track and trace number and cancelled my online order and within 25 minutes (newbie employee) I had my 32gig black in hand and away I went.

I guess I was just lucky that I caught the store with stock, because 4 other stores within 10km of the markville mall location didn't have any stock.


----------



## rembot

i got my appointment to the applestore for thursday. (they were booked for tuesday-wednesday). 
I'll try to cancel my order with rogers, and pick up the phone at the apple store instead. I'll let you know if it possible and if it works. Hopefuly i'll have mine for thursday.


----------



## AussieOyster

*Jul 10th Sitll Waiting*

Rembot, and everyone else, I've been waiting since Jul 10th, has anyone who placed an order with Rogers via the phone for the iPhone around Jul 10th and received their phone? I would simply like to estimate how long am I going to be waiting for!


----------



## rembot

I called on july 24th to renew my contract and upgrade to the iphone. I called again today to cancel the order, and i have an appointment on thursday to go and pick up the phone at the apple store.

If you have an apple store within 60mins driving, you should go there instead. Call to cancel your order (but not your plan) and then go pick up the phone.
If you cant, from what i read it should take about 5weeks, but who knows maybe they will be faster in august then they were in july. good luck


----------



## nice&easy mac&cheesey

*order date vs. receiving date*

@ AussieOyster,

FYI, I ordered 2 32GB Black Rogers iPhone 3GS's on June 24th, by phone. They were delivered to my house on July 29th. I never did receive an email from Rogers advising me of shipping nor of a tracking number.

Oh, and one of the phones showed up defective. The charger would not charge; a very minor detail as that can be replaced easy enough. The bigger problem; the camera shutter refuses to open when launching the app. If you try it twice in a row the phone freezes and only a reboot (power button & home key combo) will get it back. I've tried a reboot, a restore from backup and a restore from scratch. Nada. Took it to the Apple Store and the genius agreed... New phone time. Although, they can't guarantee it will be new. It could be a refurb, even though my phone was less than 3 days old. Ughhh... Although, as long as it looks and functions perfectly, and you can't tell it's a refurb, I don't really care.

My new phone should be in within 3-5 days.

Good luck with yours.
n&e, m&c


----------



## Commodus

Gave up near the end of July after about three weeks of waiting and started hunting for a phone at the Apple store (thank goodness the Rideau Centre store is open).

Finally got one this afternoon, and in fact Apple was better at handling the retail purchase than Rogers was; when I tried to get one back on launch day, the Rogers retail system wouldn't show my original iPhone and the rep had no idea what to do. The Apple retail clerk not only checked the retail system but called in himself, verified the upgrade status, and gave me the exact iPhone discount I was expecting.

So if you go to the Rideau store, see if you can find Adam on the floor. Helpful and fun to talk to while you're on hold with Rogers' upgrade phone line.


----------



## dbanigan

I put my order in on July 6th, not as early as some here, and am still waiting. After numerous calls and claims of when the next shipment is coming in (apparently I should have mine by Friday), I was surprised (an understatement) when my coworker walked in to the Telephone Booth in Dufferin Mall and walked out with a 32gig fifteen minutes later - he would have gotten a 16gig as well but they only had them in black. Seriously WTF? If Rogers' vendors have the damn phones, why can't we just pick them up there? It may cost them a couple of bucks in commision but it would go a long way in goodwill.


----------



## big-foo

I did my ordering with retentions on July 13th, call a few days later to ask a CSR about idea of canceling and getting it from a Rogers Plus store. Little did I know that SOB actually canceled my order, even though i merely asked if canceling and going to stores would be easier/faster. I didn't find out about the bloody cancel until July 21. Here is a link i found, not sure how reliable it is but it says that the shortage should end soon Rogers/Fido iPhone 3GS In Stock And Selling!


----------



## doulogos

I received a tracking number on July 31st for the iphone (32GB/Black/3GS) I had ordered on the night of June 25th. Here it is Wednesday, and the tracking is still saying the same thing it said on Friday - "Billing Information Received" - which means, more or less, that Rogers has sent UPS an electronic shipment order. UPS doesn't have my actual iPhone yet, but they have a sipping order to ship it as soon as they receive it from Rogers. I have the tacking number so that when it eventually ships I can track it.

Either way, I was pretty excited to see the ball start rolling, but that has dwindled a bit given that Rogers still hasn't coughed up the phone to UPS and it has been six days now. Sigh.


----------



## lindmar

Called every local store in the WIndsor area. Many told me they expected a shipment today.
Nobody got anything.


----------



## rembot

thats funny, the day i decide to cancel my order, and make an appointment to the applestore, they come out with the news that they are restocking stocks lol. :clap:
About time!!!tptptptp


----------



## doulogos

They updated my tracking info. Looks like its "out for delivery" now. :clap:

My wife is home so perhaps I will have a surprise then. We shall see.


----------



## sigg

Well, after waiting more than a month (ordered June 29th) to receive the 32gb white iPhone from Rogers and having 3 delivery promises broken - I FINALLY have my phone.

Didn't get it from Rogers though... I was lucky enough to find a 32gb white in stock at my local Best Buy and was also lucky (really?) that Rogers still hadn't done A THING with my order, so I cancelled and had no HUP issues whatsoever.

All I can say is that I'm happy to finally have my phone and thankfully, by the time I find myself wanting to upgrade to some iPhone in the future, there will be a local Apple store in my city.

I won't be ordering, ahem... attempting to order anything from Rogers ever again.


----------



## fjnmusic

sigg said:


> Well, after waiting more than a month (ordered June 29th) to receive the 32gb white iPhone from Rogers and having 3 delivery promises broken - I FINALLY have my phone.
> 
> Didn't get it from Rogers though... I was lucky enough to find a 32gb white in stock at my local Best Buy and was also lucky (really?) that Rogers still hadn't done A THING with my order, so I cancelled and had no HUP issues whatsoever.
> 
> All I can say is that I'm happy to finally have my phone and thankfully, by the time I find myself wanting to upgrade to some iPhone in the future, there will be a local Apple store in my city.
> 
> I won't be ordering, ahem... attempting to order anything from Rogers ever again.


God to hear it. Congrats!


----------



## doulogos

They delivered the iPhone yesterday at about 4:00 p.m. It came with a sim card preinstalled. At first I wasn't sure whether I was supposed to activate it with the newly supplied sim card or replace that with the sim from the phone I was upgrading from. Turns out I had to swap in my old sim in order to activate it. No biggie. 

Well, the phone is awesome, worth the wait - but I wouldn't advise anyone to do an online/over-the-phone update if you can find a store with phones in stock. Rogers doesn't do anything special and/or convenient for it's customers when you do. There is no way I would ever upgrade online again.

If you are in the Rogers loop, sounds like things are picking up speed, but if there is an apple store near you save yourself the hassle!

Cheers


----------



## AussieOyster

*doulogos ..When did you place your Order*



doulogos said:


> They delivered the iPhone yesterday at about 4:00 p.m. It came with a sim card preinstalled. At first I wasn't sure whether I was supposed to activate it with the newly supplied sim card or replace that with the sim from the phone I was upgrading from. Turns out I had to swap in my old sim in order to activate it. No biggie.
> 
> Well, the phone is awesome, worth the wait - but I wouldn't advise anyone to do an online/over-the-phone update if you can find a store with phones in stock. Rogers doesn't do anything special and/or convenient for it's customers when you do. There is no way I would ever upgrade online again.
> 
> If you are in the Rogers loop, sounds like things are picking up speed, but if there is an apple store near you save yourself the hassle!
> 
> Cheers



Hey Doulogos, when did you place your oder? I placed mine on Jul 10th, and I'm trying to logically calculate when I should be receiving mine.
Thanks!


----------



## ahabsfan

*Finally*

I ordered 2 32G Black 3GS phones over the phone on July 2 and they finally arrived yesterday. I never did receive a tracking e-mail from Rogers. I knew they were on their way Tuesday by checking UPS using the cell phone numbers for reference. Rogers were never able to provide any info during the whole process. What's the point of track and trace if they can't tell you where you sit in the queue?


----------



## KMPhotos

I've got a couple of friends who ordered 3gs's about a month ago and they finally arrived this week. Rogers is getting new stock a lot quicker and filling all the backorders as fast as possible. So if you are still waiting it shouldn't be long now.


----------



## msvegas

*I think they've forgotten about me...*

I've been watching this forum since I ordered my iPhone over a month ago, for any hint of when it would be getting to me. Thanks to everyone for all the updates.

Unfortunately, still nothing.

I ordered a 16GB iPhone 3GS on June 24th from Rogers. Called Track and Trace, Customer Service, etc. etc. multiple times, couldn't get a straight answer-- as expected.

Because Retentions gave me a $50 credit on my phone, I can't do the HUP at the Apple Store or at a Rogers Store.

I'm starting to think it'll never get here...

Has anyone who ordered a 16GB Black 3GS from Rogers around June 24th gotten theirs yet?

It seems like 32GB phones ordered after me are getting shipped already 

Thanks!


----------



## rembot

I did it.
Anyone who lives close to an apple store, cancel your phone order (not the contract!!) then go to the apple store, get the phone, and rogers will charge you 200$ on your next bill. So i basically got my phone, paid nothing and walk out!


----------



## doulogos

*One other thing I thought I should mention...*

I recently upgraded to an iPhone... so this is about one aspect of that I forgot to mention in previous posts.

Though I have as good a credit rating as is financially possible, Rogers has, for whatever reason, assigned me a credit limit of $300.

When the iPhone went through, they taked the price of it ($299 + whatever = $340 something) to my bill - which immediately suspended my account.

I noticed that neither my phone, nor my wife's phone could call out or receive a call, so I phoned Rogers, and eventually discovered that my account was suspended on account of this ridiculous credit limit. 

I actually said to the lady whom I had to do with, "Let me get this straight... my credit limit was insufficient for the phone that your people approved, so you... let it go through knowing the moment it did you would have to suspend my account???" or something similar. I tried hard to baste each word with the profoundness of my incredulity, but she didn't seem to think it was all that ridiculous.

Anyway, I just had them charge it to my credit card, shook my head, and had my account reinstated in the next couple of minutes.

Which is just to add a word to the wise: If your Rogers credit limit is anywhere close to how much the iPhone + current Bill is, expect to suddenly have your account suspended when the upgrade goes through.


----------



## AussieOyster

*Question for All*

Can someone who has placed their order over the phone for thier iphone with Rogers please help me out.

I'm looking to know when you placed your order, and when the order was fulfilled? 

I'm entering a new billing period with my current cell phone carrier, and I need to know if I'll be waiting another month. 

I ordered my phone on Jul 10th and I'm still waiting.

Thanks all


----------



## doulogos

AussieOyster said:


> Can someone who has placed their order over the phone for thier iphone with Rogers please help me out.
> 
> I'm looking to know when you placed your order, and when the order was fulfilled?
> 
> I'm entering a new billing period with my current cell phone carrier, and I need to know if I'll be waiting another month.
> 
> I ordered my phone on Jul 10th and I'm still waiting.
> 
> Thanks all


I ordered on the 25th of June, it was delivered on the 5th of August.


----------



## PoohBear

AussieOyster said:


> Can someone who has placed their order over the phone for thier iphone with Rogers please help me out.
> 
> I'm looking to know when you placed your order, and when the order was fulfilled?
> 
> I'm entering a new billing period with my current cell phone carrier, and I need to know if I'll be waiting another month.
> 
> I ordered my phone on Jul 10th and I'm still waiting.
> 
> Thanks all


I ordered June 24th at 7:30 am. It still hasn't been delivered. Called rogers a couple of days ago and they said it was still back ordered.

Cancel your order and get your phone from an Apple Store or Costco or something.


----------



## ahabsfan

AussieOyster said:


> Can someone who has placed their order over the phone for thier iphone with Rogers please help me out.
> 
> I'm looking to know when you placed your order, and when the order was fulfilled?
> 
> I'm entering a new billing period with my current cell phone carrier, and I need to know if I'll be waiting another month.
> 
> I ordered my phone on Jul 10th and I'm still waiting.
> 
> Thanks all


I placed my phone order on July 2. I received my phones on Aug 5. I ordered 2 Black 32G 3GS phones. I never received a tracking e-mail from Rogers and the folks at the track and trace department were no help. I did on occasion check the UPS website using the cell phone numbers as reference. The order shipped on Aug 4 and arrived the next day. One other thing I noticed was that on the Rogers website it showed when my next HUP was and it was based on the shipping date from UPS. Up until then there was no updated HUP info that I can recall.


----------



## MrBlonde

i ordered on the 26th of june and received mine on tuesday

good luck !


btw it was a black 32


----------



## iro

*oh man*

I feel like I'm going to be waiting forever... you all have ordered the phone before me. I ordered my iphone 3gs / black 16g only a week and a half ago - july 29th.. the csr I spoke with told me people had been getting theirs a week and a half. my bf works for rogers tv and he tried to order it through the employee line and they told him we'd be waiting til atleast aug 20th. we decided to order just through normal rogers. 

i'm in london, so the closest apple store is in tdot.. hour and a half drive.. im debating going there if i'm going to be waiting over a month!! i've called rogers to check on my status and they just told me i should be receiving and e-mail once the phones are shipped out. i've been really excited about getting my phone, i ordered like 8 new cases on ebay hahaha... i got an itrip for 10$ sweet deals!! anyhoo.. one thing i'm not sure about is .. right now.. i have an unlocked nokia phone and am using rogers pay as you go, i ordered the phone with the 3 year contract..so once i get my phone, ill call and have it activated, keeping my pay as you go number.. so if i cancel the order, i can still go pick up the phone, and pay the 199? or how does that work? and also, do i have to make an apt to go to the apple store? blah i just want my phone!!!!

i'm crossing my fingers for you all!!

-ro


----------



## PoohBear

*Any Updates*

Has anyone received a tracking number or a phone recently?

I'm still waiting for mine.


----------



## RudeDog

*Blah!*

Hey.

I've been following the thread and hoping that the 32G Black beast I ordered on the 27th of June would be coming this week. Judging by what has been posted, people who ordered on the 25th and 26th of June got theirs last week. I'm still waiting. *grumble* No email with shipping details, no UPS truck in the laneway. XX)
Oh.. for those who are keeping track.. mine is a new order.. not a hardware upgrade. Although I should think that wouldn't matter.


----------



## timsmish

*Hmmm*

Good point is it different for new subscribers??? I have been waiting since june 21st for a 16g black one


----------



## AussieOyster

*Crazy*

This is crazy. 

Doulogos has recieved his phone, and ordered it on the 25th of Jun.
Timsmish if you haven't received yours yet, and you ordered a new order on the 21st of June, I'm not getting mine for a while.

I'm also a new order, for the 3GS, and I've placed my order on the 10th of July. 
Because I'm getting a coportate plan, and had to fight with Rogers on so many issues, I'm unable to go to a Rogers or Apple store to get my phone.

What I also don't understand is why do the Roger stores have phones while people are waiting for the call center to get phones.

Is there anything we can do? I'm shocked The Toronto Star, or CBC hasn't done an article on this! It's horrible customer service.


----------



## PoohBear

timsmish said:


> Good point is it different for new subscribers??? I have been waiting since june 21st for a 16g black one


I'm a new subscriber and I ordered a black 32 on June 24th. Still nothing.


----------



## Bionic Weasel

*New Subscriber*



RudeDog said:


> Hey.
> 
> I've been following the thread and hoping that the 32G Black beast I ordered on the 27th of June would be coming this week. Judging by what has been posted, people who ordered on the 25th and 26th of June got theirs last week. I'm still waiting. *grumble* No email with shipping details, no UPS truck in the laneway. XX)
> Oh.. for those who are keeping track.. mine is a new order.. not a hardware upgrade. Although I should think that wouldn't matter.





timsmish said:


> Good point is it different for new subscribers??? I have been waiting since june 21st for a 16g black one



This is really messed up... I'm a new subscriber, I ordered a 32gb Black iPhone 3gs on July 11th. Just got tracking email like 15 minutes ago. Not that I'm complaining 

Although before 15 minutes ago I definitely was.


----------



## extracaffeinated

I just put my cellphone number in the UPS tracking reference page, and it says my package is "in transit"
does that mean it's on its way?


----------



## Bionic Weasel

extracaffeinated said:


> I just put my cellphone number in the UPS tracking reference page, and it says my package is "in transit"
> does that mean it's on its way?


Sure does


----------



## extracaffeinated

Yay finally! :clap:
I was hoping it wasn't a false alarm
now I'm just praying that UPS shipping is a little faster than Rogers


----------



## AussieOyster

*Extracaffeinated What did you order?*



extracaffeinated said:


> Yay finally! :clap:
> I was hoping it wasn't a false alarm
> now I'm just praying that UPS shipping is a little faster than Rogers


Hey Extracaffeinated, what did you order and when?


----------



## extracaffeinated

AussieOyster said:


> Hey Extracaffeinated, what did you order and when?


I ordered a 16 GB Black 3GS iPhone on the 18th of july through Rogers customer service.
I'm an existing Rogers customer

edit: received just now!


----------



## AussieOyster

*Not Cool*



extracaffeinated said:


> I ordered a 16 GB Black 3GS iPhone on the 18th of july through Rogers customer service.
> I'm an existing Rogers customer
> 
> edit: received just now!


Extracaffeinated, I am super excited for you! So strange and I am not happy, I also order mine through customer service, on Jul 10th, Black 3GS 16gb, and I'm still waiting. I ordered mine 7days before you. I'm a new account, which I've been told won't make a difference. I've been told once you place the order for the phone, all the orders are put in priority.


----------



## Bionic Weasel

AussieOyster said:


> Extracaffeinated, I am super excited for you! So strange and I am not happy, I also order mine through customer service, on Jul 10th, Black 3GS 16gb, and I'm still waiting. I ordered mine 7days before you. I'm a new account, which I've been told won't make a difference. I've been told once you place the order for the phone, all the orders are put in priority.


Yeah I'm not gonna lie, from what I've been seeing their "priority" is fairly random.


----------



## extracaffeinated

AussieOyster said:


> Extracaffeinated, I am super excited for you! So strange and I am not happy, I also order mine through customer service, on Jul 10th, Black 3GS 16gb, and I'm still waiting. I ordered mine 7days before you. I'm a new account, which I've been told won't make a difference. I've been told once you place the order for the phone, all the orders are put in priority.


yeah, I would be really mad if I were you! I also see that some people who ordered in June haven't even received theirs yet. You should call customer service and check the status of your order because a lot of people have had problems with their orders being cancelled


----------



## popereel

*August 3rd Order*

I've been monitoring this site for a week now to garner any clues as to when my August 3rd upgrade order will be filled (32gb black).
I thought I'd jump in so others can monitor when my order is filled (it may help them determining the ETA of their order)...I have a feeling that it maybe next week or so as it does seem they are receiving stock at a fairly frequent rate now.
Rogers tracking department has not been any help as to where I am in queue...

Dan


----------



## AussieOyster

*New Information from Rogers*

So after speaking with track and Trace, and a managers line, that's right, there is a specific number for managers, I have new information.

So it seems what the reps don't tell us is that although there are priority for 1st come 1st serve for the iphones though the call center, there is a different list for current customers and new customers.

The below information is from what I have gathered from reading this forum for the 3GS 16gb.

So if you are a current customer getting a handware upgrade, they seem to be devliering orders to those customers who ordered on Jul 18th.

New accounts, I feel, and I hope they're wrong, people are still waiting from Jun 21st.

Not sure why Rogers is still supplying phones to hardware upgrades when new accounts have been waiting since Jun 21st, but this is from what I've been told, or reading.

Cheers, happy waiting. I'm pissed.


----------



## RudeDog

**grumble**

I can confirm that. I just called today as well, and was told (after being bounced around and told something was wrong with my order, then that my order was completely not there, to yep, my order was there and just fine and dandy, thanks.) that the "hardware upgrades" and new orders were separate and shipped from separate locations. XX) 
Oh.. and apparently customer service just can't see an order on their screens if it's back ordered and hasn't been shipped yet. XX)


----------



## AussieOyster

*Update Needed*



popereel said:


> I've been monitoring this site for a week now to garner any clues as to when my August 3rd upgrade order will be filled (32gb black).
> I thought I'd jump in so others can monitor when my order is filled (it may help them determining the ETA of their order)...I have a feeling that it maybe next week or so as it does seem they are receiving stock at a fairly frequent rate now.
> Rogers tracking department has not been any help as to where I am in queue...
> 
> Dan


Hey Popereel, if you get your order next week, please keep us all updated.Same with everyone else. Please once you receive your iphone, please keep us updated. So for those who are still waiting can estimate a time when our phones will be coming!

Thanks


----------



## Normo

I ordered my iPhone 32GB Black on July 16th, I'm an existing customer and I still haven't gotten my phone sent out yet. So if they are filling July 18th orders of iPhones I sure hope mine is coming soon.


----------



## popereel

*Yep*

Yeah that is my intention...I am probably overly optimistic with guessing that next week will be the ETA - I'm upgrading from a 16gb 3g (daughter is inheriting it) - I don't understand why Rogers can't give an accurate time...they must have some control over their supply chain.
I've been very happy with Rogers so far and rather surprised that new customers aren't receiving their phones at an equal rate as existing.
If it makes any difference...I think the IPhone is worth the pain...it's a great device.


----------



## popereel

*No Problem*

I figure I may be a bit optimistic sighting next week for the ETA...I'm still baffled as to how little control Rogers seems to have on their supply chain.


----------



## imobile

*Supply chain ?*



popereel said:


> I figure I may be a bit optimistic sighting next week for the ETA...I'm still baffled as to how little control Rogers seems to have on their supply chain.


Is there a supply?

I lucked out.
July 8 ~ Got on the wait list with Wireless Wave here in Victoria at their Costco booth ( where I bought my Sony E K790 two years ago. Was #14.)
On June 27, called Wireless Wave closest to me at the local Mall, and voila, yes we have a 32GB on stock.
My Five 30/6GB data!
So picked it up ... and called Rogers on August 3rd to add the $12 Essentials rip off... well, overpriced but necessary if one wanted caller ID.

At that time the 'hold message' said there was NO supply of IPhone3G S.
Guess things have improved for some.
And now realize just how lucky I was!

It IS worth the wait!


----------



## popereel

*You're Right*

It is worth the wait...I have a 16gb 3g which my daughter will inherit once the 32gb arrives. The IPhone is just a great device and now that it tethers, ferry trips are just that much less tedious.
Great to hear things worked out for you...


----------



## AussieOyster

*Any News*



timsmish said:


> Good point is it different for new subscribers??? I have been waiting since june 21st for a 16g black one


Hey Timsmish, I also ordered a 16g black, and I'm a new subscriber. Any news, have you received your phone?
Also, if you did receive your phone, can you tell me when?
Cheers


----------



## Normo

AussieOyster said:


> So after speaking with track and Trace, and a managers line, that's right, there is a specific number for managers, I have new information.
> 
> So it seems what the reps don't tell us is that although there are priority for 1st come 1st serve for the iphones though the call center, there is a different list for current customers and new customers.
> 
> The below information is from what I have gathered from reading this forum for the 3GS 16gb.
> 
> So if you are a current customer getting a handware upgrade, they seem to be devliering orders to those customers who ordered on Jul 18th.
> 
> New accounts, I feel, and I hope they're wrong, people are still waiting from Jun 21st.
> 
> Not sure why Rogers is still supplying phones to hardware upgrades when new accounts have been waiting since Jun 21st, but this is from what I've been told, or reading.
> 
> Cheers, happy waiting. I'm pissed.


I placed my order on July 16th. I'm an existing customer with a hardware upgrade. I still haven't received anything about my phone. I sure hope though that this week I get it, because if they are filling July 18th orders they forgot about me


----------



## Iceshower

*Question..*

I've read here that it is possible to go to the Apple store to pick up their phones because of this ridiculous wait period. I tried to go to a Rogers Plus store before, and I was told that I was only able to upgrade online since I currently have a Iphone 3G. Would I be able to upgrade at an Apple store, or is this the same case?

Also... anyone who is doing a hardware upgrade from either Iphone to 3GS, or other still waiting for their new phone orders from June?

Been waiting since June 29th for a 32GB 3GS and still no signs of it coming.


----------



## ray2009

*Got my iPhone*

I ordered a 16 GB Black 3GS iPhone on the 23th of July through Rogers customer service.
I'm an existing Rogers customer and upgraded my old SonyErricsson phone to iPhone.
I got my iPhone on Aug 14th, there was no email about tracking information from Rogers at all.


----------



## ray2009

*Got my iPhone*

I ordered a 16 GB Black 3GS iPhone on the 23th of July through Rogers customer service.
I'm an existing Rogers customer and upgraded my old SonyEricsson phone to iPhone.
I got my iPhone on Aug 14th, there was no email about tracking information from Rogers at all.


----------



## RudeDog

So.. no one has received a phone or tracking email yet this week?


----------



## jgoethals

*Also still waiting*

Here is my current order info:

Ordered: 32GB 3Gs (black)
Date: July 28th
Existing customer: Yes
UPS info: None
Rogers site info: None
Being charged $30 a month already: Affirmative 

I'll post again if any of this information changes.


----------



## popereel

*Keeping with the process*

Here is my current order info:

Ordered: 32GB 3Gs (black)
Date: August 3rd 
Existing customer: Yes
UPS info: None
Rogers site info: None
Have a 3g operational
Called tracking twice - no help what so ever:yawn:

I'll post again if any of this information changes.


----------



## mkurtes

Here is my current order info:

Ordered: 32GB 3GS (Black)
Date: July, 14 2009
Existing customer: Yes
UPS info: None
Rogers site info: None
Have a 3g operational
Called Rogers 3 times, no news for me yet.

I'll post again if any of this information changes.


----------



## Normo

*Still waiting here*

Here is my current order info:

Ordered: 32GB 3GS (Black)
Date: July, 16 2009
Existing customer: Yes
UPS info: None
Rogers site info: None

Getting tired of waiting...


----------



## RudeDog

*Sympathy is in the dictionary... *

Here is my current order info:

Ordered: 32GB 3GS (Black)
Date: **JUNE** 27th
Existing customer: No
UPS info: None
Rogers site info: None

XX)


----------



## PoohBear

RudeDog said:


> Here is my current order info:
> 
> Ordered: 32GB 3GS (Black)
> Date: **JUNE** 27th
> Existing customer: No
> UPS info: None
> Rogers site info: None
> 
> XX)


I understand your pain RudeDog. Here is my current order info:

Ordered: 32GB 3GS (Black)
Date: JUNE 24th
Existing customer: No
UPS info: None
Rogers site info: None

Called rogers last week, and they said "Your phone is still back ordered, it's in the system and you should be getting a tracking number any day"

Everything Rogers tell us is BS and lies. I've been waiting 8 full weeks now, and every time I talk to a CSR they say "Any day now", "Shouldn't be too much longer", and "We are getting in a huge shipment". If you are a new customer and ordered sometime in July don't expect you phone for quite a while.


----------



## Bionic Weasel

*Ouch.*

RudeDog and PoohBear, I have no idea why I got mine ahead of the both of you.

Ordered: 32GB 3GS (Black)
Date: July 10
Existing customer: No
Tracking info received Aug 13
Arrived: Aug 14

I'm happy I got mine, but it's kinda whack that I got mine before you two despite ordering 2+ weeks later.


----------



## BlackberryLover123

Walked into Rogers Store and did a Hardware upgrade for iphone 3gs 16gig black. On my account I had a note from customer relation, and got it for 174.99 and no admin fee.

I also got my voice plan for 25 per month with 10 discount (15 per month - 250 per day time, unlimied after 6 and free on weekends), free unlimited network calling, 6 gig data + enhance package (vmail, cw, cd, 2500 txt etc) for 35 per month (30 + 10 - 5 discount).

so I pay 50 per month + 6.95 + 911 for the renewal of the plan for 3yrs. The dealer didn't have to do much since it was already in the note for my account.

Came, asked, and took my iphone 3gs home in less than 1 hour.

Pretty sweet.

But i still have my bb for work.


----------



## BlackberryLover123

*Sweet*

Got my iphone 16 gig 3gs in less than 30 mins at a Rogers Store.

Basically, I had already spoken to Customer relations and the deal and plan was noted in my account for renewal.

Hardware: iphone 3gs 16gig black for 174.99+ tax and no admin fee
Plan: 15 per month voice plan (25 per month for 250/daytime + unlimited after 6 and on weekend, 1000 incoming mins + $10 discount), 35 for data plan + enhance package (6 gig data + vmail, cw, cd, etc with 2500 txt msg), free unlimited network calling. Total is 50 per month + 6.95 + 0.5.

Came, asked, and left with my iphone 3gs in less than 30 mins, yesterday.


----------



## adarvish

I ordered mine through Customer relations on July 23rd and received it today at 11 a.m. They sent it out to UPS last night at 8P.M. Basically I called into track and trace earlier this week and told them about my 3.5 weeks wait time, and they told me they are going to fill out a "rush service" form to get the phone out to me quicker. So 3 days later here it is. Btw, I am told that Rogers has 30,000 orders left to fill and only got 7000 IPhone of all various kinds. So go figure. Anyhow, I understand how frustrating the wait could be so just hang in there. One guaranteed way to speed up the process is to find a store (Rogers Stores, Best buy, future shops, even better Apple store), if they have the right stock, you can possibly walk out with one. Wont hurt to try. good luck guys. 

My order was a White 32 GB Iphone 3gs . This was a HUP.


----------



## popereel

*Very Strange*

After reading the above post, I called Rogers Tracking dept to enquire about queue jumping and they assured me that all orders are sent out on a priority basis and following the order of the queue...hmmmm do I believe anything Rogers CSR's say anymore?
Regarding the 30,000 number she said she doubted if it was any where near that...once again I'm feeling more love and trust from my exwife...

Too bad there isn't any Rogers employees reading this forum and responding to some of the anxiety...it would be nice to get some straight answers and time-lines...


----------



## AussieOyster

*Massive update*

An Exisiting Rogers Account Holder, who I work with, ordered on Aug 13th a black 16g 3Gs, and received his phone TODAY (Aug 20th). 1 week waiting period.

This is horrible! I've been waiting since Jul 10th, and people have been waiting since Jun 24th. Who are new accounts.

Stock needs to be transfered from the warehouse dealing with current accounts to new accounts.

I called track and trace, who are a waste of time, but they have indicated their system is down.

If anyone has any suggestions to take action, please let me know, as I have a dead cell phone with another company, and I have no home phone, I'm currently phoneless.


----------



## RudeDog

Hey. 

A friend of mine contacted this guy:
Keith McArthur (RogersKeith) on Twitter
and told him I was having issues.. he got back to me.. I sent him a detailed email regarding my trials and tribulations regarding this whole iPhone debacle. Including pointing to this thread. And he was able to pass it up the ladder. I'm not saying that this will solve anything or get you your phone any faster. It didn't with me. But the more concerns that are expressed to the higher ups about the flawed supply management, etc.. maybe this won't happen to the guys who order next year. *shrug*


----------



## dbanigan

*My solution to the iDebacle*

I did the hardware upgrade over the phone on July 6 and called about once a week to check when it would be shipping. On Thursday July 30 as my buddy was in Wireless Wave getting not one, but TWO, brand spanking new iPhones (black 32 & white 16) I called again to find out why a third party had 6 iphones in stock but the "exclusive distributor" couldn't even tell me when they would be getting some. I grumbled away until August 13th at which point I walked into Wireless Wave at Eglinton Square and picked up my iPhone (black 32) right there and then. All I had to do was cancel my order with Track and Trace which took all of 5 minutes - I also had to cancel my data plan - which they had been charging me for by the way - then WW put the order through, reactivated my data plan and handed me my phone.

The only caveat is that your phone can't have shipped already. I would suggest you go to your nearest WW, Telephone Booth, etc and ask them if they have your desired iPhone in stock and if they do, call Track and Trace right away and explain the situation, they are getting the sale anyway so it makes no difference to them where you get it.

Good Luck


----------



## Normo

I'm tired of waiting. I've made a personal shopping appointment in Toronto for tomorrow. I would have done this sooner but work got in the way.
So I've waited 5 weeks not and still no tracking no email nothing. So time to visit the Apple store and get me my phone because this waiting game is driving me insane.


----------



## (v)atrex3G

I've been waiting now for about 3.5 weeks now and nothing. I'm actually on the phone right now with Rogers trying to talk to someone. Of course I was juggled around quite a bit first. But hopefully they directed me to the right people this time

I'll let you know if I find any new info

by the way I'm an existing customer and I ordered iPhone 3gs black 32 gig


----------



## Wiggy88

(v)atrex3G said:


> I've been waiting now for about 3.5 weeks now and nothing. I'm actually on the phone right now with Rogers trying to talk to someone. Of course I was juggled around quite a bit first. But hopefully they directed me to the right people this time
> 
> I'll let you know if I find any new info
> 
> by the way I'm an existing customer and I ordered iPhone 3gs black 32 gig


been 2 months for me... june 24th. your in a huge line dude


----------



## bigfoo

God for some weird ass reason they won't let me post, so i had to make another account.

I ordered my 32gb on July 13th, the god damn rogers agent screwed me over by canceling without telling me. (I merely asked to see if canceling would be faster... but the bastard did it without even telling me).

I found out it was canceled on July 21st, and the order had to be placed again so i was really pissed off.

I have been waiting and poking around various rogers wireless stores all over Ontario (i travel a lot around ONT due to work), but with no luck.

I was in Brantford on Aug 19th, and i called a Rogers wireless store. AND guess what! they had the 32gb 3GS, 2 of them to be exact. The douche i spoke with on the phone said he cannot hold any of them for me, and he said i had to cancel my order through the phone with an agent. Then he said the cancellation make take up to 24 hours...

I called rogers and was put to speak with some chick agent. i MERELY asked how long cancellation would take.... i haven't even finished my sentence then she said "OPPS, i pressed canceled! I was ticked off, so i called back with the rogers in brantford and told them to wait i ll rush over during my lunch break. 

but at the end of this madness i got my phone. NOT the color i wanted but who gives a damn after all this BS.

I sincerely wish you guys luck (getting this phone takes a tremendous amount of patience and luck), and seriously it is easier to just spam the stores than to wait for it to be shipped.


----------



## fjnmusic

Wiggy88 said:


> been 2 months for me... june 24th. your in a huge line dude


You are only in a huge line if you refuse to opt out of the line and find a better solution. Why this loyalty to the Rogers/Fido outlet is beyond me. Please, for the love of all things good, visit an Apple Store if you have one anywhere near you. You can walk out with an iPhone the same day. I did this darn near two months ago, and I've been a Rogers customer for a good six years. You'll still pay your monthly bill to Rogers. You'll jest get an iPhone WAY sooner. Seriously.


----------



## solopilot

This is all very unfortunate to hear. It sounds like Rogers needs some serious work on its supply management - a problem like this should persist a week or two at worst, not two months.

As to finding a phone, I was apparently pretty lucky. Last weekend I found and purchased the phone in the colour and capacity I was looking for on my first try. It was at the Rogers store in the Eatons Center in Toronto. I walked up to the counter, asked if they had it, he said "uum yup", handed it to me, set everything up and I was on my way. The Apple store was a 30 second walk away had I been unlucky anyhow.

The icing on the cake? 3 days later I realized Fido was a much better option for me financially. Rogers has the statement in their contract where you can return the phone and cancel your contract with no fee, and a 100% refund, if its in the first 15 days/30 minutes, so I decided to excersize this option and get the phone from Fido. Well, they transferred me to cancellations (retentions) and they threw a $15 per month discount at me. I get $15 off every month for 3 years. Not bad for a Rogers customer of a whopping 3 days.

Anyway.. the point of this story: 1) I had to gloat a little  2) Forget waiting for your phone order to ship. Just go to a Rogers or Apple store already!!


----------



## Wiggy88

fjnmusic said:


> You are only in a huge line if you refuse to opt out of the line and find a better solution. Why this loyalty to the Rogers/Fido outlet is beyond me. Please, for the love of all things good, visit an Apple Store if you have one anywhere near you. You can walk out with an iPhone the same day. I did this darn near two months ago, and I've been a Rogers customer for a good six years. You'll still pay your monthly bill to Rogers. You'll jest get an iPhone WAY sooner. Seriously.


Because i do not have time to drive to toronto when working 60 hours a week and going to school full time. 

And For all those who have lost hope, i just :love2: shipping notice and will arrive on monday.

Just gotta wait.. I must of called track and trace maybe 5 times in 2 months, and all i can say is, ABOUT GOD DAMN TIME!


----------



## (v)atrex3G

If I go to a Rogers store to get my iphone, well i have to give them my $299 right there and then, or will it show up on my bill?


----------



## solopilot

I had to pay for the phone its self right in the store before I could have it. Other stuff like the activation fee goes on the phone bill.


----------



## (v)atrex3G

I stopped in at a Rogers store here in town to see if I could pick up a 3GS. No such luck. The guy simply said there isn't a Rogers store in Canada with the 3GS in stock. I guess ill have to just give up and wat it out.


----------



## solopilot

(v)atrex3G said:


> The guy simply said there isn't a Rogers store in Canada with the 3GS in stock.


Not true.

The phone is in stock and inventory is being maintained successfully at several of the principle Rogers Plus locations in Canada, according to a sales rep at the 220 Yonge location. I bought a black 16gb 3gs last weekend at the first store I walked into. Rogers (and Fido) are simply issuing a blanket statement that the phone is not available until inventory issues are more universally resolved.


----------



## dashyork

I think it's ironic that in the time between ordering my phone from Rogers and having it delivered (which hasn't happened yet), I've had chance to buy a phone from Apple, LOSE IT, and buy a second phone from Apple. 

I ordered (black 16G) at the end of June or early July. Mid-July I gave up waiting and bought from the Eaton Centre Apple store. We weren't able to cancel the original order so I was supposed to just refuse delivery whenever it arrived. 

A couple weeks after buying from the Apple store, I lost that phone (or it was stolen) at a movie theatre. I thought, "well, maybe my original order will arrive this week and I can just accept the delivery instead of refusing it." After another week of waiting and still no sign, I gave up AGAIN and went to Yorkdale to get a replacement phone (for full price). Another week after that, still no sign of the original Rogers delivery.

... and yes, it was PAINFUL losing the phone after only a couple of weeks. And paying $700 for a replacement. :-(


----------



## fjnmusic

solopilot said:


> Not true.
> 
> The phone is in stock and inventory is being maintained successfully at several of the principle Rogers Plus locations in Canada, according to a sales rep at the 220 Yonge location. I bought a black 16gb 3gs last weekend at the first store I walked into. Rogers (and Fido) are simply issuing a blanket statement that the phone is not available until inventory issues are more universally resolved.


Or they purposely understocked the item in the hopes that you'll buy a BlackBerry or Palm or other iPhone wannabe instead. They make more money on those.


----------



## solopilot

fjnmusic said:


> Or they purposely understocked the item in the hopes that you'll buy a BlackBerry or Palm or other iPhone wannabe instead. They make more money on those.


So you think this is a giant, deliberately orchestrated bait-and-switch scheme? That doesn't sound like a very likely (or realistic) scenario to be honest. 

I read this article yesterday, it would appear the supply issue could actually be on Apple's end: 

Stock issues with iPhone 3GS? Reason for delay in India Launch? | iPhone Help !



> August 22, 2009
> 
> The iPhone 3Gs has given Apple a real boost. After selling 1 million 3Gs in just 3 days and a total of 5.2million iPhones in Q3 (majority of which were the old iPhone 3G); it seems that Apple is facing serious stock issues. Rogers in Canada is out of stock and is full filling the back orders with whatever new stock arrives on a weekly basis. Earlier this month even Australia went out of stock and supply still remains thin.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> During the Q3 earnings call Apple COO, Tim Cook had admitted that iPhone 3G S demand is high and some overseas launch might be delayed due to stock issues. This probably explains the delay in the iPhone 3GS India launch. Currently AT&T in US is promising delivery in 7-14 days. US remains Apple’s primary market for the iPhone and we can expect the supply chain to favor the countries where the 3GS has already been introduced. The iPhone 3G S was originally expected to hit the Indian market sometime in August itself (we also heard some wild pricing details), but we are highly unsure on the India launch now as wild estimates are ranging from late August to October. No one including the employees and PR at the Indian carriers are able to give a clear view at the moment.


----------



## WildCard

I just recently purchased a white 16gb Iphone 3gs online through rogers since all the rogers stores were sold out. I came on to this site and saw this forum and everyones waiting games. My buddy then told me that future shop had one white 32gb iphone 3gs in stock  . I went into future shop and was told I must cancel my online order first. 1 hour and 30 mins later on hold, I finally get through to a representative who tells me I can't cancel my order because it is already being processed  ?? Who knows how long I will have to wait now


----------



## Normo

*I have my iPhone*

Well I got my iPhone from the Apple Store about 3 days ago. I love the phone. Here's the catch.

I call into rogers looking to get some credit back for my data plan since I was charged for it from aug 8th to sept 7 for the 6bg/$30 plan. I got my phone on Aug 22nd. The agent said no... I proceeded to ask him why? "because you've had accesses to it since the 8th." So you are telling me I have to pay for a plan where I wasn't even able to use because you guys are so backed up on iPhone orders, where I had to drive myself 2 hours to get the iPhone and I have to pay the full amount for the data plan this month. Agent makes me wait and says yep I can't do anything for you...

In the end yep I still have to pay the full amount... 

I got my Phone and I'm happy, I guess I can just suck it up and pay the stupid charges.

Good hunting to whoever is still waiting.


----------



## fjnmusic

solopilot said:


> So you think this is a giant, deliberately orchestrated bait-and-switch scheme? That doesn't sound like a very likely (or realistic) scenario to be honest.
> 
> I read this article yesterday, it would appear the supply issue could actually be on Apple's end:
> 
> Stock issues with iPhone 3GS? Reason for delay in India Launch? | iPhone Help !


Yes I do. In case you hadn't noticed, Rogers has barely lifted a finger to promote the iPhone in Canada, but you'll see Rogers ads for others smartphones all over the place. Of course this is deliberate, and I would venture to say this is Apple's response to Rogers lack of enthusiasm. I could be wrong, but I don't think I am. How else do you explain an ample supply of iPhones at Apple stores while some customers trying to purchase an iPhone through Rogers outlets_ have been waiting two months??_


----------



## (v)atrex3G

What the f is wrong with rogers? just give us the aweful truth. we can handle it. We have been waiting for weeks with nothing. just give us something to hold on to. Rogers store's have been giving blanket statements in regards to wHAT THEY HAVE IN STOCK AND WHAT THEY ARE DOING TO COMBAT THE INDEQUATE STOCK PROBLEMS THEY ARE FACING. Come on!!!!


----------



## bigfoo

I just got confirmation # email, its not yet on UPS.
Ordered July 21st.

Problem is I already called and canceled the phone when i went to pick it up at a store a week ago. I guess they failed the canceling.


----------



## kkw86

Hardware Upgrade on August 13
Phone was shipped on August 19
Got the phone on August 21.

The person I spoke with when I ordered the phone said there was no delay warning message in their system when she processed the orders. Do you think it has anything to do with how long you've been with Rogers?


----------



## kkw86

Forgot to mention
I ordered White 16GB


----------



## KMPhotos

fjnmusic said:


> *How else do you explain an ample supply of iPhones at Apple stores while some customers trying to purchase an iPhone through Rogers outlets have been waiting two months??*


Ummm - Because it is an Apple product, so Apple will ALWAYS stock its own stores first. Apple Stores will always get faster shipments and larger allocations of shipments. Apple isn't going to let its own stores run dry.


----------



## (v)atrex3G

today I canceled my order and picked up a black 32gig iphone 3gs at costco. So happy I finaly got my 3GS. Good luck to every one still waiting.


----------



## fjnmusic

KMPhotos said:


> Ummm - Because it is an Apple product, so Apple will ALWAYS stock its own stores first. Apple Stores will always get faster shipments and larger allocations of shipments. Apple isn't going to let its own stores run dry.


Exactly my point. Thank you for explaining it so clearly.


----------



## WildCard

kkw86 said:


> Hardware Upgrade on August 13
> Phone was shipped on August 19
> Got the phone on August 21.
> 
> The person I spoke with when I ordered the phone said there was no delay warning message in their system when she processed the orders. Do you think it has anything to do with how long you've been with Rogers?


I'm hoping mine will ship this fast.
Upgraded online to Iphone 3gs on Aug 21.
Found out Future shop had one left in stock and tried to cancel my order.
Rep said my order was already being processed and couldn't cancel.
Hopefully this mean my iphone will be on the way soon.


----------



## solopilot

fjnmusic said:


> Exactly my point. Thank you for explaining it so clearly.


Huh?


----------



## Kevymac

I ordered my 3gs on August 11 through Rogers and I never recieved any tracking info email. I looked for the email 10 times a day and then the door bell rang on Monday and it was here. So just because you didn't get an email yet, there is still a chance it's on the way.


----------



## TheWildman

Here is my current order info:

Ordered: 32GB 3Gs (black)
Date: July 23 
Existing customer: Yes
UPS info: None
Rogers site info: None

Called tracking Aug. 26. The dude said I'm in his system and in the warehouse's system at 'Ready' which means the order is 'Ready to be filled by the warehouse'. Other then that he said he believes for the 32 GB they're filling orders from mid-July right now, and I should be 'soon', but he said they're only getting 'small' shipments of iPhones in right now. Very vague.

Does anyone know if I find a non-Apple store that has one of these in stock (FutureShop, etc) can they do the hardware upgrade if I can cancel the order, or is that only at Apple stores. No Apple store anywhere close to me unfortunately.


----------



## PoohBear

*Giving up! Switching to Bell!*

Ordered my iPhone 32 3Gs Black on June 24. Still nothing. Called Rogers again. Same old BS. It's "In the system", it's "Still back ordered" and I "should receive it any day". I gave up. Canceled my plan and my phone. Again, terrible customer service. Got cut off, went through 5 CSR's telling me different stories on how they can or can't cancel my order, and had 2 phone calls totaling 24 and 56 minutes to try to cancel my order. 

FYI... The last lady I talked to, Cynthia said that to cancel the order I should refuse to accept the order from UPS and I won't get charged for it. I have learned from mistakes in the past and recorded the phone conversation. I would recommend to anyone that is waiting for their phone to pick up one somewhere else and refuse the order when shipped from Rogers (as per Cynthia 's instructions).

Well, that's it for me. The iPhone is great, but I can't deal with Rogers incompetence, disorganization, and general lack of service. I'm now in line for a Pre with Bell. They can have my thousands of dollars instead. Good luck to everyone else. Hope you experience was better then mine.


----------



## fjnmusic

solopilot said:


> Huh?


You have to go back and read the whole thread. Then you'll understand.


----------



## sk411

hey guys , i just ordered an iPhone 16gb 3Gs on august 14 and on august 18 i received a mail, but they sent me an iPhone 8gb 3G. I had to send it back and i am waiting for the 3Gs ever since.


----------



## popereel

*Esclalation*

I called this morning and asked why a friend who ordered their phone on August 11th received their phone 6 days later - the agent filed an escalation report, so we'll see if that has any effect or whether it was a means to placate me. For those new to this thread, I ordered my upgrade on August 3rd - film at eleven...:yawn:


----------



## Dragko

I ordered my phone June 22, not message of out of stock then. Promised 3-5 days. 

Called in 7 days "It will be there Friday for sure"

Called on the following Wednesday "It is with the courior"

Called 1 week later "It has been Booked" apparently this means the order is filled and waiting for the mail.

Called 1 week later "It is backordered New shipment tuesday"

Called 1 week later "You are on the top of the list it will be there friday"

Called 1 week later "It is on it's way"

Waited 3.5 more weeks

Today they tell me my order was canceled and refunded on August 12. The payment may take 4-6 weeks to show up on your statement.

ARE YOU SERIOUS?


----------



## Jerkbot

*Gave up waiting for shipment*

After reading through this thread I released the 32G Black 3GS I ordered over the phone with Rogers on Aug 5th was probably not going to be shipped anytime soon. 

I tried every Rogers/Rogers Wireless affiliate in town until I found a phone at a small kiosk in the mall. The woman serving me said no store she new of received any shipments of 32G phones since the first batch for launch. They had some left because they are a new kiosk with relatively low traffic. I also had her call and cancel the original order with ease instead of me having to spend an hour or more on the phone.


----------



## heavymellow

*Still Waiting*

Here is my current order info:

Ordered: 32GB 3Gs (black)
Date: June 24th
Existing customer: Yes
UPS info: None
Being charged $30 a month already: Yep

I'm with fido, makes no difference really. Ordered my phone on june 24th. Was told it would arrive july 9th. Called in July 9th, guy didn't know what had happened but promised me it would be there on the 14th. Again 14th came around called in again. Was told it was delayed, and that they couldn't tell me when it would be out. Called in again on the 20th, they told me they would look into it, that it shouldn't have taken that long. Someone called me back a couple days later, and told me it was delayed till the 31st. August 1st getting ready to leave vancouver for edmonton, called back and was told that it was delayed again but should have more information on the 5th. Called back on the 5th of august, getting a little frustrated at this point had someone on the line that looked into things, and they said that the order was never placed. Well that it was placed but it got lost somewhere in the system between the placement and the warehouse, and it was stuck in the system. She would escalate. Start losing track of calls here... There were a few more. We're trying to unstuck the order, trying to do this and that etc, but the phone should be out to you by the 25th. Finally get back to vancouver missed a call from them on the 18th of august, got excited when I heard the message from fido, premature... They had to cancel and replace my order, and that now I could expect it on the 28th.... of september. Called back with great fury and anger. trying to figure out if since my order was canceled and replaced it would mean I didn't order on the 24th of june, but on the 18th of august. No one could tell me I demanded to speak to a supervisor. Was then told that I couldn't be transfered because the transfer system was down, and had been for 2 days.... I've worked in a call centre for over 10 years... not any more... thank god... but in 10 years a transfer system has never gone down. it's just a button on the phone. or a combination of buttons, it doesn't go down. Conveniently there was also not a team leader on the floor to field my call either.

Current status. Waiting. Drafting letters to vice-presidents of fido, and board of directors for rogers communications. I wouldn't be so mad if they said we're having supply problems right from the start, but what I got was the run around and different stories from everyone I talked to. I'm not blaming the agents. I'm blaming the companies still, not providing information to your customers is unacceptable and terrible customer service, but what they are doing is worse, they aren't providing information to their csr's, or at least not enough, or telling them that they can't talk about it. Either way, it's hard on the customers, and it's hard on the csr's... I got mad, and I don't get mad easily, I can't imagine what they must be going through over this from other people in the same position.


----------



## Tailrotor

Wow - I can't believe the pain some people are going through trying to get this phone. For myself, I was going to wait until September to get one since I was in no rush and figured I'd wait until the initial run on the phones had eased up some. Then last week, on a whim, I walked into a Rogers outlet in Halifax and asked if it was in stock. They said yes (mind you, only the 16gb models, which is what I wanted anyways), and half an hour later I was making calls on my 16gb black 3gs! I wonder if there is more demand for the 32gb.

Good luck to all those still waiting.


----------



## heavymellow

*supply*

the 32g to my understanding is in much higher demand. 

I understand apple is having problems meeting demand, they are shipping to their primary market first ( the U.S.). As long as I've been waiting thats fine by me. I don't mind waiting, if its supply thats low, I understand that. What i do mind is the run around. the mis-information, and the passing of the buck.

My problem lies with rogers/fido's treatment of those who made orders. People have been waiting, and given that none should be shipping to any of their stores until those orders have been met. To me it doesn't matter if each of their stores are getting 2 units per week or 100, if customers made orders and have been waiting those customers should come first.


----------



## Phat Bastard

I want to buy the Rogers 32 GB at Best Buy since I have to use up some store credit there, and I've been calling every store in the GTA for 4 days. None of them have stock.

This is stupid. I'm going out of my way to a) buy a phone I don't need since I have an iPhone 3G, b) give money to a specific store while I could just easily order it directly from Rogers. It shouldn't be this hard to spend my money.

I'm a huge Apple guy but this experience has been an eyesore for the company. I've never experienced such a supply shortage for an Apple product (although this has happened in the past apparently) and it sucks big time.

I think all the stores that advertise that they sell the iPhone 3GS should take down their signs, change their websites and any promotional material mentioning this phone until they actually have the product in stock.


----------



## gbishop

Phat Bastard said:


> I want to buy the Rogers 32 GB at Best Buy since I have to use up some store credit there, and I've been calling every store in the GTA for 4 days. None of them have stock.
> 
> This is stupid. I'm going out of my way to a) buy a phone I don't need since I have an iPhone 3G, b) give money to a specific store while I could just easily order it directly from Rogers. It shouldn't be this hard to spend my money.
> 
> I'm a huge Apple guy but this experience has been an eyesore for the company. I've never experienced such a supply shortage for an Apple product (although this has happened in the past apparently) and it sucks big time.
> 
> I think all the stores that advertise that they sell the iPhone 3GS should take down their signs, change their websites and any promotional material mentioning this phone until they actually have the product in stock.


Good luck. I've been trying to upgrade for a couple of weeks now. Rogers will give me the $299 pricing, but won't let me get the phone at the Apple Store. They've told me that if I don't want to pay $799 I have to get it through Rogers directly.


----------



## Phat Bastard

gbishop said:


> Good luck. I've been trying to upgrade for a couple of weeks now. Rogers will give me the $299 pricing, but won't let me get the phone at the Apple Store. They've told me that if I don't want to pay $799 I have to get it through Rogers directly.


Well isn't that a load of crap. According to a Rogers CSR on the phone, dealers can access the same pricing information that Rogers themselves can give you.

I think you should ask to talk to a manager to complain about this runaround.


----------



## fjnmusic

Dragko said:


> I ordered my phone June 22, not message of out of stock then. Promised 3-5 days.
> 
> Called in 7 days "It will be there Friday for sure"
> 
> Called on the following Wednesday "It is with the courior"
> 
> Called 1 week later "It has been Booked" apparently this means the order is filled and waiting for the mail.
> 
> Called 1 week later "It is backordered New shipment tuesday"
> 
> Called 1 week later "You are on the top of the list it will be there friday"
> 
> Called 1 week later "It is on it's way"
> 
> Waited 3.5 more weeks
> 
> Today they tell me my order was canceled and refunded on August 12. The payment may take 4-6 weeks to show up on your statement.
> 
> ARE YOU SERIOUS?


Sounds like a snow job, my friend. Do you really want o give these people any more of your money than you have to?


----------



## fjnmusic

heavymellow said:


> the 32g to my understanding is in much higher demand.
> 
> I understand apple is having problems meeting demand, they are shipping to their primary market first ( the U.S.). As long as I've been waiting thats fine by me. I don't mind waiting, if its supply thats low, I understand that. What i do mind is the run around. the mis-information, and the passing of the buck.
> 
> My problem lies with rogers/fido's treatment of those who made orders. People have been waiting, and given that none should be shipping to any of their stores until those orders have been met. To me it doesn't matter if each of their stores are getting 2 units per week or 100, if customers made orders and have been waiting those customers should come first.


I think they're hoping that people will get frustrated enough to just get a BlackBerry instead. Much more profit for Rogers in those.


----------



## fjnmusic

Phat Bastard said:


> I want to buy the Rogers 32 GB at Best Buy since I have to use up some store credit there, and I've been calling every store in the GTA for 4 days. None of them have stock.
> 
> This is stupid. I'm going out of my way to a) buy a phone I don't need since I have an iPhone 3G, b) give money to a specific store while I could just easily order it directly from Rogers. It shouldn't be this hard to spend my money.
> 
> I'm a huge Apple guy but this experience has been an eyesore for the company. I've never experienced such a supply shortage for an Apple product (although this has happened in the past apparently) and it sucks big time.
> 
> I think all the stores that advertise that they sell the iPhone 3GS should take down their signs, change their websites and any promotional material mentioning this phone until they actually have the product in stock.


Do remember: the Apple Stores are not out of stock. The responsibility to keep up with demand should lie with the seller moreso than the supplier. If other stores (ie. Apple Stores) can get stock, why can't Rogers or Best Buy or whoever else?


----------



## scandals

Hey everyone,

I just called Rogers and they said my iPhone 3GS shipped on friday :clap: and gave me a long waybill number starting with 1Z............ She said I could track it using the UPS website, but I entered the number and UPS says it is the wrong format. My waybill number is alpha numeric beyond the 1Z and UPS says it should only be numeric. Did anyone else get a number like that?

Thx!


----------



## popereel

When did you order it and what model?


----------



## scandals

32GB 3Gs. Ordered July 12 as an upgrade from the 16GB 3G of 2008.


----------



## Phat Bastard

scandals said:


> 32GB 3Gs. Ordered July 12 as an upgrade from the 16GB 3G of 2008.


I'm looking to do the same upgrade. How much did you pay for the phone?


----------



## popereel

Thanks Scandals...same order as yours on Aug 3 - so hopefully mine will come through soon - 

as for price $299.00 for 32gb if your voice and data plan was over $100.00 per month.


----------



## scandals

My bill is under $100 so it ended up being $399, but the nice CSR on the other end spiffed me with a $50 credit so it ended up being $349. I couldn't resist. First time I called they wouldn't budge, the second time he was more than willing to credit me. Just be nice and they'll give you more than you ask for.


----------



## Phat Bastard

scandals said:


> My bill is under $100 so it ended up being $399, but the nice CSR on the other end spiffed me with a $50 credit so it ended up being $349. I couldn't resist. First time I called they wouldn't budge, the second time he was more than willing to credit me. Just be nice and they'll give you more than you ask for.


Thanks for the tips. 

My average bill has been $96. The first guy I talked to told me the upgrade cost would be $499. I called back and the woman who I spoke with offered me the upgrade for $299--I didn't have to do any "convincing" or "being nice" in any way. She just told me that's the price!! I suppose she was flexible since I was only $4 off the $100/month standard.

I would have ordered it then and there but I want to buy it at a Best Buy, where I have store credit to use up..no stores have the 32 GB in stock!!


----------



## KMPhotos

fjnmusic said:


> Do remember: the Apple Stores are not out of stock. The responsibility to keep up with demand should lie with the seller moreso than the supplier. If other stores (ie. Apple Stores) can get stock, why can't Rogers or Best Buy or whoever else?


Your thinking is so one sided. Yes, Apple will keep its stores stocked because it is an Apple product - but it serves Apple NO purpose, and makes NO sense from a business standpoint not to get phones to its Roger/Fido, BestBuy or Futureshop stores. 
There are soooooo few Apple storers in Canada, and you can not order the iPhone through Apple online. So if Apple wants Canadians to have its products it will get the iPhones to Rogers/Fido and other stores.
Why the hell would Apple withhold iPhones? Apple wants them in as many hands as possible. Apple is in the business of making money, and buy not having them in Rogers stores the company is potentially loosing money. 
There is a shortage of 3gs phones. Apple didn't anticipate its success. Its supplier is making them as fast as it can.
That's it, that's all. No hidden agenda to keep them out of stores.


----------



## -Eric-

Well today, i went to a rogers retail store and wanted to buy my 1st iphone 3gs. I see the box, and the phone RIGHT infront of me behind the counter. I ask for a iphone 3gs, the stupid guy said none are in stock. WTF?


----------



## sk411

i was just wondering when does the rogers stores in the GTA recieve their shipment. as waiting for one is going to take forever.


----------



## fjnmusic

KMPhotos said:


> Your thinking is so one sided. Yes, Apple will keep its stores stocked because it is an Apple product - but it serves Apple NO purpose, and makes NO sense from a business standpoint not to get phones to its Roger/Fido, BestBuy or Futureshop stores.
> There are soooooo few Apple storers in Canada, and you can not order the iPhone through Apple online. So if Apple wants Canadians to have its products it will get the iPhones to Rogers/Fido and other stores.
> Why the hell would Apple withhold iPhones? Apple wants them in as many hands as possible. Apple is in the business of making money, and buy not having them in Rogers stores the company is potentially loosing money.
> There is a shortage of 3gs phones. Apple didn't anticipate its success. Its supplier is making them as fast as it can.
> That's it, that's all. No hidden agenda to keep them out of stores.


Wrong again. If it is not a hidden agenda, then it is ineptitude on the part of the seller not to stock the product that is in demand. Again, the store that stocks the product is the store that gets the business. Simple supply and demand economics, my friend. 

There is no shortage of RIM or Palm or other smartphones in Rogers stores. Why do you think that is? Apple could easily sell ALL of its iPhone stocks in its own stores (which is almost exactly what's happening) and laugh all the way to the bank. The profit on the phone itself goes to Apple either way. There's really nothing in it for Rogers apart from the three year contract. They make for selling the other types of smartphones. Since you can get the three year contract set up as well online at an Apple store, why does anyone even need to go through Rogers anymore to get this product? Distance from an Apple store is about the only real factor.

It is a fool who keeps waiting for the situation to change when a better option is available. Don't be a fool, folks, if you have the option of going elsewhere and not having to wait any longer. Still waiting for something ordered in June is unacceptable. And for gosh sakes, don't allow Rogers to charge you any money whatsoever if they haven't even deliver the goods yet.


----------



## fjnmusic

-Eric- said:


> Well today, i went to a rogers retail store and wanted to buy my 1st iphone 3gs. I see the box, and the phone RIGHT infront of me behind the counter. I ask for a iphone 3gs, the stupid guy said none are in stock. WTF?


Yup. Either conspiracy or stupidity. Take your pick.


----------



## -Eric-

fjnmusic said:


> Yup. Either conspiracy or stupidity. Take your pick.


Conspiracy :-(


----------



## mkurtes

I strongly suggest that you go to an Apple store, they seem to be well stocked of ALL iPhone 3GS's. Here's my story ...

I did a HUP through Rogers Customer Relations on July, 14 for a black 32GB iPhone 3GS, a month and a half past (calling periodically) and still nothing! So I called Rogers AGAIN last week only to find out that they accidently cancelled my order and said that if I redo the HUP then I lose my original place in line. WTF??? I freaked out on them, they finally said that I could go into a retailer and pick up the phone myself which is what I wanted to do in the first place but they said that I couldn't because of the price they are giving me the phone for. So, next I made an appointment at the Apple Store at Square One for the following day ... 10 minutes into my appointment they give me my iPhone.

Seriously, if you have been waiting like me ... call and make sure that Rogers didn't accidently cancel your order or better yet ... cancel your order and go to your local Apple Store or other retailer that carry the iPhone and get it that way.

Good luck!


----------



## -Eric-

My dad owns a buissness right beside a rogers retail store, the guy is a good customer with him and he said im the 1st on the waiting list. If he gets a stock of the iphone, he will personally give it to my dad.


----------



## KMPhotos

fjnmusic said:


> Wrong again. If it is not a hidden agenda, then it is ineptitude on the part of the seller not to stock the product that is in demand. Again, the store that stocks the product is the store that gets the business. Simple supply and demand economics, my friend.
> 
> There is no shortage of RIM or Palm or other smartphones in Rogers stores. Why do you think that is? Apple could easily sell ALL of its iPhone stocks in its own stores (which is almost exactly what's happening) and laugh all the way to the bank. The profit on the phone itself goes to Apple either way. There's really nothing in it for Rogers apart from the three year contract. They make for selling the other types of smartphones. Since you can get the three year contract set up as well online at an Apple store, why does anyone even need to go through Rogers anymore to get this product? Distance from an Apple store is about the only real factor.
> 
> It is a fool who keeps waiting for the situation to change when a better option is available. Don't be a fool, folks, if you have the option of going elsewhere and not having to wait any longer. Still waiting for something ordered in June is unacceptable. And for gosh sakes, don't allow Rogers to charge you any money whatsoever if they haven't even deliver the goods yet.


I don't get it. How is it good for Apple to keep the iPhone out of Rogers/Fido stores? I don't understand this. There is no good reason for the company to do this. It's losing out on money. Again, there are so few Apple Stores that nearly all of its sales in Canada have to be through retailers that sell Roger/Fido products. 

As for your point about Rim & Palm phones - of course there is no shortage. First, none of those companies have a phone that rivals the popularity of the 3gs. Second, when a new device from those companies is first released there is a bit of a rush for them but then it dies down and so keeping the phones in stock is easy. There has been no die down in demand for the 3gs since release. Canada isn't the only country having shortages of iPhone 3gs's. So you're saying Apple has a hidden agenda will all the carriers carrying the iPhone? That's crazy.

Yes, if you


----------



## -Eric-

If the stocks dont come b4 my school starts, i will have to go to the yorkdal apple store but thats a long trip >.<


----------



## WildCard

Alright so decided today to give Rogers a call and check up on the status of my iphone 3gs order I placed online on August 21st. Called the shipping department and actually got someone who could actually speak english  . The guy looked over my account and told me he could not get any info on orders placed online so he transfered me to some online orders department. Now after waiting close to an hour on the phone through this whole ordeal the guy on the other end looks at my account and tells me there was never an order processed for a Iphone 3gs and that all orders online were declined since they were backordered.

WHY THE HELL WASN'T I NOTIFIED THAT MY ORDER WAS DECLINED??

Who knows how long some people will wait not knowing that there order is declined!

I called my local Future Shop and am now #3 on the waiting list.

Rogers honestly has to have the worst customer service and communication on this planet. :clap:


----------



## fjnmusic

KMPhotos said:


> I don't get it. How is it good for Apple to keep the iPhone out of Rogers/Fido stores? I don't understand this. There is no good reason for the company to do this. It's losing out on money. Again, there are so few Apple Stores that nearly all of its sales in Canada have to be through retailers that sell Roger/Fido products.
> 
> As for your point about Rim & Palm phones - of course there is no shortage. First, none of those companies have a phone that rivals the popularity of the 3gs. Second, when a new device from those companies is first released there is a bit of a rush for them but then it dies down and so keeping the phones in stock is easy. There has been no die down in demand for the 3gs since release. Canada isn't the only country having shortages of iPhone 3gs's. So you're saying Apple has a hidden agenda will all the carriers carrying the iPhone? That's crazy.
> 
> Yes, if you


It seems we look at this from opposite vantage points. You seem to feel it is Apple's responsibility to deliver its goods to Rogers to maximize sales, while I se it as Rogers responsibility to order enough iPhones to meet demand. Obviously, we agree that Rogers is severely understocked, but whose fault is it? If there are, say, only one hundred iPhones to be sold, does it matter to Apple whether they are sold at Apple stores or whether they are sold at Rogers/Fido outlets? They make the same amount of money either way. 

But as a customer, I would have severe hesitation about purchasing an iPhone from a Rogers/Fido outlet based simply on the testimony of the dozens of people on this thread. A two month or longer wait for a product is inexcusable, especially when we know iPhones are available, if you're willing to travel to an Apple store. No, I'd say Rogers blew their chances a year ago when the iPhone launched by how little effort they put into promoting it. This is payback. What's amazing is how popular this little gadget is _in spite o_f the cost, limited availability, and the fact we're in the middle of a recession. Bloody amazing.


----------



## KMPhotos

fjnmusic said:


> It seems we look at this from opposite vantage points. You seem to feel it is Apple's responsibility to deliver its goods to Rogers to maximize sales, while I se it as Rogers responsibility to order enough iPhones to meet demand. Obviously, we agree that Rogers is severely understocked, but whose fault is it? If there are, say, only one hundred iPhones to be sold, does it matter to Apple whether they are sold at Apple stores or whether they are sold at Rogers/Fido outlets? They make the same amount of money either way.
> 
> But as a customer, I would have severe hesitation about purchasing an iPhone from a Rogers/Fido outlet based simply on the testimony of the dozens of people on this thread. A two month or longer wait for a product is inexcusable, especially when we know iPhones are available, if you're willing to travel to an Apple store. No, I'd say Rogers blew their chances a year ago when the iPhone launched by how little effort they put into promoting it. This is payback. What's amazing is how popular this little gadget is _in spite o_f the cost, limited availability, and the fact we're in the middle of a recession. Bloody amazing.


I agree there has been very little if any promotion of the iPhone from Roger/Fido - but really - do they need to put money into an advertising campaign? Seems almost like a waste considering all the attention it gets. Why waste maketing money on a product you know will sell even if you don't market it. That money is better spent on other devices.

Never thought about it in the terms of if Apple has X number of units and where they are sold -- but I still think it's a disadvantage to them not to get stock out to the retailers that carry the iPhone. 

And you are 100% correct - if you can get to Apple store, why waste time waiting. From everything you read on this thread, it sounds like Rogers is VERY backordered and it could take a long while to catch up.

With all the talk recently that Apple is moving to multi-carriers in 2010 and both Bell and Telus should have their new networks up and running - we'll probably see the iPhone on one of those or maybe both sometime in 2010. Although it'll mean nothing if there is no stock


----------



## sk411

wow,,, I scheduled an appointment for the square one apple store today and they tell me they are sold out of the 3Gs. They told me to come back later in the week and i cant come, everything is booked in the GTA APPLE STORES till next thursday. Looks like everyone is heading to the apple store to pick up their iphones


----------



## g.c.87

So... I've been following this thread for quite some time, without chiming in as I only recently ordered an iPhone 3Gs (August 26th). Well I finally made it happen, but not the way Rogers wanted. I was at the Apple Store today at Yorkdale mall, and found out they had the phone I wanted in stock. So, I decided to make an appointment and wait an hour to get my iPhone 3Gs. In the meantime I figured I should call Rogers and cancel my order, but that turned out to be more difficult than I thought. The first associate I spoke with told me I could cancel but not get the phone at the Apple Store today because it would take 3 days for my account revenues to re-set, but that didn't sit well with me so I kindly told the associate I would like to speak with someone who could help me (a manager). The manager was not even close to accommodating, in fact he treated me like a little child. I merely told him it was illogical that I was eligible for the upgrade when i ordered it, but because the system would not identify me as upgrade eligible until it reset, which he said would take 24-48 hours, it wasn't possible for me to get the phone in the store at that time. At this point I was keeping it together but very frustrated, so I told him I would like to cancel the order regardless even if I had to go in at a later date to the Apple Store. Then the third associate I spoke to, who was from a different department checked my order, cancelled it, and checked that I was still eligible based on the system for a hardware upgrade. She was by far the most helpful Rogers representative I've ever spoken with, and I'm glad I got a hold of her. Then after a frustrating hour on the phone with Rogers I finally had a Rogers specialist activated my phone and I was finally on my way with a new iPhone 3Gs, mind you with the little hiccup of needing to speak with Rogers himself as their computer system wasn't updated.

So bottom line... if you have an order and you find a phone in store (Apple Stores seem to be the best place if you can get to one), you can cancel and get the phone as was stated earlier in the thread and from what I realized through my experience, even if Rogers associates say it is not possible.

Good luck to those who are still waiting, don't give up hope!


----------



## RudeDog

*Orders Received....*

So.. scanning back through the thread for the past couple weeks.. it looks like:

Scandals:
32G 3GS (no mention of black or white)
Hardware Upgrade
Ordered: July 12
Shipping Info: August 30

kkw86:
16G White (no mention of 3G or 3GS)
Hardware Upgrade
Ordered: August 13
Shipping Info: August 19

AussieOyster's friend:
16G Black 3GS
Hardware Upgrade
Ordered: August 13
Shipping Info: August 20

Wiggy88:
(no mention of what model of phone or whether new customer of hardware upgrade)
Ordered: June 24
Shipping Info: August 22

Everyone else who has managed to get a phone has done so through the Apple store or another 3rd Party store.

Anyone else who ordered through Rogers get their phones in the past week or two?


----------



## Phat Bastard

I talked to someone at the Apple Store Square One and they mentioned the best way to get a 3GS is to make a Personal Shopping appointment at an Apple Store. Even then, it's not guaranteed there will be the phone in stock, but they go through the list of appointments and call customers ahead of time if there is no stock.

This is the way I'm going to try and get my 3GS--enough waiting for Rogers or any other dealers. I just hope that my HUP price with Rogers will be honoured.


----------



## KMPhotos

So I just updated to the 3GS - and I went through the Apple Store. Set up the appointment - got an email asking me to call to make sure product in stock - called to confirm - went to appointment and picked up my phone.

That was Sunday at WEM. Asked about supplies and the sales guy helping me said they still had a decent amount left. 

Got home, noticed cracks on the bottom of the phone so I called and brought it in for replacement on Monday. Got there at opening and they had to check to make sure they had any left in stock. So it would seem - at least in Edmonton - that stock is starting to run out at the Apple Store. Although I'm sure that won't last long.


----------



## whitewolfcan

*Show-up without notice!*

Placed my HUP order over the phone on Aug 10th, 2009. Have been waiting for the shipment since then. Called Rogers a few times and was told it is back-ordered.  In the last call the lady mentioned that if I can find one out there and I could call the CSR to cancel the order.

Did some research and found this thread. After reading the posts here I have made up my mind to go the Apple Store route.

Tried to make a appointment with the Fairview Mall store first, but they had no time slot. So I checked the Eaton Center and had one on Sep 19th, 2009. Then I tried the Fairview Mall again and this time they opened up the time slot for this weekend. Made an appointment on Sep 12th. Called both Apple store to understand the procedure. Since both of my appointment fall onto weekends, I was wondering if I should call Rogers ahead of time to cancel the order... glad I didn't do that.

Today, while still deciding the best time to call Rogers, and doing my routine check of my desk for mysterious package (read a few stories here), a box materialized on my desk! Open it up, and it's from Rogers with my black iPhone 3Gs 32GB!!! :lmao: Funny thing is, I received no tracking information or shipment notice from Rogers yet... 

I haven't had a chance to test it out yet. I received no additional instruction from Rogers. Where do I start?


----------



## popereel

*Iphone in Transit*

Just got off the phone with Rogers Tracking - apparently my black 32gb is being prepared for shipment - my HUP order went in on August 3 - so finally some good news :clap:


----------



## sk411

i went to the apple store today , they said i cant recieve the iphone because of the new rule changes that took effect on aug 21. what is this bull**** ,now they say i am elgible in november to recieve an iphone when i did a hardware upgrade on aug 14. rogers is fraud...


----------



## rpalace

I just noticed this article.

Could it possibly be any easier to pick up your iPhone from the Apple Store? People that ordered from Rogers and had big problems might want to read this article.


----------



## Phat Bastard

I just got back from my Personal Shopping appointment at the Eaton Centre Apple Store and I'm writing this on my shiny new iPhone 3G S 32 GB black. It was a breeze to do the upgrade...I made the appointment about a week-and-a-half ago, called yesterday and today to confirm the store had stock (no reservation could be made but they apparently have lots of stock right now).

I did a HUP from my iPhone 3G on Rogers and I got the $299 price, even though I was a little below the $100/month cutoff. That was nice!

So I encourage anyone having issues finding a 3G S to book an appointment at your nearest Apple Store!


----------



## gen60

New account, ordered 16gb Black 3GS over phone with fido on Aug 14th.

Sep. 17 finally got tracking number however its Sep. 19 today and status still says "Billing Information Received". How much longer till I get my iphone??? Reading the UPS status it says billing information has been recieved from supplier, status will update once ups has possession of thsi shipment.

Does that mean they are still waiting for the phone????


----------



## popereel

*No Email Notification*

I never received any notification, in fact if I hadn't contacted Rogers tracking, I wouldn't have known it was on it's way. The fellow at track and trace gave me the UPS number and said they were still processing the order. When I got off the phone, I went to UPS and saw that it was actually in Vancouver already - from Mount Hope Ontario to Vancouver to Nanaimo in one day - then it sat there over the weekend and I received it Tuesday.
So I would hazard a guess that it is indeed on it's way and you will receive it early next week.


----------



## RudeDog

*A watched pot never boils...*

They say a watched pot never boils, and I guess it's the same with trying to get an iPhone from Rogers. XX)

Another quick recap of the past 2 weeks.. as far as I can see:

whitewolfcan:
32G Black 3GS, Hardware Upgrade
Ordered: August 10th
Received: September 10th

popereel:
32G Black 3GS, Hardware Upgrade
Ordered: August 3rd
Received: September 15th

gen60:
16G Black 3GS, New Account
Ordered: August 14th
Received: Next Week. Shipping Info: September 17th

Me?
32G Black 3GS, New Account
Ordered: JUNE 27
ETA: *Looks at watch* Umm.. Hell froze over yet?

It's been 3 months. That's 1/4 of a year. An entire season.

Anyone else get their phone from Rogers recently? I'm especially interested in the 32G Black 3GS, New Accounts. Just like to know where they are in shipping the first week's orders. XX) But any info would be good for the rest of us who are being beyond patient with Rogers.

I *so* dread calling Rogers again, for the "Yep, your order is still in the system." "Nope, we don't have a clue about anything else." Maybe this time I'll ask for them to drop the $35 activation fee. I was also thinking about asking them to shorten the length of the 3 year contract by the amount of time I've been waiting, by the time I finally get my phone. *shrug* Could be fun. XX)

Just to contrast, I ordered one of the new iPod Nanos. It was built, engraved, shipped and arrived at my house in 4.5 days. From CHINA.


----------



## gen60

Thanks popereel, hopefully thats the case .

Rudedog thats crazy that you still don't have it. New accounts seem to be getting thrown to the back of the line. But if I were you I would go out to an apple store and just buy a iphone with rogers plan there (ex. open up a new account). I would of done that but, everytime I scheduled a personal shopping with apple they didn't have a 16gb black iphone in stock. 

I'm assuming you've already paid in full for the phone. But if you deny the delivery you will get the full refund. The only thing is you will still probably have to pay the $35 setup fee. But I think it is a small price to pay compared to how long you've been waiting.

If you do plan on waiting, honestly just keep calling them and ask about the status of your order/do you have tracking number yet. Sept. 16 was the last time I called and magically a tracking number showed up on the 17th. And believe me I've called at least 10 times between Aug 14th to Sep 16th.


----------



## fjnmusic

There is no line. It's luck of the draw. Rudedog, three months is WAY more than any company should making someone wait for their merchandise. Rogers or Fido does not deserve your loyalty. Is there an Apple store anywhere within driving distance of you? If not, are you planning a trip to the big city anytime soon? If it hasn't arrived after three months, it's not coming. They will make you start over and call it a glitch in the system. It's a snow job, plain and simple. You deserve better treatment, but only if YOU believe you do.


----------



## jgoethals

*A watched pot, etc.*

My recent update:

32G Black 3GS, Hardware Upgrade (not from a previous iphone)
Ordered: July 27th
Received: Not yet

So I found this thread long ago and so I hadn't bothered calling Rogers to see what was going on. But on Friday September 18 I had some time so I gave them a call.

I asked about my Iphone, letting it slip how I was already paying for a data plan I could not use. So I get forwarded once to Billing to reimburse me for the first 2 months of waiting. Then off to tracking to a not as helpful person who basically said "it's on backorder still". Otherwise she had no other useful information. 

Then magically I get an email from UPS at 9:00pm (3 hours later) informing me that they received my billing information. As gen60 said, this still doesn't seem like have the phone or even pretends to be speeding up the process. Maybe it's just so I won't cancel the order and try to go to an Apple store.

Anyway, that was Friday, I'll see how long it takes for an update from UPS on the matter.


----------



## gen60

*Finallly!!!*

New Account - 16gb Black 3Gs
Ordered: Aug 14th (over phone)
Tracking Number: Sept 17th
Received: Sept. 21st

Long awaited journey, definitely will not make the same mistake next year. Straight to the apple store!!!!

Good luck to the rest of you guys and one tip is to call in often!


----------



## bmw2002e3

RudeDog said:


> gen60:
> 16G Black 3GS, New Account
> Ordered: August 14th
> Received: Next Week. Shipping Info: September 17th
> 
> Me?
> 32G Black 3GS, New Account
> Ordered: JUNE 27
> ETA: *Looks at watch* Umm.. Hell froze over yet?
> 
> It's been 3 months. That's 1/4 of a year. An entire season.


Ordered June 25. New account, same thing as you *NOTHING* 


Interestingly enough, I have callld almost weekly the past month or so, and received the same answer. "We are unable to access your order in the system, call back next week and maybe the system will be up" Apparently track and trace cannot see the new account orders. 

I'm tired of living in Rogers Limbo as well.. they also claim they cannot cancel that order. *sigh*


----------



## 20DDan

Wow! I do not see the point of waiting two months! Simply walk into an Apple Retail store... MAKE AN APPOINTMENT specifying what you want... go back to your appointment & pick up your phone! They put the balance of your phone on your next bill! As simple as that! Why on earth would you wait? Go and cancel your order with rogers after! 

ONLY APPLE RETAIL STORES HAVE IPHONES IN STOCK.... ITS BEEN LIKE THAT FOR MONTHS NOW!!! 



jgoethals said:


> My recent update:
> 
> 32G Black 3GS, Hardware Upgrade (not from a previous iphone)
> Ordered: July 27th
> Received: Not yet
> 
> So I found this thread long ago and so I hadn't bothered calling Rogers to see what was going on. But on Friday September 18 I had some time so I gave them a call.
> 
> I asked about my Iphone, letting it slip how I was already paying for a data plan I could not use. So I get forwarded once to Billing to reimburse me for the first 2 months of waiting. Then off to tracking to a not as helpful person who basically said "it's on backorder still". Otherwise she had no other useful information.
> 
> Then magically I get an email from UPS at 9:00pm (3 hours later) informing me that they received my billing information. As gen60 said, this still doesn't seem like have the phone or even pretends to be speeding up the process. Maybe it's just so I won't cancel the order and try to go to an Apple store.
> 
> Anyway, that was Friday, I'll see how long it takes for an update from UPS on the matter.


----------



## bmw2002e3

7gabriel5elpher said:


> Wow! I do not see the point of waiting two months! Simply walk into an Apple Retail store... MAKE AN APPOINTMENT specifying what you want... go back to your appointment & pick up your phone! They put the balance of your phone on your next bill! As simple as that! Why on earth would you wait? Go and cancel your order with rogers after


So the apple store purchase ends up on my rogers bill? Seems strange. but if that's it then i'll do that and refuse the rogers shipment since they apparently cannot cancel the order.


----------



## RudeDog

*Miracle of Miracles*

Well..
I just got a call today from Rogers. My phone is apparently in the warehouse and will ship either tonight or tomorrow, and they'll call me back tomorrow with a tracking number. I wondered why it was a tad chilly out today! For those who are keeping track..

32G Black 3GS, New Order
Ordered JUNE 27th
Shipping SEPTEMBER 28/29th.

:clap:

I hope I don't jinx myself, but I hope that it isn't damaged on arrival. Can you imagine??
*knock on wood*


----------

